# Samurai Deeper Kyo....



## Freija (Sep 27, 2004)

*Samurai Deeper Kyo*
​

*Synopsis:*

Mibu Kyoshirou a travelling medicine peddle is one day mistaken for the famous bounty head Demon Eyes Kyo by the female bounty hunter, Yuya for carrying a 150cm long sword and a few other trademarks of Kyo.

As the misunderstanding is cleared up and Kyoshirou is about to leave, Yuya notices that Kyoshirou actually has a bounty on his head, 100 mon which is barely nothing, but as the cheapskate Yuya is she refuses to let him go and grabs him and carries him off to the closest village.
As they enter the village they're attacked by the villagers and are pulled in a bad situation, two big bounty heads are keeping the town hostage and Yuya sign up both her and Kyoshirou who is a real coward to protect the village, for a fee of course.

In the middle of the battle as Kyoshirou is about to die and Yuya is taken captive, Kyoshirou suddenly draws his long katana and his eyes are blood red... The demon has awoken.



*My own thoughts:*

Having read the entire manga, I say this is a must read for all you action lovers, if you like, a dorky/absentminded/cool/<insert other style> character it won't matter, as the story goes on the crew builds up with all sorts of characters.

And for once the main character is not a moron, in-fact I think Kyo has the least talk time in the entire manga. ^.^ hope you give it a read, I strongly recommend it.


----------



## Saga-Sama (Sep 27, 2004)

well there around 18 mangas i guess.... but i'm sure there are 26 episodes... i can give u the mirc channels if u wish to get the animes..


----------



## Sitex (Sep 27, 2004)

The last episode was queer man. The action is gay...

The thing that Kyo does, making his sword all glowy, thats the only awesome part.


----------



## Vaelen (Sep 27, 2004)

Anyone got any http sites with chapter 37+?


----------



## Saga-Sama (Sep 27, 2004)

sorry... i got the animes only....


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 27, 2004)

It has been licensed, so links wouldn't be allowed.  I've read the manga up to volume 8.  It's good, but not great.  There are a ton of other manga I like more.


----------



## Saga-Sama (Sep 28, 2004)

ur right....


----------



## Sitex (Sep 29, 2004)

SO wo was it in the end? Kyo or Kyoshiro?


----------



## PervertedSennin (Sep 29, 2004)

Sitex said:
			
		

> The last episode was queer man. The action is gay...
> 
> The thing that Kyo does, making his sword all glowy, thats the only awesome part.




I disagree, The last episode served its purpose, and the glowy thing wasn't that cool.


----------



## Sitex (Sep 29, 2004)

Better than the original fighting, compared with naruto origianl fighting and the tense camera following and hitting in FMA.


----------



## Saga-Sama (Sep 29, 2004)

yea i agree with that..... and that's an uber sig!!!!


----------



## Aryael (Sep 29, 2004)

eh, i got the manga, but the anime was weird.  it was so different.  and boring too.  then again, i don't watch anime a whole lot.


----------



## StellarArch (Sep 29, 2004)

I purchased the Anime series from an import site on Clearence and it was worth the buy. I'll have to say that I enjoyed it more than a few others I've bought, but then again there are also a lot more that stack higher.


----------



## Inuzuka Kiba (Sep 29, 2004)

I got the animes, but so far i prefer otogizoushi =/

i have been known to be dumb though, and many of my friends hate otog. But i love it


----------



## Onizuka inactive (Sep 29, 2004)

Not sure how far they are into it but  was working on it, they do a hell of a job on every manga they TL.


----------



## TiburoXx (Sep 30, 2004)

i really liked the series allot, the only thing i did not like was that it seemed they where rushing things.

they where trying to put to much story in to few episodes. And the ending could have been better.

but i still it was pretty good ^.^


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Oct 1, 2004)

I've seen the whole anime. It sucks. kinda like power rangers. The enemies do good but then transform and loose. Kyo uses the same stupid technique the whole series. The manga is much better. Read the manga first


----------



## Yukai (Nov 28, 2004)

manga is better then anime


----------



## Inactive sage (Dec 5, 2004)

*SDK anybody?*

Samurai Deeper Kyo Is the best and you know it!


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Dec 5, 2004)

I like the  manga, but anime is terrible.  Especially Kyo's voice, i can't stand it.  SDK is good but in my opinion is just a rip off of Rurounin Kenshin. I mean come on, is obvious isn't?


----------



## Rurouni (Dec 5, 2004)

The mange seems interesting, though I've only read the first volume. ^^;


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 13, 2005)

*Samurai Deeper Kyo*

Yeah i know its a clear rip-off of RK, but actually good. Anyone read this?


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Apr 13, 2005)

well I've seen the anime which is cool. but I've never read the manga. I like it.


----------



## mow (Apr 13, 2005)

There is a thread discussing this already, right here 

since Im postign anyway:-

*Pek*;  used to, but not anymore pek. I'll look around for you guys =]

*Lunasakuramoon*; The anime TOTALLY blows in comparison to the manga. I dont reccomend coming into a 100 km radius of it after you read the manga. Trust me, it rips it into shreds from it's lousiness IMO. 
_[/endrantofhowmanga>anime]_


----------



## Shinobu inactive (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah I've read it.Even though its like RK, its funnier than RK in my opinion.Is the anime good?


----------



## blind51de (Apr 13, 2005)

No, the anime sucks in comparison to the manga. It makes up its own characters and storyline after an early point.
The manga is one of the few titles I'd consider worth buying from Tokyopop. It's got humor, great art, fucking UBER battles, and a wide variety of characters. It's not even badly translated.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 14, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> There is a thread discussing this already, right here
> 
> since Im postign anyway:-
> 
> ...


Omg if you find it. ill drown you in honey and lick you all clean !! Ive searched most of the irc channels noone seems to know where to find it, searched google and cant find it. Tho i saw a fserv on irc that had one chapter from vol 8, dunno if it was translated thou :/


----------



## Kepa (Apr 18, 2005)

just so you guys know, mangass took over the scanslations...


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Apr 19, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> *Lunasakuramoon*; The anime TOTALLY blows in comparison to the manga. I dont reccomend coming into a 100 km radius of it after you read the manga. Trust me, it rips it into shreds from it's lousiness IMO.
> _[/endrantofhowmanga>anime]_



OMG! I am glad someone agrees. I read the manga so I decided to check out the anime. Bad idea. It was horriable in comprassion to it's manga conterpart


----------



## Kepa (Apr 19, 2005)

kakashi_fangirl said:
			
		

> OMG! I am glad someone agrees. I read the manga so I decided to check out the anime. Bad idea. It was horriable in comprassion to it's manga conterpart


well, I don't see why they thought replacing human enemies by ugly monsters was a good idea in the first place


----------



## soso (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I saw the Anime but the ending really confused me. Who was in whos body or were they normal and who got what huh??? Its been awhile since I saw the Anime but could someone please tell me what in the world was going on? All I know is that they were fighting each other or somthing of the sort.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 19, 2005)

soso pls put a spoiler tag. [.spoiler][./spoiler] without the dots.

Btw, Started reading vagabond and id say that SDK mangaka got big inspiration from vagabond. If its not the otherside around.


----------



## -DemonEyesKyo- (Apr 19, 2005)

i dont think its a clear ripp off of rurouni kenshin..to tell the truth this is better then kenshin

im up to book 12 of samurai deeper kyo manga


----------



## Kepa (Apr 20, 2005)

just so you guys know... mangass released chapter 48


----------



## Ryu (Apr 21, 2005)

I have 12 vol of the manga ^^ 
I can scan it and stuff if you guys want me too.. =) just have to get the scanner working again XD


----------



## Enzain (Apr 22, 2005)

Samurai Deeper Kyo is awesome. Almost everyone has godly powers. Kyo litterally kills people by looking at them and can kill 100 guys in one swing


----------



## Kepa (Apr 22, 2005)

Enzain Shadow said:
			
		

> Samurai Deeper Kyo is awesome. Almost everyone has godly powers. Kyo litterally kills people by looking at them and can kill 100 guys in one swing


nah, that's kyoshiro


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 22, 2005)

nah, kyo can do that too ^^ (in his own body )


----------



## Crowe (Apr 22, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> I have 12 vol of the manga ^^
> I can scan it and stuff if you guys want me too.. =) just have to get the scanner working again XD


If you'd do that ill love you forever and ever and ever and ever. Not that i dont do that now, cause i do but love you so much that it will almost hurt ;D


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 22, 2005)

are the 12 volumes in english? 
cuz i already have up to volume 27 or 29 that's not in english i think...


----------



## Kepa (Apr 22, 2005)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> are the 12 volumes in english?
> cuz i already have up to volume 27 or 29 that's not in english i think...


ya, that's exactly what I've been wondering. Getting a normal scan isn't all that hard, but we want english version


----------



## Kagalli (Apr 24, 2005)

Oooo! I just picked this up after browsing the manga shelf at the library. I think I like this alot... but I've only read volume 1. I can't find scans online so I guess I'll just get em at the library or something.


----------



## Kyubi13 (Apr 24, 2005)

I've read the manga that I borrowed from a friend and it was okay. The anime is a lot better, I own it and all the volumes too ^^!


----------



## Kepa (Apr 24, 2005)

Kyubi13 said:
			
		

> The anime is a lot better, I own it and all the volumes too ^^!


wauw, this proves it...stay online long enough, and you'll hear anything -_-

they replaced ninja's by bludy tentacle monsters!! how can that be better!??!


----------



## ☠ (Apr 24, 2005)

If you know where to look, you can find the raws up to volume 29 (or where the series is at at this point) in Chinese.

Not that that helps much, since you can only "picture read" if you don't understand Chinese. By, hey, it's better than nothing.

And, yeah, the anime sucks. What were they thinking?!


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 25, 2005)

I read a few chapters and i like it. not as good as RK though.


----------



## animolc (Apr 27, 2005)

This is one of my favorite mangas. I wish that it was taken out more quickly/frequently here in the US. I was keeping up with the Japanese manga however I only got to volume 24 or 25.

The anime wasn't as good as the manga. I would reccommend to watch the anime first and then read the manga. It might be confusing at first since there's no monsters in the manga but it's really good.


----------



## kayo_sasuke (Apr 27, 2005)

well i have seen two or three Episode of samurai Deeper Kyo and i really like it...


----------



## your_eulogy (May 3, 2005)

This is one of my favorite manga. I've read up to volume 12, and I'm waiting for the rest to come out in bookstores.

However, the anime disgusts me. It is a horrible version of the manga.


----------



## Chillin (May 3, 2005)

One thing I do not like about this manga is how everyone uses the same cocky grin. I'm so sick of it, I know it's a real small thing but it annoys me, Kyo especially. Still a great manga and it's going to start coming out monthly for at least a few months now.


----------



## Capt. Rosuko (May 3, 2005)

Shinobu said:
			
		

> Yeah I've read it.Even though its like RK, its funnier than RK in my opinion.Is the anime good?



Think of it this way.  combine Kyo with the villians from Sailor moon... yeah.. that's how bad...  every villian turns into a F***ing crappy ass demon.  The Anime ruined Kyo completely.

The only good thing about it, is the outtakes that the american dub added in.. I haven't laugh so much for a while.  but.. still KEEP AWAY!!


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 9, 2005)

The manga is pretty awesome. I just read vol 1-20. Are any further *raw* volumes on the net? 'Cause I'm itching to see Kyo and Shinrei fight.

 Is the anime any good? From what the Capt. says, it sounds like its been raped all around. But it can't be that bad...can it?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 9, 2005)

warefumetsu said:
			
		

> The manga is pretty awesome. I just read vol 1-20. Are any further *raw* volumes on the net? 'Cause I'm itching to see Kyo and Shinrei fight.



Well, Kyo is licensed so you would expect RAW's and scans hard to find.  I think, I can find RAW chapters.  Volumes, I would try #lurk highway on IRC that is your best bet.  I'll edit my post if I find RAW volumes that are non-IRC. 



> Is the anime any good? From what the Capt. says, it sounds like its been raped all around. But it can't be that bad...can it?



Yes, it was anal raped countless of times.  The box sets are screwed up, you can barely fast foward or skip chapters nor open up the menu.  I would only recommed it if you like the series and have nothing else to do.  If you have something to do, don't waste your time with the anime.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 9, 2005)

That bad, huh...


----------



## Sands (Sep 9, 2005)

the manga is awsome and the drawing is great.


----------



## Kepa (Sep 12, 2005)

the story is getting really boring imo... perhaps because I've already seen the anime _(crappy monsters) _but so far it's all looking the same. And the few things I'm intrested in (like the 4saints kyo was a part of) are being ignored..
bleh


----------



## StarCraft (Sep 23, 2005)

i watched the anime.... i thought it was pretty lame... shitty is the word to describe it... the story got all wierd at the end with the time skips... and i dunno... it was crappy...


----------



## AnbuShingami (Sep 28, 2005)

i have 46-61
could someone tell me where i can get 1-45 to download?


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2005)

anyone got an ftp ? i can upload chap 1-65(or do i have to 66)


and vol.8 chap 5(or 6) to vol 20 raw.....


----------



## Ginnylin (Oct 2, 2005)

I have seen the anime. It was ok. A bit slow and predictable. And then the last episode was like wtf? i was so confused. Who won?


----------



## Kepa (Oct 2, 2005)

Ginnylin said:
			
		

> I have seen the anime. It was ok. A bit slow and predictable. And then the last episode was like wtf? i was so confused. Who won?


well anime is nothing like the manga (no tentacle raping monsters and kiddy talk)...and the end was meant to be confusing, so fans could choose their own favorite character as the winner (even though imo the shadowy figure looks a thousand times more like kyoshiro than kyo)


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2005)

it was kyoshiro, the voice was even Kyoshiro's but anime sucked, and manga pwns 10000000000000 times more, since its no tentacle hentai like mentioned by kepa above


----------



## Fayt (Oct 17, 2005)

Saw the whole anime while I was reading the manga. Trust me go with the manga only, you'll be doing yourself a favor.


----------



## Freija (Oct 17, 2005)

Fayt said:
			
		

> Saw the whole anime while I was reading the manga. Trust me go with the manga only, you'll be doing yourself a favor.


*totally agrees* but the effect when Kyo touches his blade is sooo cool in anime XD glowing red 



edit: anyone have Samurai Deeper Kyo raws chap 274,275.277.278,279,280,281 or 282, would be really appreciated if you could pm me if you have.


----------



## BREON (Oct 27, 2005)

Fayt said:
			
		

> Saw the whole anime while I was reading the manga. Trust me go with the manga only, you'll be doing yourself a favor.



Err... well if you say so but I still can't find any manga chapters online


----------



## Crowe (Oct 27, 2005)

Fayt said:
			
		

> Saw the whole anime while I was reading the manga. Trust me go with the manga only, you'll be doing yourself a favor.


I hope i couldve read it before i watched the anime.  The anime crushed my will to continue reading the manga.


----------



## animolc (Nov 3, 2005)

I haven't been around for awhile but the SDK manga is getting prettty good. I will provide links for the places I've found that have helped me with the manga.

English:

Link removed - has SDK trans/scans/raws

Chinese raws: (I don't read Chinese but I was atleast able to follow something)
Vodrake
Link removed

French site:  -  has some raws

Love deeper is mostly fangirls (me included) but they have the translations for all the new chapters. The hana-mi site is affiliated with the love deeper community. In the site they have translation up to chapter 280 but the community has from 281 and on.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Nov 13, 2005)

Well I am one of the biggest fans of SDK and I am reading the manga, I am in chapter 287 and I would say Kyo owns everybody lol


----------



## Freija (Nov 14, 2005)

is that why he's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



currently lying on the floor totally defeated by Kyoshiro ?


 although i agree with you, my favorites are Kyo, Akira, Hotaru and Shihoudou.... Kyo in his original body that is, im getting bored with him all the time saying "You were stronger in your original body, blablabla" im getting kinda sick of this 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Just shove Tenrou up Kyoshiro's *** and take yer body back


----------



## Tokito (Nov 14, 2005)

Kyo own ? Then why does he get beaten up in nearly every fight until some miracle save him?

*Spoiler*: __ 




I think even if he get his body back theres no way he alone can defeat the Aka no Ou *hurray for Aka-chan*/poor Shihoudouing


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2005)

here is a link to 
vol 1-6 scan lated

Link removed


----------



## Freija (Nov 14, 2005)

Tokito said:
			
		

> Kyo own ? Then why does he get beaten up in nearly every fight until some miracle save him?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


well, afterall it is a shonen comic, its always that, first they're super strong, kicking your ass, then you get stronger, they get stronger, fight is equal, hero wins.  and yes, thats true look at all the fights hahah.


and Aka-Chan is teh coolness, Shihoudou ain't dead, SHE CANT BE!!!
*Spoiler*: __ 



hope it was Sakuya that changed form and made teh Oou to kill her muahaha, ya i know it won't turn out that way T_T



and well, Kyo stands as the victor all the time, so i guess he pwns them.



*Spoiler*: _Aka-chan vs Kyo_ 



well, i think this fight'll turn out, everyone vs Aka-chan i mean, he has mastered all the skills everyone in mibu uses.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 14, 2005)

Only read vol. 1-2 and seen the whole anime series, and I must say:  Forsooth, Samurai Deeper Kyo is the schizzle.


----------



## Nazguls_master (Nov 14, 2005)

ive read it and oits quite intetresting
i like the shiseiten 
very interesting


----------



## Freija (Nov 14, 2005)

Kickero said:
			
		

> Only read vol. 1-2 and seen the whole anime series, and I must say:  Forsooth, Samurai Deeper Kyo is the schizzle.


i say, continue reading the manga, its like, hrmmmm lets say an ant is the anime and an elephant is the manga, the diffrence in their sizes is the diffrence in the awesomeness of them ^_^


----------



## Tokito (Nov 15, 2005)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Aka-chan vs Kyo_
> 
> 
> 
> well, i think this fight'll turn out, everyone vs Aka-chan i mean, he has mastered all the skills everyone in mibu uses.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Well would be funny if Kyo tell everyone about Sakuya's lillte secret and then everyone went of to hunt down Sakuya 
 I am wondering for how long our beloved Mibus can be turned off. Would be kind of cool a everyone vs Aka-chan- battle but i think it's only Kyo+Kyoshiro s Aka-chan. 
Btw: I like Kyoshiro alot *hides behind a tree* He no psycho he is just missunderstood >_<"


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Nov 15, 2005)

Is there anyone beside me like Hishigi & Fubuki!?


----------



## Freija (Nov 15, 2005)

Tokito said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



ya thats why he says he wants to be a dictator, just alittle misunderstood, just like Saddam Hussein , anyway, Kyoshiro was a cool char, but then he damaged Kyo, and then he hurt Kyo, takes Kyo's body, and takes Yuya and Sakuya, makes Kyo deeply sad.





			
				Gemini Saga said:
			
		

> Is there anyone beside me like Hishigi & Fubuki!?


well, Fubuki is kewl, not one of my favorites but he's awesomeness nontheless


----------



## AmenoKitarou (Nov 17, 2005)

I dislike it.....because.....it's too easy....especially in the first few chaps...he goes into ...Demon eyes Kyo....and he just go and slash everyone....

the plot also repeats itself....
I liked bits and pieces from the manga....but the anime SO FULLY ruined it for me.....the oponents turn into MONSTERS!! wat da hell!?!?


----------



## JannetK (Nov 17, 2005)

Ameno, could you please upload or tell me where you got all the manga chapters, presuming you have the chapters 46 - current ?


----------



## animolc (Nov 18, 2005)

AmenoKitarou said:
			
		

> I dislike it.....because.....it's too easy....especially in the first few chaps...he goes into ...Demon eyes Kyo....and he just go and slash everyone....the plot also repeats itself....


I will agree with you in that the plot will repeat itself. Meaning, they go forward and fight ensues. Having said that, Bleach is like that as well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was really suprised with Chinmei. Ever since volumes 18/19 I've felt he deserved to have his butt kicked. Happy to see that he did in chapter 287. But I felt really bad for him when I he told the story of the other priestess. He also had some of the best lines I've read in any manga.


----------



## Zhongda (Nov 18, 2005)

yeah iv seen the entire series.. real nice!


----------



## JannetK (Nov 18, 2005)

Please, someone, anyone! Need manga.. ! ;_____;


----------



## Freija (Nov 18, 2005)

animolc said:
			
		

> I will agree with you in that the plot will repeat itself. Meaning, they go forward and fight ensues. Having said that, Bleach is like that as well.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



well yeah, chinmei had a sad life, true i felt sorry for him, but i loved when Yukimura sliced him apart muhahaha






*Spoiler*: _288_ 



YES, GO YUYA PROTECT SHIHOUDO-SAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tokito (Nov 22, 2005)

288

*Spoiler*: __ 




What a chapter:
-Aka-chan going insane
-Yuya saving Shihoudo and getting 1/2 from aka's heart
- Kyo and gang getting owned again
- and Shihoudo didn't died  : 

I just hope no one going to die soon :> I still have to recover from Fubucki and Hishigis dead. I can alrdy see Yuya stabing herself to protect everyone from Aka-chan ing


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _288_ 



i can see Kyo shoving Tenrou up Kyoshirou's throat (aahhh just the image make me glad <.<) but seriously, how will Kyo kill Aka-chan when he doesn't have his heart on himself ? maybe his head gets chopped off, and what about our loved battle dolls, i mean the batteries gotta reload soon, I NEED HOTARU STUPIDNESS T_T


----------



## Tokito (Nov 22, 2005)

288
*Spoiler*: __ 




Mmmh i wonder what else can Kyo do now? Getting his ass saved from Yuki or switch body with Kyoshiro:> And jeah bring back the dolls >_< ! Hotaru seeing Kyo cut and stabbed would make him say:" Wow Kyo you are so great only you can be looking so cool while getting your ass kicked"


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _288_ 



Ya, sounds like Hotaru alright ^_^, but seriously, you saw how Kyoshirou felt the resonance between Kyo's spirit and his body, so it is possible he takes back his body, but then again, for that he needs to defeat Kyoshirou,i think at chap 300 the fight with Aka-chan will start atleast~~~


----------



## Tokito (Nov 23, 2005)

Let's hope that chapter 300 is fullcolored XD 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yuki will hug  Kyoshiro back to normal :


----------



## JannetK (Nov 24, 2005)

Where do you all get the chapters from? Sry if this has been posted, I´m just too lazy to look for it >_>


----------



## Freija (Nov 29, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _289_ 



-Aka-chan is a bastard(oh like we didn't know this yet
-yay muramasa-chwan appears
-Kyo's  soul is cool
-Kyo wakes up
-aka-chan looks serious
-Kyoshiro must die next chap(i hope) since next chap is called "victory"
-Kyo will take his body BACK !!!!


----------



## JannetK (Nov 30, 2005)

Please, is there ANYONE who can give me chapters 46-Current?! 
PLEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Freija (Dec 1, 2005)

chap 46-289, woah, i can give you to 69 translated then its a huuuuuge gap ya know ^_^


----------



## Tokito (Dec 1, 2005)

Kyoshiro is only missunderstood -.-" ....... Next chapter he get the biggest asskicking ever XD But Aka-chan looks pretty pissed can't wait till he whoop some asses 


@JannetK: you could try ^^Yamato FC


----------



## Freija (Dec 2, 2005)

well Kyoshiro was all cool, but as i said last time, and he went even further this time 
*Spoiler*: __ 



tried to kill Kyo and Benitora O_O HE DONT DESERVE LIFE ANYMORE





oh and i love your Tokito fan art in your sig, where'd you get it from ?


@JannetK: try Link removed he got til 69 i think...


----------



## Tokito (Dec 4, 2005)

Well its not a fanart its from the 2005 sdk calendarTo bad there is no one for 2006 ;(


----------



## Freija (Dec 5, 2005)

woah, nice did you scan it yourself ?
*Spoiler*: _290_ 



YES KYOSHIRO IS GETTING HIS ASS HANDED DOWN BY KYO, DIE KYOSHIRO DIE HAHAAH


 and that's how i've felt since i saw the anime...


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 8, 2005)

Ohhhhhh....Ive read so many spoilers...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..

Anyways, Im looing for a place to get VOl 17 and 18...Ive only red the ones my cousins bought. 16 Vopl is al they have right now.


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2005)

well 16 vols is all those slow Tokyopop has released, 1 vol each 4 months...... while french is up at 24 like i just heard, chinese is vol 30 and so on.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 9, 2005)

I've seen the 26 eps in the summer, in a span of a day.


----------



## Tokito (Dec 9, 2005)

Even though i have one my scanning skills sucks to much  So i used {SIG} ^^"


----------



## JannetK (Dec 10, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where to get SDK chapters 72 and up?


----------



## Freija (Dec 14, 2005)

i take back all i've said about Kyoshiro
*Spoiler*: _291_ 



 he was such a nice guy T_T he gave Kyo back his body and died(atleast i think he died he didn't dissolve yet) KYOSHIRO BE ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatTeacherOnizuka (Dec 15, 2005)

u guys are up to chapter 290? where did u get that? coz im only up to like chapter 70 n its the latest....did u buy it or something?


----------



## Tokito (Dec 15, 2005)

;_; poor Kyoshiro

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Noone liked him now he is going to die and now he is everybodys hero  I wonder what Aka-chan and Yuya are going to do all alone in a dark room/roof ......


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2005)

Tokito said:
			
		

> ;_; poor Kyoshiro
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _291_ 



There's no real proof he's dead T_T it said on the last page "On the ground lies Mibu Kyoshiro near death?" or something like that, Akari must and will heal him T_T


----------



## Tokito (Dec 15, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I really like Kyoshiro but there is no *use*in healing him.
If he get saved from Akari he is going to die in the finalbattle. Aka-chan is going to be really pissed at him ;( OR: maybe Sakuya can give her life to save Kyoshiro  Sakuya dies --> Kyoshiro lives --> everyone is happy


----------



## JannetK (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, same here. It sucks to know there are so many chapters that I dont know where to get, and even if I would get them, I couldnt read them ;/


----------



## Tokito (Dec 21, 2005)

No chapter this week=? Did i miss something? ;_;


----------



## Freija (Dec 27, 2005)

i have nothing to say about chapter 292 except 
*Spoiler*: _292_ 



Kyoshiro, you really were just misunderstood -_-'' don't be dead


 other than that, this chap was just.... sad, except for the double page on Kyo that one was cool


----------



## Tokito (Dec 27, 2005)

Indeed it was a boring chapter;( and no chapter next week ;_; thats soooo mean.


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2006)

no chap this week ? damnit


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 10, 2006)

Where may I Dl up to the most recent chapter of this, sadly i have only seen the Anime...


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> Where may I Dl up to the most recent chapter of this, sadly i have only seen the Anime...


AHHHH anime is taboo   it's like voldemort in Harry Potter, must not be mentioned  Link removed read from chap 1 totally diffrent story....


----------



## Chairman (Jan 13, 2006)

I have watched some of the anime but haven't read the manga... Does the manga contain a lot more than the anime or..?


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2006)

Chairman said:
			
		

> I have watched some of the anime but haven't read the manga... Does the manga contain a lot more than the anime or..?


well lets see, considering the manga is 293 chapters and ongoing, yes, and the anime and manga doesn't have anything in common.


----------



## Tokito (Jan 18, 2006)

294
*Spoiler*: __ 




More flashbacks from Kyoshiros past, i feel even more sorry for him and now he is going to die ;_; Seems like Sakuya is never going to do something useful ....


----------



## Chairman (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh okay . Maybe I'll check it out then ^____^


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 23, 2006)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> More flashbacks from Kyoshiros past, i feel even more sorry for him and now he is going to die ;_; Seems like Sakuya is never going to do something useful ....



*Spoiler*: __ 



can you fill me in on his past? i don't understand any of that japanese XD


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> can you fill me in on his past? i don't understand any of that japanese XD



*Spoiler*: _294_ 



to put it short, his bro Chinmei (or Kyoujirou pick one name) and Aka No Ou set Kyoshirou up to kill Yuya's bro, sakuya saw him got all sad, then the kyo saying he will kill sakuya scene come up


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

I've just started reading the manga and its quite an improvement over the anime.....


----------



## damnhot (Jan 27, 2006)

anyone know where to get  english scan  cha 71+  ?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 28, 2006)

not i...dont know bout others


----------



## Freija (Jan 30, 2006)

I KNEW IT I KNEW IT I KNEW IT
*Spoiler*: _296_ 



omfg great chap, Kyo and Kyoshiro vs Aka no Ou, omfg omfg great art Kyo omfg you're too badass stopping aka no ou's soul suck attempt on Kyoshiro(yes im a huuge SDK fan, i've  been following it since chap 1 released -_-'' my first manga and my favorite)


----------



## Tokito (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah a great chapter^^ Aka-chan looks sexy when he is pissed XD


----------



## cupnoodles (Jan 31, 2006)

...sexy? XD
he looked like someone whom i wanna live on the other side of the universe of when he's pissed. >_>;;


----------



## JannetK (Jan 31, 2006)

damnit, me wants teh subs to get moving! suck to only be able to read chapters 1-70 or something >_<


----------



## Freija (Jan 31, 2006)

aka chan looks like an arab on page 2  i seriously loved last page too 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Kyo and Kyoshiro side by side


----------



## Tokito (Feb 7, 2006)

297
*Spoiler*: __ 




How dare Kyo to hit the god of the gods  Damn Aka-chan is soo hot XD To bad no chapter next week ;(


----------



## Freija (Feb 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _297_ 



well, ofcourse he hit him, Aka chan needs some ass whoopin' ^_^


----------



## JannetK (Feb 9, 2006)

Mind if I ask where you get the latest chapters? 

And sorry if you?ve mentioned it before


----------



## Freija (Feb 9, 2006)

i get them from ritual scan forge ^_^ google it


----------



## Pride (Feb 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _298_ 



Damn Aka-chan is hard to take down, even after everyone's finishers.


----------



## cupnoodles (Feb 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _299_ 



...anyone know wtf is going on at the end of chapt 299? is kyo going through some kinda weird transformation again? i hope it doesn't turn out to be one of those freaky monsters with tentacles like in the anime.


----------



## Freija (Feb 28, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _299_
> 
> 
> 
> ...anyone know wtf is going on at the end of chapt 299? is kyo going through some kinda weird transformation again? i hope it doesn't turn out to be one of those freaky monsters with tentacles like in the anime.



*Spoiler*: _299_ 



Kyo's will to win is so strong he's letting his bloods power take over, so he's like one of those old mibu that just lives to fight and win, a demon, but no tentacle monster ^_^


----------



## cupnoodles (Mar 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



thank god. if it turned out to be anything like the anime, i don't know what i would do. 
it's kinda sad that kyoshiro is just standing on the sidelines though. i was really hoping for him and kyo to take on aka-chan together.


----------



## Tokito (Mar 6, 2006)

300:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Only 2 colored pages Good thing our Mibucuties going to be back soon 
Sry for it but omfg at Kyo never imagined that he could kick Aka-chan so easily. Just wow "demon-god*mode Kyo takes all and everyone in the Bd XD
Can't wait till next week as allways.


----------



## Freija (Mar 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _300_ 



ya only 2 pages, but they were really well colored*glimps up at my ava *cough* we got 23 pages this chapter too so that's kinda a bonus and the KyoxYuya scene ^_^ 300 chapters and they finally managed a kiss hehe


----------



## Tokito (Mar 15, 2006)

Ch 301:
Aka-chan is soooooooooooo sexy XD *drols*

*Spoiler*: __ 




I wonder if Chinmei stays dead this time-.-"  I wonder why Aka-chan doesn't transform himself like Kyo did.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 15, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _300_
> 
> 
> 
> ya only 2 pages, but they were really well colored*glimps up at my ava *cough* we got 23 pages this chapter too so that's kinda a bonus and the KyoxYuya scene ^_^ 300 chapters and they finally managed a kiss hehe


 
PM me the raw or scan for that chap. ;__;
*lovesKyoxYuya*


----------



## Tokito (Mar 21, 2006)

Aka-chan gets hotter and hotter each chapter XD
Next week no chapter


----------



## Freija (Mar 21, 2006)

well i really didn't like this chap though, it felt, empty :/


----------



## Danchou (Mar 23, 2006)

Hm, genesis is actually getting their groove back. They just released until ch. 80. And there are more to come. They are still understaffed though.


----------



## Tokito (Apr 10, 2006)

304 just 2 words: "dick cheese" !!!? oO"


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2006)

hahaha, Shihoudou rocks ^_^ and that dick cheese scene was awesome 


Damn, i want another artbook by Kamijyou >.<


----------



## Freija (Apr 17, 2006)

oh this chap was soo good (305) so worth reading T_T 
*Spoiler*: _305_ 



Aka-chan cried tears of blood, it was so sad


----------



## Tokito (Apr 17, 2006)

305

*Spoiler*: __ 




No poor Aka-chan ;_; Who cares about the world if Aka-chan have to suffer?

Well i hope that the next chapters going to be about Aka-chans past and that his past is  pretty pretty sad and that his death will be more touching than Fubukis and Hishigis death.


----------



## Freija (Apr 17, 2006)

Tokito said:
			
		

> 305
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


i agree 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i liked Aka from the start when i first saw him (saving Shinrei from the prison you know) and Aka has always been alittle inbetween good and evil until now then, even though he's acting evil he seems so good.

gah Aka-chan is confusing, but he still rocks ^_^


----------



## Freija (Apr 24, 2006)

nothing to say about the chapter but about the writer ill say: FUCK YOU KAMIJYOU YOU DAMN BASTARD I KNEW  YOU WERE GONNA DO LIKE THIS FUCK....


DAMN HIM/HER


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 24, 2006)

306 is out btw.


----------



## Freija (Apr 24, 2006)

yes hence my uber pissed off attack at Kamijyou, i knew he/she were gonna pull something like that, i said that like a 2-3 months ago on livejournal >_>


----------



## Tokito (Apr 24, 2006)

No i do not believe that shit. Noo that just sucks. I am soooo pissed ahhhhh
I mean wtf ?? Helloo we want a fucking backstory about Aka-chan and Kyo and nooo fucking *shrud he is just evil shit* and a real ending no ohh bye and thx for reading shit. That fucking sucks soo much.


----------



## Freija (Apr 24, 2006)

Tokito said:
			
		

> No i do not believe that shit. Noo that just sucks. I am soooo pissed ahhhhh
> I mean wtf ?? Helloo we want a fucking backstory about Aka-chan and Kyo and nooo fucking *shrud he is just evil shit* and a real ending no ohh bye and thx for reading shit. That fucking sucks soo much.


yeah i agree, seriously if kyo 
*Spoiler*: __ 



don't come back next chap im SERIOUSLY going to write a hate letter to Kamijyou so she'll get him back GOT DAMN i've been following this serie since chap 1, my first and favorite manga, Kyo ultimate favorite character, and she's totally killing him off, i knew it, DAMN


 GAAAAAHHH 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ATLEAST kill off Kyoshiro too then GAH he deserved to die more than Kyo and all Kyoshiro fans know that too even if they don't admit it... DAMNIT!!!!




im so ultimatly pissed


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 24, 2006)

I follow Genesis scans so I'm only up to Chapter 84, but has Samurai Deeper Kyo ended? I can only assume so given the reactons above my post.


----------



## Freija (Apr 24, 2006)

no, but there's a rumor it will next chap, some say it was in the Shonen magazine, but i didn't see it anywhere, we are reacting so fucking strongly due to the fuckhead writer that seems to do everything to push my buttons.


edit; there is only SDK and Hellsing that can make me this pissed about some fiction >_<


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 24, 2006)

Its not a rumor. SDK is really ending. Its written in really small print on the last page.

And meh, the way its playing out is pretty standard stuff... nothing to get all pissed off for. If she doesn't have Kyo show up, she'll be pulling a Dragonquest and have everyone know that he's alive somewhere and he'll come back later. 'Tis all.


----------



## Freija (Apr 24, 2006)

warefumetsu said:
			
		

> Its not a rumor. SDK is really ending. Its written in really small print on the last page.


oh, you're right >_<





> And meh, the way its playing out is pretty standard stuff... nothing to get all pissed off for. If she doesn't have Kyo show up, she'll be pulling a Dragonquest and have everyone know that he's alive somewhere and he'll come back later. 'Tis all.


yeah, but the thing is, the anime totally pushed my buttons, even though i wasn't too attached to it to begin with (it sucks compared to the manga so i wasn't so fond of it) but with that ending it kinda made me unsure of SDK ending, i kinda pictured the manga ending Kyo and Yuya somewhere like out alone bigass house and you see Kyo on porch and Yuya running around on the field pretty close by ya know the uber nice ending scene, but

A. the way this chap ended made me kinda frightened she/he will kill him off
B. even if it is dragonquest ending i won't be satisfied DAMNIT 

and SDK is kinda my drug so excuse my uber pissed off mood -_-''


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 24, 2006)

Bwahahahahaha! I get you man. I had a similar reaction when I read the first ending of Bastard!.


----------



## Freija (Apr 24, 2006)

gah it's just that i've followed SDK for so many years (since first chap, no kidding my friend is from Japan and he got Shonen Magazine by mail at that time so he was always cool and translated for me:/) and i have to say of all 60+ mangas i've read Kyo is like my ultimate favorite character, and my top 5 favorite character list should be unkillable or ill lose my ubercool -_-''


----------



## Freija (Apr 24, 2006)

sorry for double posting but i wanted to do another post for this.

anyway on the last page 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you could see tenrou shining, Tenrou might've protected Kyo, anyone same thought ? (yes im desperate


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 24, 2006)

calm down, geez XD

*Spoiler*: __ 




there's no way kyo's gonna die. half way through the series, sdk became too much of a fairytale type of manga where everyone turns good after they get a thorough ass kicking (by kyo and co.) and suddenly start to fight for justice. there's no way he'll die. the way tenrou was shining like a freaking sun in the last chapter can't possibly be for nothing.


----------



## Freija (Apr 24, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> calm down, geez XD
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


thank you cupnoodles you settled down my mind, but im still kinda worried, and i got this uber headache (i really got pissed) and i can't take painkillers cause im allergic to em, but now im calmer atleast


----------



## NiknudStunod (Apr 28, 2006)

Just started reading this and am enjoying it so far.  My only complaint is they are taking a while to talk about the past.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry...wrong thead


----------



## Chorismo (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks for the info mate! =)


----------



## Freija (May 7, 2006)

if that spoile Heiji-sama posted at SDKpowaaa.com is true, im really gonna dislike the ending bigtime 

maybe even more than the anime ending


----------



## Tokito (May 8, 2006)

Why did you read spoiler for the last chapter Oo? I can't sleep today going to spam f5 >_>


----------



## Freija (May 8, 2006)

yeah, i've been doing that since sunday >_>

i accidentally read it T_T


----------



## blahblahblah27 (May 8, 2006)

hey, I've only read through book 14. It's super good so far, but I'm in love with Akira! >.< Can anyone tell me specific chapters in which they show his past or a major battle?

 <3


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

Instant revival no justsu.

God Damn it! I cant wait for the last chapter (307)

Anyhow. SDK tier list!


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

i've been raw camping for 2 days now, like 4 hours sleep both nights(not due to raw camping, i have sleeping issues, and im sick so im home all the time )


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> i've been raw camping for 2 days now, like 4 hours sleep both nights(not due to raw camping, i have sleeping issues, and im sick so im home all the time )



Are you going to help me make a tier list?

Ill start (this is in thier full power, and original bodies)

1 - Kyo, Aka
2- Kyoushirou, Saburou, Chinmei
3- Fabuki, Hishigi, 
4-Shinrei, Hotaru, Akari, Bon, Akira, Tokito, Sanada.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Are you going to help me make a tier list?
> 
> Ill start (this is in thier full power, and original bodies)
> 
> ...


we should list kyousaburou as unknown along with Anji...

4-Shinrei, Hotaru, Akari, Bon, Akira and Tokito also ?

or does Tokito belong at #3, and Sanada is alittle high? no ? i think he's about 5, he's not really that strong


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

bare with me, I just cramed like 5 volumes worth of info today.

Any how, Sanada was said to be equal to Kyo prior to the Shin Red Eyes.
And I think your right. Sanada is outclassed. Ill place him in Tier 4.

For Saburo. Well he isnt stronger the Aka. And he shares the Red Cross.
He has for Sure Shin Red Eyes.
Thats why, I ranked him as Second Tier..
(I think.lol)

I am having trouble ranking; Tokugawa Ieyasu, Julian, Yuan, Anji


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> bare with me, I just cramed like 5 volumes worth of info today.
> 
> Any how, Sanada was said to be equal to Kyo prior to the Shin Red Eyes.
> And I think your right. Sanada is outclassed. Ill place him in Tier 4.
> ...


hmmmmmm rerank


#3 should include Yuan, Hotaru and Tokito, maybe shinrei, how do you feel about that ?
#4 should include the rest of shiseiten and Sasuke
#5 Sanada, Anri

Sanada wasn't tied with Kyo, Kyo never went fullout on sanada, and that was long before shin red eyes if i don't remember wrong


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

God Like - First Aka No Ou
1 - Kyo, Aka
2- Kyoushirou, Kyosaburou, Kyochinmei
3- Fabuki, Hishigi, 
4- Shinrei, Hotaru, Akari, Bon, Akira, Tokito, Yuyan, 
5- Sanada, Anri, Shiseiten and Sasuke


What about Julian, and Tokugawa Ieyasu?


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

Reason for ranking

Tier 1. True Aka no Ou. Aka is the oldest Mibu. And their for the Strongest in the Mibu Clan. Kyo is a True Mibu. And bares the True Red Cross.

Tier 2. Red Cross Knights are candidates for Aka no Ou.

Tier 3. Strongest Battle Dolls, but inferior to Red Cross Knights due to the Shin Red Eyes.

Tier 4. This is ware it starts to get a lil hard. Inferior Battle Dolls. ( Shinrei, Hotaru combined efforts ware no match for Fabuki. Yuyan was out matched by Hishigi,)

Tier 5. Still working it out some what.


----------



## cupnoodles (May 9, 2006)

uh..wouldn't that freaky dude inside kyo's sword be at the very top by himself and kick everyone else down a tier? you know..with him being the aka no ou of the true mibu clan? unless he doesn't count XD


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Reason for ranking
> 
> Tier 1. True Aka no Ou. Aka is the oldest Mibu. And their for the Strongest in the Mibu Clan. Kyo is a True Mibu. And bares the True Red Cross.
> 
> ...


Yuan was tied with Hishigi, and Hotaru didn't get a chance to fight back Fubuki cause he was surrounded by that fog from the start, but then later he and yuan pushed hishigi and Fubuki waaaaaaay back, as for tokito, she might borderline to 3:rd

shinrei and Hotaru wasn't together, it was shinrei 1 on 1, Yuan was equal with Hishigi


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> uh..wouldn't that freaky dude inside kyo's sword be at the very top by himself and kick everyone else down a tier? you know..with him being the aka no ou of the true mibu clan? unless he doesn't count XD


I forgot about him. I guess he is the strongest.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

noooo he wouldn't, Aka-chan said he had surpassed the true mibu already, that includes first aka no ou.


----------



## cupnoodles (May 9, 2006)

that's what bad guys always say...


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

except the fact that Kyouichiro isn't a bad guy.


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> Yuan was tied with Hishigi, and Hotaru didn't get a chance to fight back Fubuki cause he was surrounded by that fog from the start, but then later he and yuan pushed hishigi and Fubuki waaaaaaay back, as for tokito, she might borderline to 3:rd
> 
> shinrei and Hotaru wasn't together, it was shinrei 1 on 1, Yuan was equal with Hishigi




Good point but the entire fight Fabuki and Hishi ware holding back.
Yuyan, Hotaro, and Shinrei ware obviously trying their best when they activated their red eyes. Also by the Remarks of how Fabuki and Hishi put up a good fight compared to Kyo with Shin Red Eyes.

This leads me to believe that Fabuki and Hihshi are at a different level.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Good point but the entire fight Fabuki and Hishi ware holding back.
> Yuyan, Hotaro, and Shinrei ware obviously trying their best when they activated their red eyes. Also by the Remarks of how Fabuki and Hishi put up a good fight compared to Kyo with Shin Red Eyes.
> 
> This leads me to believe that Fabuki and Hihshi are at a different level.


fine you got me there, >_> but i still stand at my point that Yuan is equal, he was doing fine till Fubuki showed up!


also both of them were damn hard beaten by the time fubuki and hishigi used true red eyes


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

Yeah..
Aka chan states he had surpassed the first Ako no Ou. 
(Due to him absorbing the 3 Red Knights)
And Kyo seems to be his equal, overcoming his Demon blood.


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> fine you got me there, >_> but i still stand at my point that Yuan is equal, he was doing fine till Fubuki showed up!
> 
> 
> also both of them were damn hard beaten by the time fubuki and hishigi used true red eyes



Yup fight seemed even up until Shin Red eyes. Plus Fabuki has the cheap powerup.


But that?s not the hard part.

Tier 4 and 5 are the hard ones.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Yup fight seemed even up until Shin Red eyes. Plus Fabuki has the cheap powerup.
> 
> 
> But that?s not the hard part.
> ...


still, i would atleast like yuan amogst tier 3, he was way damaged when he released red eyes, thus he's powered down so that gives hishigi even more power advantage, on a clean fight full power vs full power i think they're pretty close.


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

God Like - First Aka No Ou
1 - Kyo, Aka
2- Kyoushirou, Kyosaburou, Kyochinmei
3- Fabuki, Hishigi, Yuyan,
4- Shinrei, Hotaru, Akari, Bon, Akira, Tokito, 
5- Sanada, Anri, Shiseiten and Sasuke


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> God Like - First Aka No Ou
> 1 - Kyo, Aka
> 2- Kyoushirou, Kyosaburou, Kyochinmei
> 3- Fabuki, Hishigi, Yuyan,
> ...


hmmmmm, i still think Kyo and aka are a tier with first aka, maybe even above..................... i mean in the end kyo has to be the strongest, and well, it's the end. and aka said he surpassed the true mibu, i don't think he lied, kyo defeated him, kyo strongest.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

if i listed it would be 
Godlike - Kyo, Kyouichiro, first aka-chan
1 - the red cross knights (excluding kyouichiro) and Shihoudou(she took a clean stab at Aka while wearing her hat)
2 - Hishigi, Fubuki, Muramasa(lets not forget him shall we ) and yuan
 the rest the same as you did


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

1 - Kyo, Aka no Ou Kyouchirou, First Aka no Ou
2- Kyoushirou, Kyosaburou, Kyochinmei, Kyouchirou
3- Fabuki, Hishigi, Yuyan, Muramasa
4- Shinrei, Hotaru, Akari, Bon, Akira, Tokito,
5- Sanada, Anri, Shiseiten and Sasuke


Agree's Totally forgot about Muramasa. And I guess base Kiochiro is as strong as the Rest Red Knights.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

you diss Shihoudou-seme and Muramasa-chan 

edit: also Sasuke is stronger than yukimura and benitora, but we only have 5 levels atm


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> 1 - Kyo, Aka no Ou Kyouchirou, First Aka no Ou
> 2- Kyoushirou, Kyosaburou, Kyochinmei, Kyouchirou
> 3- Fabuki, Hishigi, Yuyan, Muramasa
> 4- Shinrei, Hotaru, Akari, Bon, Akira, Tokito,
> ...



*Spoiler*: _307_ 



Aka no Ou is Kyouichirou, 


and Shihoudou is that girl with the uber heavy hat, she's was the leader of the taishirou before muramasa(im almost 100% sure i read he was that at some point) and fubuki, and she was also said to be the strongest, so by her display of power(toyed with kyo with a 100000000000000000000000000000000000ton heavy hat on and stabbed aka no ou in the heart without him even noticing she moved at first)


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

1 - Kyo, Aka no Ou Kyouchirou, First Aka no Ou
2- Kyoushirou, Kyosaburou, Kyochinmei, Kyouchirou
3- Fabuki, Hishigi, Yuyan, Muramasa
4- Shinrei, Hotaru, Akari, Bon, Akira, Tokito,
5- Sanada, Anri, Shiseiten, Sasuke, Tokugawa Ieyasu, Shihoudou.Taihaku

6 - Benitora, Oda Nobunaga, Akira,




Well Muramas is only a battle doll. And did not learn Golden Wind. So She doesn?t really have what it takes to compete with the naturally stronger Red Knights.

1st tier Ako no Ou Kyouchirou, when he absorbed all the other Red Knights.
2nd tier Kyouchirou at base prior to becoming Ako no Ou.

I made a distinction for obvious power gaps.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> 1 - Kyo, Aka no Ou Kyouchirou, First Aka no Ou
> 2- Kyoushirou, Kyosaburou, Kyochinmei, Kyouchirou
> 3- Fabuki, Hishigi, Yuyan, Muramasa
> 4- Shinrei, Hotaru, Akari, Bon, Akira, Tokito,
> ...


her techniques are uberpowerful, well i'd still rank her #1 of the 3's she's definently stronger than fubuki and Mura. it's even stated she was stronger than muramasa somewhere *so many chapters it's hard to remember where everything is stated >_<*


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

1 - Kyo, Aka no Ou Kyouchirou, First Aka no Ou
2- Kyoushirou, Kyosaburou, Kyochinmei, Kyouchirou
3- Fabuki, Hishigi, Yuyan, Muramasa, Shihoudou
4- Shinrei, Hotaru, Akari, Bon, Akira, Tokito,
5- Sanada, Anri, Shiseiten, Sasuke, Tokugawa Ieyasu, Taihaku
6 - Benitora, Oda Nobunaga, Akira, Julian

Can she compete with Kyoshiro? (I bumped her up to tier 3)


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> 1 - Kyo, Aka no Ou Kyouchirou, First Aka no Ou
> 2- Kyoushirou, Kyosaburou, Kyochinmei, Kyouchirou
> 3- Fabuki, Hishigi, Yuyan, Muramasa, Shihoudou
> 4- Shinrei, Hotaru, Akari, Bon, Akira, Tokito,
> ...


if she took off her hat and red eyes, i think she could put up a challange to a CERTAIN extent,that extent is Kyoshiro going shin red eyes, well, i dunno if she can take shin red eyes though.... i have to reread some chaps. i think she should be able to take chinmei though, i mean Sasuke even did that. and Sanada is about Oda and Beni level


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

ware is the love for Sanada? He wanst as great as he was in the beginning. But he sure as hell is better then Oda or Beni.

I mean He did stood up against Aka Chan for a lil while.

Plus Sauske beating Chime was due to the 10 Sanada warrior’s uniting and doing their super secret cheap move.

Sauske on his own power was no match for Chime.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> ware is the love for Sanada? He wanst as great as he was in the beginning. But he sure as hell is better then Oda or Beni.
> 
> I mean He did stood up against Aka Chan for a lil while.
> 
> ...


that is true, but Shihoudou is atleast 50 times chibi-kun's level 


and as for Sanada, he's defininetly not much higher than Beni, and in my eyes Oda would beat him.... he never stood up to aka, remember, aka toyed with him....


----------



## Id (May 9, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> that is true, but Shihoudou is atleast 50 times chibi-kun's level
> 
> 
> and as for Sanada, he's defininetly not much higher than Beni, and in my eyes Oda would beat him.... he never stood up to aka, remember, aka toyed with him....



Maybe that should be the next debate...Beni vs Sanada.

But Im off to sleep. Laterz.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Maybe that should be the next debate...Beni vs Sanada.
> 
> But Im off to sleep. Laterz.


same here, it's 4:30 am, and no raw, i give up for tonight


----------



## cupnoodles (May 10, 2006)

..is the guy just not releasing the raw on purpose cuz we're all dying to see it? XD

i remember the raw usually comes out earlier than this


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

It's out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


edit: sorry for doubleposting 



edit2: OMG YES I LOVE YOU KAMIJYOU I HAVE TEARS IN MY EYES <3 <3 <3 <3 for Kamijyou!!!!!


----------



## Tokito (May 10, 2006)

I will not read it until i got the translation 
or will i? no must be patientXD


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

Tokito said:
			
		

> I will not read it until i got the translation
> or will i? no must be patientXD


i read it already  KAMIJYOU im sorry i doubted you T_T


----------



## Tokito (May 10, 2006)

i read the raw


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

it was awesome wasn't it


----------



## Tokito (May 10, 2006)

More like i still can't believe its over  

After calming down;_; i feel a bit disapointed but i should wait for the translation before having my final judgement.


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

Tokito said:
			
		

> More like i still can't believe its over


yeah i know, i can't belive that next week i won't be sitting here raw camping for sdk


----------



## slumpy (May 10, 2006)

where can i get the raw + translations?


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

you can get raw from ritualscanforge, and translation isn't out yet ~~~im lucky i could read most of it by myself though


----------



## slumpy (May 10, 2006)

^^^ But do you know where to get other translations, from different chapters, thanks


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

[A-Kraze]_Ergo_Proxy_-_03_[B4E1B58C].avi has quite a few chapter translations :d


----------



## cupnoodles (May 10, 2006)

...damn you. just from your reaction, now i know kyo's alive


----------



## Id (May 10, 2006)

You can get the raw here. Movie of the next Zelda game


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> ...damn you. just from your reaction, now i know kyo's alive


don't spoil for others!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and yes    i love you Akimine Kamijyou


Id should we create Benitora vs Yukimura thread ?


----------



## Id (May 10, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> don't spoil for others!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and yes    i love you Akimine Kamijyou
> 
> 
> Id should we create Benitora vs Yukimura thread ?


Im more interested in knowing why Ben>>>Sanada.

(I have a huge gap from volume 8 ~ which I no longer have) 
And I started reading SDK in volume 33 - to Finish.

Ill start reading volume 21, maybe I will get the answers from those chapters.


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Im more interested in knowing why Ben>>>Sanada.
> 
> (I have a huge gap from volume 8 ~ which I no longer have)
> And I started reading SDK in volume 33 - to Finish.
> ...


Benitora mostly showed his power when he faught the real Kubira, he was facing hundreds of enemies and all, around chapter 250(same time as Akira vs Tokito)


----------



## Id (May 10, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> Benitora mostly showed his power when he faught the real Kubira, he was facing hundreds of enemies and all, around chapter 250(same time as Akira vs Tokito)



Thanks Im going to downl load that chapter. 
In which chapter was the high point for Sanada to compare?


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Thanks Im going to downl load that chapter.
> In which chapter was the high point for Sanada to compare?


the thing is, you don't really see benitora fight which totally sucks, but you know he's doing a helluva job from the scenes you see..


Sanada highpoint is prob facing Aka no Ou and get totally mauled  i don't remember where that is exactly, volume.....31-33 somewhere between there)


----------



## Id (May 10, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> the thing is, you don't really see benitora fight which totally sucks, but you know he's doing a helluva job from the scenes you see..
> 
> 
> Sanada highpoint is prob facing Aka no Ou and get totally mauled  i don't remember where that is exactly, volume.....31-33 somewhere between there)



Thats good enough (Im DL volumes 27-33 )


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Thats good enough (Im DL volumes 27-33 )


you do that  i find it funny, cause in both of their highpoints they were both pwnd to oblivion


----------



## Id (May 10, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> you do that  i find it funny, cause in both of their highpoints they were both pwnd to oblivion



Aka no Ou lead with the pawnage.


----------



## Id (May 10, 2006)

But Kyo is the most bad ass for 3 reasons


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

Movie of the next Zelda game <-- bigger version of the pic you posted  and yes Kyo is most badass 

i just love the text on this page, Subete ga owari, subete ga hajimaru


----------



## Tokito (May 10, 2006)

307
*Spoiler*: __ 




Sob Sob its over  
What i liked about the ending:
- everyone is doing something XD
- TokitoXAkira  
- YuyaXKyo  
- KyoushiroXSakuya 
and Kyo is alive 

What i missed:
-I would have been soooooooo happy if Aka-chan and Shihoudou would had been together in the end. Afterall she said she would follow him 
-Something in me wanted to see Akari getting married with Kyo or to get another one which he can fall in love with. ( i mean Yuan can't be that stupid)
- Seeing Muramasa/Hishigi/Fubuki smiling in heaven or something like that;_;
- A last picture with everyone from the Kyo-gumi and Muramasa/Hishigi/Fubuki/Aka-chan


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

Tokito said:
			
		

> 307
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


*agrees with everything listed* except the yaoi with akari


----------



## Id (May 10, 2006)

307

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wished, Kyo would have stayed dead. (Not becuse I dont like kyo hell he is the vary reason why read SDK)

And instead see Aka Chan alive....but reformed or repented.


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> 307
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _307_ 



 i was almost crying when i read the fake spoiler were it said that Kyo was dead.........but to be honest, it would've been cooler if Aka was alive and all  but not at the expense of Kyos life, we need Kyo x Yuya smut


----------



## Tokito (May 10, 2006)

307
*Spoiler*: __ 




Mmmh if i could choose between KyoXYuya and ShihoudouXAka-chan i would take Shi&aka-chan:>< So SDK would had been a lillte bit better with an "non-Shounen-manga-ending"


----------



## Id (May 10, 2006)

@Tokito ~ what do  you think of the tier list I (and UI) tried to come up?
And Benitora vs. Sanada who wins?



SDK Tier List.
1 - Kyo, Aka no Ou Kyouchirou, First Aka no Ou
2- Kyoushirou, Kyosaburou, Kyochinmei, Kyouchirou
3- Fabuki, Hishigi, Yuyan, Muramasa, Shihoudou
4- Shinrei, Hotaru, Akari, Bon, Akira, Tokito,
5- Anri, Shiseiten, Sasuke, Tokugawa Ieyasu, Taihaku
6 - Benitora, Oda Nobunaga, Akira, Julian, Sanada


----------



## Tokito (May 10, 2006)

K besides Tier i going to order them within the TierXD
SDK Tier List:
1 - First Aka no Ou, Kyo, Aka no Ou Kyouchirou 
2- Kyouchirou, Kyosaburou, Kyochinmei, 
3- Shihoudou, Fubuki, Muramasa, Hishigi, YunYun, 
4- Akari, Hotaru, Shinrei, Julian, Bon, Akira, Tokito,
5- Anri, Sasuke, Shiseiten, Tokugawa Ieyasu, Yuki-chan, Taihaku
6 - Benitora, Oda Nobunaga,

Well i think in a 1on1 between Yuki and Benitora, Yuki would win thx to Sekireigan but history says Benitora wins ^^


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

Tokito said:
			
		

> K besides Tier i going to order them within the TierXD
> SDK Tier List:
> 1 - First Aka no Ou, Kyo, Aka no Ou Kyouchirou
> 2- Kyouchirou, Kyosaburou, Kyochinmei,
> ...


 history also say Benitora shall slaughter christians  that nice fellow Benitora


----------



## kombak (May 11, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> I will pm you the links to some sites, but only if agree to make a complete and detailed bio of Demon Eyes Kyo including all his attacks. (make the Bio after you read the entire manga)
> 
> Deal or No Deal?




Pegasus ryu seiken
Getsuga tenshou
kamea
the " u dont know but ure already dead" ken attack (aka "atatatatatatatata")
rasengan


LINK PLZ


----------



## Id (May 11, 2006)

kombak said:
			
		

> Pegasus ryu seiken
> Getsuga tenshou
> kamea
> the " u dont know but ure already dead" ken attack (aka "atatatatatatatata")
> ...



Does that mean you agree to do the Bio?

You can start with what you already know.
Post Here in the power directory.
Konoha Graphics Studio forum


----------



## kombak (May 11, 2006)

i may , after getting the link


----------



## Id (May 11, 2006)

kombak said:
			
		

> i may , after getting the link



Well, when the bio is posted in the "Power Directory".
You will recive a pm by me with the links of Both Scans and Raws.

See you around.


----------



## Id (May 11, 2006)

Oh and just so you know Im not bluffing.

Here is Vol. 26 Chapter 205
SDK Chapter 205 - Say Goodbye to the Real Samurai

*Spoiler*: __ 





1
Bon: Oookay!  I'm totally rested, refreshed and ready to go!  You ain't got a chance!!
Bon SFX: BWAHAHAHAHAHA!
Bon: My power is truly amazing!!
Saizou: ...I think his "talent" is just dumb luck... (play on words between "sainou"-talent and "honnou"-instinct.)
Bon: Hey, Kyo!  Maybe you've been too busy to think about it until now, but how are you gonna stop somebody as strong as me?
Bon: How about it?  Are you intimidated by my manly power?
Bon: You're gonna get on your hands and knees and beg! "Oh Bontenmaru-sama!  Please spare me!!"
Kyo: You bastard... are you fucking with me?
Bon: I'm a tough guy, I can take it, Kyo-chaaan~!
Yukimura: That took balls... or maybe he's just got muscles for brains.
Bon: Hey Kyo, you want me to take care of ya like I did with Haira?
Kyo: Oh yeah?
Kyo: Sounds fun...
Yukimura: Bon-chan! *heart*
Bon: Huh?

2
Yukimura: Come on, shake hands!
Bon: WTF?
Bon: Wh...wh... what was that?! You just... touched his arm...
Yukimura: Aww, Bon-chan, you're so cute!  I'll hug you too! (Come on, I'll buy you a nice collar~)
Bon: WHAT?!  WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE, SAYING THAT TO A GUY?!
Yukimura: Didn't you hear Kyo-san~?  You're a nice faithul doggie~  (Am I going too far? *heart)
Saizou: Maybe I should go help him...
Bon: HE SAID WHAT?!
Kyo: ....
Shindara: It seems I was over-confident in my assessment of you...
Shindara: The man who defeated Haira is even stronger and more terrible than one of the Shiseiten...
Kyo: ...Too bad, Shindara... I guess you wanted to see Bontenmaru's real strength...?

3
Kyo: When that guy goes all out, he's an unstoppable god of war.
Saizou: ....
Yukimura: But Bon-chan, it's like a prize!
Yukimura: A reward for your hard work!
Bon: I'm going to kill you, Yukimura...
Bon: Wait, a prize?
Kyo: Or of god of brutality, you could say.
Shindara: A god?  Interesting.  I'd like to see for myself, but...
Shindara: But that is not the wish of the Mibu Clan, nor of the Taishirou.
Kyo: Yeah, whatever, I don't understand the way you think.
Shindara: No, Onime no Kyo, you understand very litte.
Shindara: The Taishirou are not pleased.

4
Text: Chapter 205 - Say Goodbye to the Real Samurai

5
Hishigi: Before long, the ice sealing Onime no Kyo's true body will completely melt...
Tokito: And soon, the ultimate soldier will be born... the cunning and evil nature of Nobunaga in Onime no Kyo's body...
Yuan: Yeah, yeah, I just wanna fight him first.
Tokito: You've got to see it, Yuan... his eyes, they're the color of fresh blood... you'll think twice if you see those freaky eyes!
Yuan: Really? Eh, I don't care what color they are.
Hishigi: Red eyes...

6
Hishigi: To me, eyes of that color seem kind... warm... I can't hate them.
Tokito: Huh?  Kind?  Ha!  You're always saying weird stuff, Hishigi-san!
Tokito: Didn't you say before that red eyes are like berserker mode?
Hishigi: ....
Tokito: Oh puhleeze, why are we even farting around with this guy if we don't know what he's good for?  Hell if I know.
Tokito: Better if we just left that thing alone...
Yuan: You don't get it?  That's the best body to house Nobunaga's soul.  (You got a problem, you take it to Fubuki.)
Tokito: I ain't got no problem with it...
Tokito: I've only got problems with my fucking father, Muramasa...
Yuan: ...
Tokito: It was my shithead old man who woke that demon brat up in the first place.
Tokito: And it was he who fucked up the Nobunaga plan and everything else...
Women: What?!
Women What's that?!
Tokito: I hate him... that bastard...

7
Tokito: And just thinking that it's his blood flowing through my body... it makes me fucking sick!!
Women: Ahhh!!
Women: Gah!!
Yuan: Come on, don't say that, Tokito.
Yuan: You're one of the Taishirou now.  Who cares if your daddy was that Muramasa jerk?
Tokito: You're always so damned cheerful, Yuan...

8
Tokito: You're not a traitor's brat...
Tokito: Do you know what it's like to be treated like shit because of your absentee dad?  How would you know how I feel?
Yuan: Tokito...
Hishigi: ....
Tokito: I won't forgive that bastard... and not this guy, either...
Tokito: That asshole left me all alone, and left his strength and hope to other people.  I'm gonna kill every last one of them...
Tokito: Onime no Kyo... you're a pathetic loser, aren't you?  Totally brainwashed by my jerk of a father.
Tokito: Since the bastard's dead, shall I make you suffer in his place?  I'll kill all of your friends, one by one...
Tokito: Oooh, I'm gonna enjoy this... I want you to die with no hope left!!
Tokito: And then nobody will ever see that asshole's face again!  Won't it be great?!  HAHAHAHAHA!!

9
Chinmei: Weird, seeing you here...
Fubuki: I wished to quell any civil disturbance before the revival of Nobunaga proceeds.
Chinmei: Civil disturbance, huh?  Well, Fubuki-han, you want me to see what I can do about settling it all down?
Fubuki: Don't play innocent.
Chinmei: Me?!
Chinmei: ...Oooh, I think I know what you're talking about....

10
Fubuki: Bring me the Youtou Muramasa.
Chinmei: Whoa!  I wouldn't have anything like that~!
Chinmei: Those swords are supposed to be really something, no doubt about that.
Fubuki: The four Youtou Muramasa swords are sacred treasures that belong under the protection of the Aka no Ou.
Fubuki: And they are the only weapons by which he who bears the title of Aka no Ou can be defeated...
Chinmei: Ooh, so you're worried about Kyo-han and his friends having them?
FUbuki: Returning all four at once would be troublesome, though...
Fubuki: There is one here with the Mibu, though.
Fubuki: We must ensure that that one stays out of their hands.
Chinmei: Oh, aren't you a real bastard then, going after one of your own~?

11
Chinmei: Isn't it enough for you?  You're the most powerful guy in the whole Mibu Clan....
Chinmei: But is that worth betraying your own blood?
(I missed this the first dozen times I looked at this chapter, but those are Shinrei's feet entering the scene, hahaha)
Chimei: Oh well, I know cold-hearted guys like you like things the way they are, so you hire crooked guys like me to do the dirty work~
Chinmei: You know, I just don't like that... it just ain't nice... but...
Chinmei: It's kind of unnerving...
Chinmei: I don't wanna go against you and end up like Taihaku-han... murdered by you...
Fubuki: That's enough, Chinmei...
Chinmei: Ooh, scary, Fubuki-han... but I bet there are some civil disturbers who might like to hear that...
Chinmei: ...Don't you think~?

12
Shinrei: Fubuki-han...?

13
Shinrei: F...
Shinrei: Fubuki-sama... what he just said...
Shinrei: Was it true?  You... killed Taihaku...?
Shinrei: No...!  It's not true!!
Shinrei: Fubuki-sama, tell me it's not true!!
Fubuki: Shinrei...

14
Fubuki: Shinrei... I told you... my sword was falsly planted there...
Fubuki: ...Shinrei, why did you come here?
Fubuki: If you have so much time on your hands, why don't you use it to defeat Onime no Kyo?
Shinrei: F....
Shinrei: Fubuki-sama...
Fubuki: Shinrei... you've always been my most cherished pupil... with your devotion to the Mibu, surely something so small hasn't shaken you...?
Shinrei: N... no, Fubuki-sama... my loyalty is deeper than the ocean...
Shinrei: Fubuki-sama, this is all because I believe in you from the bottom of my heart!!
Shinrei: Just a word!! Just tell me your intentions...!!  Just tell me where your soul lies...!!
Shinrei: I'm begging you - just tell me what you're planning to do...!!

15
Shinrei: Please, Fubuki-sama, tell me!!  Why... Please, please explain it to me so I understand!!
Shinrei: Please!!
Shinrei: Please...!!
Chinmei: There is no explanation... Shinrei-han, you've been following him for a long time, right?
Chinmei: The Fubuki-han you believe in is a really selfish guy...
Chinmei: You know, until recently, I thought he was a guy a could trust, too?
Chinmei: But I kind of want to do the right thing...
Chinmei: Oh well, you get used to disappointment after a while, right?!
Shinrei: [I came to find out for myself... what is true, and what is a lie...]
Shinrei: [To find what's worth believing in...]
Shinrei: ...I can't...

16
Shinrei: There's nothing I can believe in!!
Fubuki: Shinrei....

17
Shinrei: What?!
SHinrei: With just a puff of air, he destroyed my water dragons!?


18
Shinrei: Ah...
Shinrei: Gah...
Shinrei: Gaahhh...
Fubuki: ...Shinrei...

19
Fubuki: You were my most beloved pupil... and the last person I expected to raise a hand to.
Shinrei: Gah...
Shinrei: Ah...
Shinrei: Aah...
Fubuki: ...After all, I could kill you instantly...
Shinrei: Ah...
Fubuki: Farewell, Shinrei...

20
Shinrei: ...Ah...
Shinrei: ...Ah...

Shinrei: [Onime no Kyo... Keikoku...]
Shinrei: [Watch out... the Taishirou... they're strong...]
Shinrei: ...Ah...
Hotaru: [We're brothers!]
Shinrei: Keikoku...

21
Shinrei: When I'm gone... please....




I posted some SDK matches. 

Aka no Ou, Sendai vs. Alucard
interpretations

Kyo vs. all of Naruto.
interpretations


----------



## Freija (May 11, 2006)

Id you're evil too him


----------



## cupnoodles (May 11, 2006)

damn you. don't be putting kyo in a losing battle XD


----------



## Freija (May 11, 2006)

yeah, i mean it, those biyjuus can't really scratch him, but they regenerate infinitly T_T he loses by default


----------



## Id (May 11, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> Id you're evil too him



Nah....I coudnt get you to make a bio, So instead Ill get him to make a good one. Thats If he really wants the links to SDK.



			
				cupnoodles said:
			
		

> damn you. don't be putting kyo in a losing battle XD



Kyo wont lose for 3 reasons



			
				Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> yeah, i mean it, those biyjuus can't really scratch him, but they regenerate infinitly T_T he loses by default



I wonder if Kyo can trap/seal them with Gembu the way he Sealed Ashura arm. Only this time contain the whole body, and not a body part.


----------



## cupnoodles (May 11, 2006)

all the bijuu really has to do is gobble him up...


----------



## Id (May 11, 2006)

Bijuus are to slow.


----------



## Freija (May 11, 2006)

Kyo is above lightning speed... so yeah, they're too slow.


edit:Light speed, wtf lightning speed is slow >_<


----------



## Id (May 11, 2006)

Look carefully. Genbu was only used once. it’s a two part technique. The first one is protective shell that protects Kyo. The second is the offensive technique that traps the user indefinitely, while the user is trapped it uses the wind properties to tear the opponent apart inside completely sealed. 

Kyo performed this in his much weaker state. At full strength it should stop an attack, and seal the opponent. 













Can I get a conformation by the SDK fans?


----------



## cupnoodles (May 11, 2006)

i'm sure even kyo needs to sleep once in a while 
oh and he needs food.
let's just say out of fandom that he can totally whoop their ass blind folded , but bijuus are immortal, so he'd be pounding on them until kyo starves himself to death.


----------



## Id (May 11, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> i'm sure even kyo needs to sleep once in a while
> oh and he needs food.
> let's just say out of fandom that he can totally whoop their ass blind folded , but bijuus are immortal, so he'd be pounding on them until kyo starves himself to death.


Arnt True Mibu's Immortal as well? 

Any how I posted this in the OB, explaining Genbu should be enough to seal the Bijuu's.

After all, True Mibus are God Like, Or Demon like entities.

The manga states, once your traped you cant escape. 
Ashua escapes becuse;
A - Kyo only sealed her Medusa hand only.
B - He didnt finish the attack.




If kyo would have completed the attack, and sealed her whole body...she would not have escaped. It seems once the technique is performed, Kyo does not have to continue holding her.

Kyo intentions was not to kil Ashura (thats for sure). So I guess holding her was the best option, Unitl he figgured out how to break the curse.

But Kyo was not counting on the fact that Ashura can perform the tec's using her other arm.

This leads me to belive that if Kyo performes the technique like it suppose to be done. It should seal of the enemy completely.


----------



## cupnoodles (May 11, 2006)

bah...you can't possibly be serious..you just can't be...
i must've missed the sarcasm in all this >_>


----------



## Id (May 11, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> bah...you can't possibly be serious..you just can't be...
> i must've missed the sarcasm in all this >_>



I was dead serious......and yes I tottaly missed the sarcasm-_-.

Now if you dont mind, Im going to cry my self to sleep.


----------



## cupnoodles (May 11, 2006)

but...bijuus are like...the size of mountains....is kyo's genbu really gonna be big enough? XD
if i recall, the 8-tails is many mountains long ^^;;
besides, ashua doesn't have the unlimited ki/chakra that bijuus have. they'd probably break out with raw power unless turtle-sealing is better than deathgod-sealing.


----------



## Id (May 11, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> but...bijuus are like...the size of mountains....is kyo's genbu really gonna be big enough? XD
> if i recall, the 8-tails is many mountains long ^^;;
> besides, ashua doesn't have the unlimited ki/chakra that bijuus have. they'd probably break out with raw power unless turtle-sealing is better than deathgod-sealing.



Can the Genbu seal Bijuu who is the size of a moutain? Good question.
Ashura: What...!?
Ashura: Snakes...!?  I can't move - I'm bound and tangled by demon whirlwind snakes!?  (sorry for the clunky sentence)
Ashura: No... Let me go...!!
Ashura: It feels like this wind is going to tear me to pieces...
Ashura:* What happened to the sky...!? * (Notice that it looks like a tortise shell, hence the "Genbu" name - Genbu [turtle], Suzaku [phoenix], Byakko [tiger] and Seiryuu [dragon] are the 4 sacred beasts)
Julian: *The sky, too!?*  What was it he said...!?
Julian: This isn't "Genbu"... that's supposed to be a sacred tortise or snake...
Julian: I remember...
Muramasa: Swordsmith-san... "Genbu" is...
Muramasa: A technique that returns the universe to nothingness...

18
Muramasa: [The guardian deity of the heavens, Genbu, is reflected in the illusory universe... the sky becomes a tortise shell, the air turns to snakes...]
Muramasa:* [Heaven and Earth are enveloped by a wall of atmosphere, in which the wind tears madly... Nothing has ever escaped that technique.  A totally impenetrable prison... it is certain death.*
Kyo: You are trapped...
Kyo: Between heaven and earth...
Ashura: Shit...
Ashura: I can't move...!!


As for the Death God vs Genbu...well for one, Kyo compared to the 4th...well kyo is a higher tier character with more raw power.

Second Genbu is a diety the way Death God is.

I say it can seal the Bijuu.


----------



## cupnoodles (May 11, 2006)

...somehow i just can't take this seriously.
as far as i can see, there's no way genbu can seal a bijuu. not to mention that description doesn't match what genbu's shown to be at all. a wall of atmosphere in which the wind tears madly sounds like a super-typhoon and would just tear up the dude, not seal it. you can't take what the characters say too literally you know. trapped between heaven and earth? i'm sure you don't think ashura was stuck somewhere between the gates to heaven and earth, or that the entire sky becomes a shell. it'd cover the whole world and you've seen how small the shell itself really is. otherwise aka no ou could've just trapped everyone on the face of the planet in his genbu. muramasa could kill aka no ou from him own home if the entire sky became the shell and no one can escape.
it'd be the be all end all 
but you know what i mean. you can't take what they say too literally.

just face it. a human can't kill a demon. you can call kyo a demon god or true mibu or godlike or whatever else you want, but the bottom line is that he's only human.
not to mention even if by some super miracle genbu does trap the bijuus, they'd still be alive and kyo would die of old age in which case the bijuus would still win.


----------



## kombak (May 12, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Well, when the bio is posted in the "Power Directory".
> You will recive a pm by me with the links of Both Scans and Raws.
> 
> See you around.



icant make it without reading all the manga coz i dont know kyo as much as i need to do this right now


----------



## Tokito (May 12, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> just face it. a human can't kill a demon. you can call kyo a demon god or true mibu or godlike or whatever else you want, but the bottom line is that he's only human.
> not to mention even if by some super miracle genbu does trap the bijuus, they'd still be alive and kyo would die of old age in which case the bijuus would still win.



Thats just false, the true Mibus are gods face it. Not trashy human guys, they are gods. The bijuus from Naruto are far a way from beeing a threat to a SDK-character. They are not unkillable and Kyuubi will not be able to regenerate from a Kouryuu or a choped of head. Even the humans in Naruto will be mostlikly kill Kyuubi in the end soo see it the bijuus are trash compared to a god.


----------



## Freija (May 12, 2006)

true Mibu=gods
Kyo=cannot die of old age but in a fight he can die from damage


----------



## Tokito (May 12, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> Kyo=cannot die of old age but in a fight he can die from damage


 Like if the Bijuu would be able to hit him and even than i doubt he would die ;p


----------



## Freija (May 12, 2006)

Tokito said:
			
		

> Like if the Bijuu would be able to hit him and even than i doubt he would die ;p


....like they'd ever hit him ? he's way too fast


though i also doubt he'd die from 1 hit, or 2 hits, but eventually he would die.


----------



## cupnoodles (May 12, 2006)

a real god wouldn't die from bijuus 
otherwise the deathgod would've been killed off when it saved its pet from kyuubi.

and a chopped off head isn't gonna kill off kyuubi. it's immortal and can't die.


----------



## Tokito (May 12, 2006)

Since when is the kyuubi immortal?


----------



## Freija (May 12, 2006)

Tokito said:
			
		

> Since when is the kyuubi immortal?


yeah i wonder that too.



also Kyo is a god.


----------



## cupnoodles (May 12, 2006)

..kyuubi's always been immortal  it's part of the whole myth thingamajig.
it's the only bijuu that's immortal. that's why it's the strongest of the 9.
all the others can actually die.


----------



## Freija (May 12, 2006)

i never heard anyone state it was immortal......... just that it's a creature with almost unlimited chakra.


----------



## cupnoodles (May 12, 2006)

some dude had a whole huge thread on the bijuus. kyuubi is an immortal while the other 8 are mortals. the 8-tails eventually gained power that rivals kyuubi, but because it was still mortal, it lost after god knows how many years of battle with the 9 tails.


----------



## kombak (May 12, 2006)

nobody to help me?


----------



## Tokito (May 12, 2006)

Then why can the Kyuubi die when Naruto dies:?
 Can you pls show me the quote from the databook/ manga which says that Kyuubi is immortal.


----------



## cupnoodles (May 12, 2006)

uh...i really don't care about the debate enough for something like that, so i'll just forfeit. XD



> nobody to help me?


...with what? :S


----------



## Id (May 12, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> some dude had a whole huge thread on the bijuus. kyuubi is an immortal while the other 8 are mortals. the 8-tails eventually gained power that rivals kyuubi, but because it was still mortal, it lost after god knows how many years of battle with the 9 tails.



I think you have to look over the Data book.

It was a human who sealed Kyuubi.
When we saw it performed, I didnt get the impersion that it can seal something as enourmous as the Kyuubi. Yet it was sealed.

I see no reason, why Full power Kyo....performing the tec properly would not be able to seal Kyuubi.

As for Bijuu breaking out? Well, he Kyuubi hasnt broken out of Naruto...so why would it be any diffrent inside Genbu?

Shinigami (Death God)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The jutsu to call the Shinigami forth was taught to the Third Hokage by the Fourth Hokage. Calling him forth will result in the casters death however, because in exchange for the Shinigami removing the soul of the target, it will take your own soul in exchange. Both souls will forever after be condemed to damnation, fighting eternally in the stomach of the Shinigami.




Kyuubi (Nine-Tail Demon Fox)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The nine-tailed fox had nearly destroyed Hidden Leaf 12 years previously. It is one of the "bijuu", a tailed beast of the ancient world. It took the sacrifice of the Fourth Hokage to imprison the demon and place it into the body of the young baby Uzumaki Naruto. It was the Fourths hope that the Leaf villagers would look at Naruto as a hero for serving as the vessel to contain the demon. However, the people of leaf village see Naruto as the Kyuubi itself and shun him.

The power of the Kyuubi has affected Naruto in several ways physically. When Naruto's body becomes injured, the power of the Kyuubi will leak out and heal Naruto's body at a very quick pace. Also, when Naruto experiences emotional experiences the chakra and power of the Kyuubi begins to leak out and turn Naruto into a more feral individual. At first he had little control over the ability to draw on the Kyuubi's chakra, but the Sannin Jiraiya taught Naruto how to reach deep inside himself and convince the Kyuubi to give him extra chakra when needed. This large additional chakra allows Naruto to perform Kage Bunshin on a very large scale and also summon the Toad Boss Gamabunta.

The Akatsuki criminal organization has expressed interest in obtaining the Kyuubi from Naruto for their own diabolical ends, though they have yet to accomplish this goal.


----------



## Id (May 12, 2006)

Oh I need a lil help in making Aka Chan's entry bio for "Power Directory".

Any Errors, missing information please point it out.

Thanks - In adavance

If you have not read SDK manga completely do not read this. Since it Contains Major Spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 




The Former Aka no Ou was the Aka no Ou of the previous generation of Mibu, who was once kind and benevolent, but for some reason became evil. He somehow foresaw this and told both Kyo and Shihoudou to kill him should he ever hurt the Mibu clan. Aka no Ou was the very first of the Battle Dolls created by the true Mibu and the first of the Red Cross Knights. His real name is Kyouchirou. Kyouchirou is the older brother of Kyoushirou, Chinmei, and Kyousaburou.


Aka Chan: can increase his powers dramatically by re-absorbing the Red Cross Knights.

Aka Chan: Has studied every technique within the Mibu Clan, and plus some more. This makes him a vary formidable and well rounded opponent.

Aka Chan: In my scan, and re-confirmed with a separate translation. Aka Chan is capable of moving as fast if not faster then the speed of light. (Also, Kyo was seen cutting a musket ball in mid air killing the gun man in the process. Kyo at the moment was in his weakest form. Aka Chan is several times Faster then Kyo in comparison)

Aka Chan: Can create an army of Blood Soldiers. The only method to beat the Blood Dolls is, by another Mibu, Muramasa Blade.

Aka Chan: Has Super Strength. The level of the strength has not bin measured.

Aka Chan: Has Vast Durability, having tanked and survived Golden Wind followed by several other powerful technique.

Aka Chan: Has Fast Healing and Regenerative abilities.

Aka Chan: Can live as long as he wants. If he chooses to he can end his life at this vary moment or live on for eternity.

Aka Chan stated he had learned all of the techniques within the Mibu Clan plus some. This was later reinforced when Aka Chan performed Sikeigan on Sanada. (Sanada is not part of the Mibu Clan.)

Here is a list of Techniques Aka Chan was seen performing.

Sikeigan

Note - Kyo and Aka Chan share the same techniques. 

Suzaku: An attack that's so fast, even one of the Four Emperors can barely follow the attack's path. A fiery phoenix surrounds Kyo as he cuts his into his opponent. If the first attack does not kill his opponent or is turned aside somehow, a second attack with twice as much power, is used immediately. 

Byakko: A white tiger that tears the opponent aparts with it's claws. A superior technique to Suzaku, and consequently, the difficulty of execution and the subsequent stress on Kyo is also greater. 

Genbu: A black tortoise entwined with serpents, and is both an offensive and defensive technique. Genbu's shell protects Kyo from an opponent's attack, while the serpents bind and destroy them. (note. Genbu has a two part attack. it?s a defensive and offensive technique. Like it is stated first part protects the user. If the opponent manages to break the barrier, It can be followed up A) holding the opponent down. B) trapping the opponent and sealing it off. While the opponent is completely sealed,  in which the opponent remains enveloped by a wall of atmosphere, in which the wind tears madly).

Seiryu: More than a dozen Mizuchi are projected towards the opponent and surrounds them, eventually merging to create an immobilizing and destructive whirlwind that pulls the opponent into the heavens, where the waiting Kyo (in the form of the legendary blue dragon) descends to deliver the final blow. 

Kouryu: During the final battle with Mibu Kyoshiro, Kyo's faith reaches it's peak and allows him to surpass his limits, giving him the ability to summon all of the Four Gods simultaneously, which in turn brought forth from the heavens a golden wind of unsurpassed power. But it's while in possession of his original body that Kyo was able to summon the golden wind again in it's true form: the ultimate heavenly dragon Kouryu. (note, Aka Chans is 3 times more powerfull then Kyo's version of Kouryu)




307 translation by  Kamijyo Akimine's has just bin realesed.!


----------



## Id (May 12, 2006)

kombak said:
			
		

> find another bitchi
> tsssssss



Thats ok. Ill make them myself. I dont really mind.

Good Luck finding those links.


----------



## Freija (May 15, 2006)

cupnoodles said:
			
		

> *sigh* i already said i forfeit. quit asking me to debate with you. kyo can kill all the bijuus, okay? hell, he can do it at night before bed time in his PJs using a shinai.
> 
> and don't be such an ass and just give him the link. geez.
> [SS]_Utawarerumono_-_06_[CE9E1C95].avi
> ...


noooooooooooooooooooooooo  if you'd given it another hour he would've done as Id told him


----------



## cupnoodles (May 15, 2006)

but...only kyo is cool enough to make everyone his servant.


----------



## Id (May 15, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> noooooooooooooooooooooooo  if you'd given it another hour he would've done as Id told him


Actually, I had already posted the links one page before him asking for it. And the same links ware already posted earlier. A lf he would have searched the thread a lil, he would have found them.XD

Besides, I wasn?t really asking for much, it took me 15 min to make and post Aka chan entry bio in he power directory.


----------



## Freija (May 15, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Actually, I had already posted the links one page before him asking for it. And the same links ware already posted earlier. A lf he would have searched the thread a lil, he would have found them.XD
> 
> Besides, I wasn?t really asking for much, it took me 15 min to make and post Aka chan entry bio in he power directory.


can i get a link to aka-chans power directory i wanna see


----------



## Id (May 15, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> can i get a link to aka-chans power directory i wanna see



Sure thing.

Im taking suggestions to improve the bio as well.

Help with Avatar/Signature


----------



## Freija (May 15, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Sure thing.
> 
> Im taking suggestions to improve the bio as well.
> 
> Help with Avatar/Signature


you got his name wrong XD it's KyouIchirou sorta like Kyou#1 

he also have barriers (shown when Kyo used Kouryuu against him)
can materialize stuff (shown alittle before chapter 300)

can crush Mibu peoples souls rendering them immobile(demonstrated on Shinrei, Hotaru, Yuan, Julian, Tokito)

can throw a "net" of some sort rendering the enemy immobile(demonstrated on Mibu Kyoushirou)

can shoot some sort of lightning out of his hand(first shown killing Fubuki with it)


----------



## Id (May 15, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> you got his name wrong XD it's KyouIchirou sorta like Kyou#1
> 
> he also have barriers (shown when Kyo used Kouryuu against him)
> can materialize stuff (shown alittle before chapter 300)
> ...


Ill make correction as soon as possible.


----------



## Freija (May 18, 2006)

there's going to be a minicomic in the last volume


----------



## Tokito (May 18, 2006)

I hope its Samurai Highschool XD


----------



## Freija (May 19, 2006)

Tokito said:
			
		

> I hope its Samurai Highschool XD


i hope not  that shit was pretty funny once.... but i'd rather see what happens to Kyo x Yuya and Akira x Tokito, and ofcourse how Hotaru is doing


----------



## Freija (May 29, 2006)

i got bored and
like 20-30 min work or something... 

.....


----------



## Tokito (May 31, 2006)

XD hot, get more bored pls


----------



## Freija (May 31, 2006)

Tokito said:
			
		

> XD hot, get more bored pls


hahahaha

here you go, a preview....





i refuse to clean the pic myself so i just color it like that XD should i use another hair color for Shihoudou ?


----------



## Tokito (May 31, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> hahahaha
> 
> here you go, a preview....
> 
> ...




You did her haircolor perfectly  
Votes for more boredom XD


----------



## Freija (May 31, 2006)

Tokito said:
			
		

> You did her haircolor perfectly
> Votes for more boredom XD


i think im going to color that whole page.... maybe


----------



## Freija (Jun 14, 2006)

*this* try there first, then there's always , 
or the [UR]DAN bot on #lurk @ irc.irchighway.net


----------



## Freija (Jun 18, 2006)

FC <--- SDK coloring of Yuya x Kyo scene in chap 300


*Last of the Arrancar colored it* on my request, i <3 her so much, check it out its awesome!!!!



edit: sorry for double post, but i had to bump this thread


----------



## Id (Jun 18, 2006)

I love it looks great. (saves to hardrive)


----------



## Freija (Jun 18, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> I love it looks great. (saves to hardrive)


tell that in her thread, i think she'll love to hear it Id


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 19, 2006)

There's also another site with scans of SDK.

one

Another is 

hope that helps


----------



## Freija (Jun 19, 2006)

Crimson King said:
			
		

> There's also another site with scans of SDK.
> 
> one
> 
> ...


 i thought it posted the powerpac scans somewhere earlier... sorry peeps if i didn't, and thanks for posting it Crimson


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

OMG, I can't handle it! Ever sence I saw your avy I hoped you would do more SDK color UI.....it is your destiny.......


----------



## Tokito (Jul 12, 2006)

Buhuhuhuhu, 
I soooo hoped that the cover for volume 38 would be with Aka-chan


----------



## Inactive sage (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok, this might have been asked already but does anyone have english scans/translations of SDK vol. 19+? And if not that then just the Jap raws? I know Crimson King posted the scans of vol. 21 and up but I've only read to vol. 18 >_<


----------



## Freija (Jul 12, 2006)

damnit >_> atleast it could be Kyo and Aka-chan >_>


----------



## Id (Jul 12, 2006)

Inactive sage said:
			
		

> Ok, this might have been asked already but does anyone have english scans/translations of SDK vol. 19+? And if not that then just the Jap raws? I know Crimson King posted the scans of vol. 21 and up but I've only read to vol. 18 >_<



Check this thread, the sites with manga DL links have bin posted plenty of times.

(for once I wished some would something relevnt to SDK other then Tokito or Uchiaha Itachi.)

You know what we should do a SDK pimping thread.


----------



## Inactive sage (Jul 12, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Check this thread, the sites with manga DL links have bin posted plenty of times.
> 
> (for once I wished some would something relevnt to SDK other then Tokito or Uchiaha Itachi.)
> 
> You know what we should do a SDK pimping thread.



Well, the links would be easier to find if they weren't scattered around *17 pages!* Why not just put all the links into the first post of this thread so that its easy to find and people don't have to ask you over and over again?


----------



## Id (Jul 12, 2006)

Inactive sage said:
			
		

> Well, the links would be easier to find if they weren't scattered around *17 pages!* Why not just put all the links into the first post of this thread so that its easy to find and people don't have to ask you over and over again?



I don?t see what?s so hard about searching a couple pages in search of the links. You can find various links within the first five.

Any how Im going to wait for Tokito and Uchiha Itachi, and see if they want to participate in the pimping project.


----------



## Tokito (Jul 13, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Any how Im going to wait for Tokito and Uchiha Itachi, and see if they want to participate in the pimping project.



I wonder if i would be any help ^^"


----------



## Freija (Jul 13, 2006)

an SDK pimping project ? hmmmmmmm what'd i have to do ? >_> *is like.... alittle busy with real life during this last week now *


----------



## Tokito (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope everyone read the extra pages in volume 38:=?

 

Sooo sad    ShihoudouXAka-chan 
And finaly a picture with "all"(beloved) sdk-hotties XD


----------



## Kagemizu (Aug 4, 2006)

im tryin to get chapters 1-98 now. what chapter is vol 38?


----------



## Tokito (Aug 7, 2006)

Volume 38 = Chapter 299-307^^

Soo noone felt in love with the extra-stuff ?;_;


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow I really need to start reading that agian


----------



## Yukimura (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, we should totally do some sort of pimping thing for SDK. =) I was absent for like, the entirety of this thread, but I just came to know about SDK soooo...^^


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2006)

Tokito said:
			
		

> I hope everyone read the extra pages in volume 38:=?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i saw them, but was too lazy to translate for myself, and i couldn't find a translation for the extra chap and the new pages


----------



## ifira (Sep 2, 2006)

any ideas where i can get this manga?


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2006)

Nihongaeri ?


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2006)

n_N i got all the raws


----------



## toffee (Sep 7, 2006)

Tokito said:
			
		

> Nope, you have to skip volumes or you read the raws.


 I'm ready to accomplish sexual favors


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 11, 2006)

toffee said:
			
		

> I'm ready to accomplish sexual favors


O.o*backs away slowly*

Again, you can find alot of scans at:Ryu's Form Site

Or if you can read french, Link removed


----------



## Neji's women (Sep 12, 2006)

I've seen few episodes...  I sorta like it... because samurai theme...


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 12, 2006)

Neji's women said:
			
		

> I've seen few episodes...  I sorta like it... because samurai theme...



If you like the anime, then i strongly suggest you read the manga. The manga is alot better than the anime.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2006)

n_n anyone who likes the anime must like any crap


----------



## blueradio (Sep 27, 2006)

I've seen about ten episodes on Encore's WAM channel on digital cable.
It's amazing.
I've also seen the last episodes which were amazing and nothing but fighting.
I love Samurai Deeper Kyo!


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 3, 2006)

fancyclaps said:
			
		

> I've seen about ten episodes on Encore's WAM channel on digital cable.
> It's amazing.
> I've also seen the last episodes which were amazing and nothing but fighting.
> I love Samurai Deeper Kyo!



Good job! Now read the manga and try saying you like the anime after that.


----------



## nusty (Oct 22, 2006)

any one here have some pictures of Aka no ou (crimson king)?
can share pls?


----------



## Tokito (Oct 22, 2006)

Mhh do you mean colored ones or fanarts or just raw ones from the manga^^?


----------



## Id (Oct 22, 2006)

Freija said:


> if you bothered reading other posts you'd know, we've answered this question like 10 times in this thread, you have to look for yourself.



Yeah look it up your self!!!

Serioulsy check out the first 10 pages of this thread, you'll get sevral links.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Oct 23, 2006)

How are the translations of the TokyoPop version? Are they fairly good?


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2006)

they're readable, i own them all... or well as many that has been released already


----------



## The Uchiha Wrath (Oct 23, 2006)

mod          .

They have translated upto chapter 104 so far, their progress is a lottle slow because of lack of editors etc.

Psst - Bontanmaru rocks


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2006)

and if you look in chapter 104 the coloration of Hotaru is done by me and k1nj3


----------



## The Uchiha Wrath (Oct 30, 2006)

> and if you look in chapter 104 the coloration of Hotaru is done by me and k1nj3



o_O I gotta say, that was brilliantly done! Nice to know we got one of the genesis teams in here.

BTW 105 is out, and Bontenmaru's about to rock harder


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2006)

im not a part of the genesis team, i just idle in their channel and colored that


----------



## Id (Jan 7, 2007)

Mmm...does anyone know ware I can find some good Aka Chan fan art?


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2007)

Aka-chan fanart.... i dunno google Aka no Ou 


i had a site, but it got lost when i switched over from explorer to Mozilla long ago


----------



## Id (Jan 8, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> Aka-chan fanart.... i dunno google Aka no Ou
> 
> 
> i had a site, but it got lost when i switched over from explorer to Mozilla long ago



I did, google did a lousy job>_<

Never the less I will post what I found, and really like







Ok how about a request?
Can anyone color this pic?

Link removed


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2007)

EP 6 subed by AYU


----------



## Id (Jan 8, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> EP 6 subed by AYU



Thanks 
I would rep you, but I think its disabled or something.


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2007)

XDDDDDDD i was pwnd by peK XDDDDDDDD


thread blocked and repbanned no idea why the repban though, i haven't even given anyone rep in like a month  well not like i care


----------



## Id (Jan 8, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> XDDDDDDD i was pwnd by peK XDDDDDDDD
> 
> 
> thread blocked and repbanned no idea why the repban though, i haven't even given anyone rep in like a month  well not like i care



Oh…that sucks.
I love your Avey does that mean you are a Saint Seiya fan as well?


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2007)

on a certain level  i haven't started reading the new saga yet, i want to wait until there's a few volumes out so i can read much in one go youknow so im not left with one million cliffhangers :3


----------



## Id (Jan 22, 2007)

revival no justsu


----------



## Tokito (Jan 23, 2007)

PP show us your superb colouration skillzzz11
pretty pretty pls with sugar on top


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2007)

lol, i haven't colored anything for quite awhile, im not sure i want to either, im not on so much anymore


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Jan 23, 2007)

SDK is one of my favorite manga. The characters are all cool and the storyline is actually enganging. Plus, having a bad-ass main character makes this manga rocks. I don't like the anime that much because it really did a horrible job on translating the manga especially Kyo's characterization.


----------



## Id (Jan 23, 2007)

HerRoyalMajesty said:


> SDK is one of my favorite manga. The characters are all cool and the storyline is actually enganging. Plus, having a bad-ass main character makes this manga rocks. I don't like the anime that much because it really did a horrible job on translating the manga especially Kyo's characterization.




Awsome. Welcome to the club.

PP- I am disappointed


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2007)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDD: don't be hatin' DDDDDD:


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2007)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDD: don't be hatin' DDDDDD:


----------



## Id (Jan 24, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> DDDDDDDDDDDDDD: don't be hatin' DDDDDD:



Thier is no hatin, just raw emotinal resenment.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2007)

dun b resentin DDDDD:


----------



## Id (Jan 24, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> dun b resentin DDDDD:



Undisputed, unattached, emotional rage.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2007)

dun b anything with the  icon D:


----------



## Id (Jan 24, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> dun b anything with the  icon D:


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2007)

that's so cheating DDDDD:


----------



## Id (Jan 24, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> that's so cheating DDDDD:


----------



## Tokito (Jan 25, 2007)

Shushu
I had some thought's on how to make our beloved Mibu's even more cheaper int the BD 
(Not sure if they are alrdy in the Aka-chan bio=)

First one:
Aka-chan can read ppl's mind. Cause well Muramasa can do it so it's a Mibu technique so Aka can do it 2  Also see chapter 303 page 4 ^.^ Not that it would had been difficult to guess what Yuya was gone say

Second one:
Fubuki is a Necromancer demonstrated on a death cat which was killed by an arrow and his and Hishigis swords. So he is not able to bring back Mibus which died from the disease. How comes that? Well every Mibu died thx to the disease left no trace behind. Soooo that leads us to As long as there are some parts of the body left Fubuki can bring them back to life ! ^^"kof kof
Well and its a Mibu technique so Aka get it to.


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2007)

if i get off my lazy ass i promise i will finish the dickcheese coloring


----------



## Twirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Some advise plz… if I watched the anime… is there a point to read the manga? Is the ending different (more informative at least) in the manga?


----------



## Id (Jan 25, 2007)

Twirl said:


> Some advise plz? if I watched the anime? is there a point to read the manga? Is the ending different (more informative at least) in the manga?



lol

Yes the ending is completely different. In fact, other then ep 1, you start to see a shit load of changes.
(which is a shame, because ep 1 was some what following the manga truthfully).


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Jan 25, 2007)

Twirl said:


> Some advise plz? if I watched the anime? is there a point to read the manga? Is the ending different (more informative at least) in the manga?



Read the manga rather than watch the anime. The anime is really crap.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 25, 2007)

What he said^

Edit: Btw, the new SDK forums are up.


----------



## Freija (Jan 26, 2007)

cool SDK forums


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes, but it seems no one is joining it. x.x


----------



## Id (Jan 31, 2007)

Alright, if your an SDK fan you should join.

Plus I hate the idea of a person being alone in a forum.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 31, 2007)

We have 3 members right now. I'll need mods for the forum. PM me if you wanna be mod.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2007)

HerRoyalMajesty said:


> Read the manga rather than watch the anime. The anime is really crap.



I # that. I've just read a few volumes of the manga today, and the anime is total crap in comparison.


----------



## Id (Jan 31, 2007)

Well in effort in locating the legendary scan, that states Yuyan and Hotaru are fighting in the speed of light.

(I thought I located, but I was wrong).

SDK fans can help me, by finding this passage 
"*光速刀*"-"kousokutou"--literally "speed of light sword".

*光速* -  the speed [velocity] of light
Reference 
 Link removed


If you want to help, yet you do not have the manga. I can upload it for you.

Thanks in advance - Jackie (aka Id)


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 12, 2007)

It's also possible the worlds will be in the other forms of japanese.

Her's a link to something you should look for:

here


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Feb 12, 2007)

The whole series was scanslated in a Chinese site so Yuan vs. Hotaru would be there but I don't understand any Chinese.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 12, 2007)

Can you post the site? I know some chinese and I should be able ot spot the lightspeed feat.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 12, 2007)

I just joined the SDK forums. Can I be a mod?


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Feb 12, 2007)

For what's it worth here's the link Link removed. The scans seems to be slow in uploading though.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 14, 2007)

unfortunately they haven't translated the Yuan vs Hotaru fight yet. x.x If you find another website, let me know plz.

Come on, we only have 5 ppl in the sdk forums. we need more


----------



## xiaojiang (Feb 24, 2007)

there's a SDK forum?! i can't believe i miss this! i love SDK!


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Feb 24, 2007)

anyone know a site that has the SDK translated.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 26, 2007)

Filler Hell



*preaches* join the SDK Forums *end preach*


----------



## kentotomato (Feb 26, 2007)

Ack... Thanks for the response, but it is not there... The chapters are too high (as in they are like volume 33-34ish, I think). Thanks for your help though!!! Much appreciated.


----------



## Ishin Shishi (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't flame me, but I've seen the anime and it SUCKED so much. I really disliked it. The story telling was so incoherent, and it tries to pretend like it's very cerebral when in reality it's just stupid. The ending pissed me off because of its pretentiousness. 

I've heard that the anime is an utter hack-job of the manga. Seeing that I disliked the anime so intensely, is there any sense in me reading the manga? I was considering it...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 4, 2007)

Ishin Shishi said:


> Don't flame me, but I've seen the anime and it SUCKED so much. I really disliked it. The story telling was so incoherent, and it tries to pretend like it's very cerebral when in reality it's just stupid. The ending pissed me off because of its pretentiousness.
> 
> I've heard that the anime is an utter hack-job of the manga. Seeing that I disliked the anime so intensely, is there any sense in me reading the manga? I was considering it...



I felt the Anime was weird too, but I read through the manga in an instant. I really liked it. Most people will tell you the manga is significantly better than the anime.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 4, 2007)

> I've heard that the anime is an utter hack-job of the manga. Seeing that I disliked the anime so intensely, is there any sense in me reading the manga? I was considering it...



The manga is better than the anime in every possible way


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's a preview for you:


----------



## Kietana (Mar 4, 2007)

Does any one know where I can go to read the manga "Samurai Deeper Kyo volume 14/15 ch. 111- whenever it ends" online?


----------



## Tuan (Apr 9, 2007)

*chapter 111 if u still want it.LINK*

i need chapter 117 and so on. anybody got it?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd read Kyo if I could ever find it archived.  I hate browsing webpages to read manga.  ANd Lurk doesn't love kyo for some reason.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 11, 2007)

Aside from their infamous mistakes, the translation is pretty accurate. Thy also leave the manga "undubbed."


----------



## Danchou (Apr 14, 2007)

I just noticed that. I started opening the pages in the wrong order.

So I got slightly spoiled. :x


----------



## Freija (Apr 14, 2007)

meh, something i started long ago and never finished


----------



## dngo420 (Apr 17, 2007)

Absolutely loved this series, too bad it had to end.  But to me imho, it felt like it did not answer many fans questions and what not.  Sure it did showed what everyone else was doing at the end but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



it never really showed if Kyo and Yuya ended up together or not...I guess it was implied, but I still feel like the author should have at least release a databook or something ^-^.  Oh well its just how I felt at the end of it all. 




Plus they should totally redo the anime, This series would've been a bigger hit if the anime was done correctly and follow the manga plot.  Easily 50+ episode if they did.


----------



## xiaojiang (Apr 17, 2007)

dngo420 said:


> Absolutely loved this series, too bad it had to end.  But to me imho, it felt like it did not answer many fans questions and what not.  Sure it did showed what everyone else was doing at the end but...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



actually, there we do know what happen to Kyo and Yuya and they did up together in the end. there's a little mini chapter that was release that show Kyo and Yuya living together and the others came to visit them. it was quite funny. and trust me, they were differently together.

p.s.
whoever gave me a neg rep. in this forum, first of all, i don't even know what necro means and second of all, what for? all i did was say, I love SDK, which by the way i do! it's not the best way to welcome people who wants to join!


----------



## Freija (Apr 17, 2007)

as above said, they did a mini chapter


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2007)

it does belong to the normal manga, it was a special added in the last volume so it didn't release in the magazine.


try Shippuden


----------



## Akutai (Apr 23, 2007)

good! then it *is* a happy end *happy*


----------



## xiaojiang (Apr 23, 2007)

Akutai said:


> good! then it *is* a happy end *happy*



yeap! as a BIG fan of KyoxYuya, i was disappointed when i read the ending of the manga cause i was expecting something from the manga that will clearly tell me that they end up together. but i jump with joy when i read the mini chapter! it was everything i was hoping for and more!


----------



## Freija (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn you Akutai XDDD now i have to read the last few volumes again D: im such an SDK tard


----------



## Akutai (Apr 23, 2007)

Freija said:


> Damn you Akutai XDDD now i have to read the last few volumes again D: im such an SDK tard



XD Why? Because the end is so full of happiness? XDD


----------



## Freija (Apr 23, 2007)

yeh, it's really happy


----------



## Akutai (Apr 23, 2007)

and yukimura, benitora, sasuke, hotaru and shinrei, are they alive at the end?


----------



## Freija (Apr 23, 2007)

yupyup they all are


----------



## Akutai (Apr 23, 2007)

Freija said:


> yupyup they all are



thats great ^^
the best end i can think of


----------



## cupnoodles (Apr 23, 2007)

happy isn't a suitable ending for kyo -___-
i wanted him to go on another rampage killing ppl at the end xD


----------



## The Uchiha Wrath (Apr 30, 2007)

Man, the people over at bloodthirsty need translators badly, or no SDK manga :/


----------



## xiaojiang (Apr 30, 2007)

that would really suck. i would love to help but i don't speak a word of japanese except, "hello and goodbye"


----------



## Seon (Jul 16, 2007)

omg omg omg no more sdk powaaaa??? its over.... damn

anyways Im thinking Yukimura should be up there in the tier list because not only is he able to do the Sekireigan but the white heroine flower technique he used against chinmei


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 16, 2007)

I watched the anime and it didn't make sense to me. From reading about the manga it seems that Kyo is the main character. Kyo this Kyo that. Anything on Kyoshiro? Anyways I'm confused but my favorite character is Kyoshiro and not Kyo.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 16, 2007)

8ghosts said:


> I watched the anime and it didn't make sense to me. From reading about the manga it seems that Kyo is the main character. Kyo this Kyo that. Anything on Kyoshiro? Anyways I'm confused but my favorite character is Kyoshiro and not Kyo.



Read the Manga. The anime is a very badly done version of SDK, which covers roughly volume 1-16. The manga has a total of 38 volumes.


----------



## Freija (Jul 21, 2007)

ewwwwwwwww Anime=/=manga 

The manga is completely diffrent everywhere!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2007)

Lol the anime was so confusing and weird it doesn't even deserve the name.


----------



## Freija (Jul 21, 2007)

yeh, and the ending was just extra fucked.. i mean Kyoshirou survived, BULLSHIT


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 23, 2007)

gabha said:


> That is the most asked question on this thread apparently, what I found out is that barring IRC, you won't find all of the scans anywhere .



Wanna bet?


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 1, 2007)

Is the mana any different from the Anime?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 1, 2007)

yes it is I think it's better


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

hmmm, i just noticed i was one of the first ones to post in this thread XDDD


i also think im gonna ask to get to take over this thread so i can put up a real synopsis and some scans of SDK...


----------



## Danchou (Oct 26, 2007)

So I just read up until Volume 20 (the raws) and can someone please explain to me
*Spoiler*: __ 



how the heck Benitora, of all people, could defeat Taihaku who is the leader of the Goyosei? The same guys who trashed Benitora, Yukimura and Demon Eyes Kyo just a few chapters ago. Hell, he had trouble handling a mibu soldier underling. It makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## lavi69 (Oct 26, 2007)

does anyone know where i can find voulume 17 and up in english please?


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 26, 2007)

^I guess  here


----------



## Sagara (Oct 28, 2007)

Yuuya


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2007)

Kurapica said:


> So I just read up until Volume 20 (the raws) and can someone please explain to me
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



One of lifes many mysteries T_T


----------



## lavi69 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hikaru said:


> ^I guess  here


i could only find the raw with that, is there anywhere else


----------



## Seon (Oct 29, 2007)

Well basically they needed someone for Benitora to beat so they gave him Taihaku, also note that Taihaku although he might be the leader of the goyosei, it's not due to power. It's due to him having good leadership as well as some good moves. The power scale of the goyosei goes as follows :
1. Chinmei
2. Shinrei
3. Keikoku
4. Saisha/ Saisei
5. Taihaku


----------



## gvcc (Oct 29, 2007)

ive read some mangas..


----------



## Id (Nov 2, 2007)

Id Dome
here

In my Dome SDK can move at light Speed. Muahahah


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 19, 2007)

Kurapica said:


> So I just read up until Volume 20 (the raws) and can someone please explain to me
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Mostly because Taihaku does not have any special attacks. All he has is skill and speed.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

story wise is it quite different from the manga, i watched the anime a few years ago, and thought it was a pretty awesome show, even though the ambigious ending left me a little bit miffed


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 23, 2007)

chapter 133 scan by Genesis is out. it's getting very exciting.
come on people be active.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, seeing as it is the last chapter they have a translation for and because I don't want to wait that long, I guess I'll just buy the next few volumes.


----------



## xiaojiang (Nov 26, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> yeh, and the ending was just extra fucked.. i mean Kyoshirou survived, BULLSHIT



but i always thought Kyo was the one who survived, even in the anime. i remember my friends and i having a huge debate over the anime ending like over five years ago.

and i agreed, if Kyoshirou did survived, BULLSHIT!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 26, 2007)

in the anime you cant tell, he has short hair, that looks black, but it sounds like kyo, but its left open, i actually like kyoshirou better than kyo


----------



## xiaojiang (Nov 26, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> in the anime you cant tell, he has short hair, that looks black, but it sounds like kyo, but its left open, i actually like kyoshirou better than kyo



no one really hate Kyoshirou. it just that when compare to Kyo, he's just not up to par, in the manga, anime and in most readers minds.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 26, 2007)

He had his glory in the manga though but then later Kyo upgraded.


----------



## xiaojiang (Nov 26, 2007)

Power16 said:


> He had his glory in the manga though but then later Kyo upgraded.



that is true. no one can deny that since he did beat Kyo at the beginning because he mastered that technique (can't remember the name) from Muramasa first. Kyoshiro had major hype and then later we all learn what he truly was compare to Kyo (anyone who have already finished the manga will know what i'm talking about). So i guess it more like Kyo got upgraded (awaken) while Kyoshiro got degraded...badly.


----------



## Devour (Nov 26, 2007)

ive read some of the manga and watch the whole anime series 
manga is real good anime is good but couldve been SO much better


----------



## Freija (Nov 27, 2007)

xiaojiang said:


> that is true. no one can deny that since he did beat Kyo at the beginning because he mastered that technique (can't remember the name) from Muramasa first. Kyoshiro had major hype and then later we all learn what he truly was compare to Kyo (anyone who have already finished the manga will know what i'm talking about). So i guess it more like Kyo got upgraded (awaken) while Kyoshiro got degraded...badly.



Actually Kyoshirou defeated Kyo without using Mumyo Jinpuu Ryuu at all, cept of course he's basing his sword style on its movements, but still he was way stronger than Kyo back then, and he never got degraded, the strongest living person next to Kyo in the end of the manga is Shihoudou(while we didn't get to see much of her, she actually stabbed Kyouichirou without him noticing her moving)/Kyoshirou, no doubt but it's still far away


----------



## xiaojiang (Nov 27, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> Actually Kyoshirou defeated Kyo without using Mumyo Jinpuu Ryuu at all, cept of course he's basing his sword style on its movements, but still he was way stronger than Kyo back then, and he never got degraded, the strongest living person next to Kyo in the end of the manga is Shihoudou(while we didn't get to see much of her, she actually stabbed Kyouichirou without him noticing her moving)/Kyoshirou, no doubt but it's still far away



in my opinion, i think Kyo lost that time because Kyoshiro was fighting to protect, while Kyo didn't have a reason. but back to the discussion, we were comparing Kyo and Kyoshirou. Not Kyoshirou and the others, that would be another matter because of course, Kyoshiro is stronger then the others. But compare to Kyo, Kyoshirou did get degraded. Don?t forget that throughout the series, he was hyped as Mibu Kyoshiro, the guy who beat the thousand men slayer, Kyo. He may appear sweet and innocent but throughout the manga, there was always that constant mention about how he was a Mibu, was a Mibu soldier and was stronger then Kyo. Kyo got insulted many times from these ?Mibu? leaders and soldiers for being an outcast and what they consider, not a true Mibu.

But then we all found out that Kyo is actually a true Mibu, while all these other Mibus were merely a mutation (experimental robots, whatever you want to called them) that the true Mibu created to fight their battles for them. Kyo is the last of a true Mibu. Not only that, he is the last king. At the end of the manga, the very first Mibu king marked Kyo, leaving him as the survival and king of the Mibu race. If finding out that not only is Kyoshirou not a true Mibu but merely an experiment that went wrong isn?t degraded enough then I don?t know what is. Kyo is pretty much immortal while Kyoshirou is dying from a disease that if can continue will most likely kill him (likely chances are, he will be cured). So compare to Kyo, he got degraded and Kyo got upgraded.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 27, 2007)

i dont know about the manga, but in the anime they kind of indicated that kyoushirou, im not talking about the idiot but the version at the end, was signficantly stronger than kyo


----------



## xiaojiang (Nov 28, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i dont know about the manga, but in the anime they kind of indicated that kyoushirou, im not talking about the idiot but the version at the end, was signficantly stronger than kyo



By the end of the manga, Kyo was practically god and Kyoshiro was strong but will never be able to defeat Kyo again. the beginning of the anime, Kyoshiro is shown to be stronger then Kyo. However, by the end of the anime (since it totally took a different route from the manga), Kyo was on par with Kyoshiro once he learn that final move from Muramasa. That's why they had that final showdown at the end, to prove once and for all who is the best, which to this day i believe Kyo won (that's just my opinion).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 28, 2007)

xiaojiang said:


> By the end of the manga, Kyo was practically god and Kyoshiro was strong but will never be able to defeat Kyo again. the beginning of the anime, Kyoshiro is shown to be stronger then Kyo. However, by the end of the anime (since it totally took a different route from the manga), Kyo was on par with Kyoshiro once he learn that final move from Muramasa. That's why they had that final showdown at the end, to prove once and for all who is the best, which to this day i believe Kyo won (that's just my opinion).



oooh, show kyo is even more of a badass in the manga than the show, i def need to get around to read the manga


----------



## lavi69 (Dec 20, 2007)

can any of u guys recomend a manga similar to this? i know am supposed to go to the recomendations thread but i find tht to be useless


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2007)

there is probably no one that can defeat kyo full power, when he defeated Kyouichirou he did it without the true red eyes.


also degration =/= losing power.


----------



## Kage (Dec 21, 2007)

i read the first 14 volumes, forgot about it, re-read them, then forgot again 

upon re-reading it i didn't realize how much of the same thing was happening over and over again...well IMO at least. and i missed kyoshiro  and yuya(?) was working my last nerve.


----------



## Id (Dec 24, 2007)

lavi69 said:


> can any of u guys recomend a manga similar to this? i know am supposed to go to the recomendations thread but i find tht to be useless



Classic manga - Try Saint Seiya, you could enjoy Episode G or Lost Canvas (Saint Seiya newer releases).

Yu Yu Hakusho and Bleach are the only other two that come to mind.


----------



## Seon (Jan 22, 2008)

hey do you guys think i should make a yuki appreciation thread? or yuki's techs thread or somethin


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

i just ordered vol 20-26, i've been slacking off in ordering it ever since i finsihed reading the manga raw


----------



## Danchou (Jan 22, 2008)

How much did you pay for it. I can get them for like 7 euro a volume, but as I've also been reading (or rather watching) the raws I've been waiting to place an order.


----------



## Jayka (Jan 22, 2008)

There's a book fair every once in a while in the Netherlands and Belgium, where they sell (Tokyopop) manga for only 2 euro's (about 2.90 USD) each, 5 for the price of 4.

That's where I got most volumes of SDK. And I love the series!  
I haven't read scans, so I don't know what's going to happen. Though I know parts of it.

A thing I don't really like, is the great amount of characters and the groups they belong to. It's confusing me sometimes. I really need to reread the series, but I will probably do that once I get volume 22 and up. ^_^


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> How much did you pay for it. I can get them for like 7 euro a volume, but as I've also been reading (or rather watching) the raws I've been waiting to place an order.



601 SEK which is like 70? or maybe alittle less rough estimate really... really rough


----------



## Danchou (Jan 23, 2008)

Jyukai Koudan said:


> There's a book fair every once in a while in the Netherlands and Belgium, where they sell (Tokyopop) manga for only 2 euro's (about 2.90 USD) each, 5 for the price of 4.
> 
> That's where I got most volumes of SDK. And I love the series!
> I haven't read scans, so I don't know what's going to happen. Though I know parts of it.
> ...


I've heard about that fair. I've been waiting to go, but I don't know when they're open. That's far cheaper than what they go for in online shops.



Freija the villain said:


> 601 SEK which is like 70? or maybe alittle less rough estimate really... really rough


Wow, that's pretty expensive. Are you planning to collect the entire series? I wish I had money to spend like that. :amazed


----------



## Jayka (Jan 23, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> I've heard about that fair. I've been waiting to go, but I don't know when they're open. That's far cheaper than what they go for in online shops.



's the link with dates and locations. Most of the stuff they have there is Tokyopop. Last time I was there (November/Eindhoven) they had SDK 1-21, so may be next time they will have 21+ ^_^


----------



## Danchou (Jan 23, 2008)

That's awesome. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 24, 2008)

I really love the manga.


----------



## Seon (Feb 3, 2008)

should i make the Yukimura appreciation thread? lol


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Feb 6, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i dont know about the manga, but in the anime they kind of indicated that kyoushirou, im not talking about the idiot but the version at the end, was signficantly stronger than kyo



Kyoushiro is just a copy made by the former Crimson King and as someone said Kyo is the last of the true Mibu. This is one of the reason why I despise SDK anime so much. The reduce a badass like Kyo into such a wimp and made the whole story as if Kyo is Kyoushiro's split personality.


----------



## Id (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Well he isn’t to far, though the anime is completely distinct from the manga. Kyoshiro was one of the 3 only characters who have ever truthfully beat Kyo in his true body. And rightfully so, he is a Crimson Cross Knight. However everyone knows that at the vary end, none is stronger then Kyo, other then the True Crimson King.


----------



## -18 (Feb 7, 2008)

Whoa, this thread gone too far already


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 23, 2008)

just seen the anime of this pretty good any1 got any fan pics of akira hes so cool


----------



## Tokito (Feb 24, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> just seen the anime of this pretty good any1 got any fan pics of akira hes so cool



The anime-version is a piece of trash compared to the manga. Therefore read the manga


----------



## lavi69 (Feb 24, 2008)

does anyone have any idea where i can find chapters 135+?? i cant find them and its sooo anoying not being able to finish the manga


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2008)

whre can i read the chapters then guys??


----------



## Ico (Feb 24, 2008)

I love Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------



## Freija (Feb 25, 2008)

hmmm i might have to take alittle more control over this thread before you rape my postcount


----------



## Seon (Feb 25, 2008)

Well If you guys are really into it, join the SDK forums that are up! Look for Crimson King on this forum and just ask

and we do have more chapter than 135, infact the whole manga is finished online (sadly most of them are in fact raws) but some are translated


----------



## Freija (Feb 25, 2008)

I've followed the serie from chap 1, infact me and Id where the ones who spread the raws on Narutoforums -_-;;


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 25, 2008)

im really like akira i;ll find this crisome king


----------



## Freija (Feb 25, 2008)

The forum, no offense, is crap imo, it was super empty when it started and i'll bet that it's still empty  it's hard to start a forum, especially about a serie that's not so known outside of Japan, well it got some fame, but not on the level of OP etc


----------



## Freija (Feb 25, 2008)

I think it's mostly due to the anime, the reason for manga scans was lack of fandom afterall :/


----------



## Jackal (Feb 25, 2008)

honestly, i am not a really big fan of the show for some reason.


----------



## Freija (Feb 26, 2008)

Mainly because the anime sucks and has  tentacle monsters i'd think


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, I think Omanga would have continued if TP didn't licence it.


----------



## Id (Feb 26, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Mainly because the anime sucks and has  tentacle monsters i'd think


The entire plot was changed, too. That killed it more then anything.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 26, 2008)

They should really scrap the current anime and make a new, _accurate_ one.

Also, to whoever wanted the entire manga, help yourself:

2008 Best Moe Tournament


----------



## lavi69 (Feb 26, 2008)

P. Chung said:


> They should really scrap the current anime and make a new, _accurate_ one.
> 
> Also, to whoever wanted the entire manga, help yourself:
> 
> 2008 Best Moe Tournament



isnt that raw? is there any english versions?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 26, 2008)

^ Files Manga /Kyo samurai deeper COMPLETE / /Volume 001-005 / /Vol 001 *ENGLISH* /

you can't read it?

btw thanks for link, P. Chung..


----------



## lavi69 (Feb 26, 2008)

what i'm looking for seem to be all raw


----------



## sepe-taichou (Feb 26, 2008)

lavi69 said:


> what i'm looking for seem to be all raw



If you click of the folders you will come to the subfolders with 'Volume # ENGLISH".


----------



## lavi69 (Feb 26, 2008)

sepe-taichou said:


> If you click of the folders you will come to the subfolders with 'Volume # ENGLISH".



i'm looking for vol 18, which i can only find as a raw. unless i cant see something


----------



## Freija (Mar 9, 2008)

or order online


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> or order online



Most likely it will get stolen/lost.


----------



## Power16 (Mar 19, 2008)

So whats going on with Vol 18+ now any advancement!


----------



## lavi69 (Mar 19, 2008)

somebody is making the them, they just started tho, so it'll take  a long time


----------



## Freija (Mar 20, 2008)

Atleast you know the diffrence between good and bad shit 


Any SDK fan is an awesome person in my book


one of my last posts on this forum  leaving tonight ^.^


----------



## lavi69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Atleast you know the diffrence between good and bad shit
> 
> 
> Any SDK fan is an awesome person in my book
> ...



do you wanna rep me then?


----------



## Freija (Mar 20, 2008)

i could


----------



## Tokito (Mar 20, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Atleast you know the diffrence between good and bad shit
> 
> 
> Any SDK fan is an awesome person in my book
> ...





pai pai


----------



## Major (Mar 20, 2008)

I do love this manga. One of the best ones I've read in a while.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry for bumping this out of nowhere, but I wanted to ask something. I saw the last episode, and I can't figure out who won the battle in the end, Kyo or Kyoshiro?

Thanks.


----------



## Tokito (Apr 24, 2008)

Artanis said:


> Sorry for bumping this out of nowhere, but I wanted to ask something. I saw the last episode, and I can't figure out who won the battle in the end, Kyo or Kyoshiro?
> 
> Thanks.



No one know and it doesn't matter cause the anime is an epic piece of shit which fails in every aspect.

Now read the Manga


----------



## Freija (Aug 15, 2008)

I own all of the manga chapters and have finished it... well since it finished, jst wondering who's scanning it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2008)

Whats better between Samurai Deeper Kyo and King of Hell Majeh


----------



## lavi69 (Aug 16, 2008)

definately samurai deeper kyo!!


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2008)

Samurai Deeper Kyo hands down.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2008)

So the last time I left off was with Kyo having gone into the mibu clans land and he was facing off against Hotaru (lack of scans was the reason for stopping so I'm hoping there are some now xD), don't suppose someone wants to tell me when that was ><


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2008)

So he was fighting Hotaru at the first gate? or was it the first time he met hotaru ?


first time = vol 11-12ish, Hotaru vs Kyo second time = vol 16


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 16, 2008)

hmm i would be interested into this manga only because Freija is reading it and because i like his manga taste... its this manga worth reading or its just another copy of samurai wise manga?


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2008)

Dude, don't ever insult this shit


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2008)

would have been second time I think, shall check it out and see how it goes :3


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2008)

^.^, you do that it's quite awesome infact.. i shall re-read that fight for the 200000 time now.


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah yeah, keep talking *reads* and no i refuse to scan before anyone asks.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 16, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Yeah yeah, keep talking *reads* and no i refuse to scan before anyone asks.


so the series are licenced......crap


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 16, 2008)

I can't wait for volume 32 to come out in the US since it contains my favorite fight in the series between my two favorite characters in it...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Akira vs. Tokito.


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2008)

Damn, that's a good volume as hell, i think i gotta reread it too  *has the raws*


----------



## Seon (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, actually 31 isn't even out yet. it's out in a couple of days in Massachusetts (barnes and noble) 

it's every 2 months I believe. So hopefully, it should be out by november 08


----------



## Freija (Aug 28, 2008)

I remember when i counted the releases and figured out I'd be 21 when 38 came out... back then it seemed so long


----------



## KohZa (Sep 11, 2008)

i love this series.who's your favourite character?for me it would be.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hotaru,Kyo and Yuan


----------



## Seon (Sep 17, 2008)

yo Zex, why did you spoiler it man, lol all those chars came out in english a while ago

same here though

it goes

Yukimura
Hotaru
Shihoudou
Kyoshiro
and Yuan


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Aka no Ou <333

Kyo

Shihoudou

Hotaru

Akira

Saisei

Tokito

no particular order.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

shit

I remember this manga D:


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

You should finish reading it T_T I'm rereading it as we speak.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

I never started it


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Go read ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 17, 2008)

fucking hell D:

dont have the time


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

=/ Get time to read it fast, worth every second.


New owner of thread present


----------



## Seon (Sep 18, 2008)

Idk, Sekireigan for the win ppl. lol

Fastest move evah. 

To tell you the truth, the one that's bothered me, is how most of the characters, we don't know how they stack up, besides kyo.

Like we cant make a definet tier list. Since it's so hard to decide. Like the whole, Akira,Hotaru,Shinrei,Yukimura. we don't know where they are in comparison to each other. or chinmei for that matter...


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Me and Id actually worked a list out a few months ago, started in this thread, but we finalized it in pm's I believe.


----------



## Seon (Sep 18, 2008)

@Freija: Would you please PM me it then? if not just plain out tell me XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't have it any more


----------



## Seon (Sep 18, 2008)

ok well answer me this then lol

where does Yuki stack up? <3

I know he's been equal to kyo and was capable of taking out three suzakus at once. He also killed chinmei when wounded by the former... how does he stack up


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Yukimura has never been equal to Kyo, in each fight Kyo would end without going even half out, he was just playing around... Yukimura was amongst the lowest we ranked.


----------



## Seon (Sep 21, 2008)

bon stated in vol. 27 they are equals


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, from a low conjured suzaku, that went straight for suicide, totally like kyo eh ?


Then the fact that he was in Kyoshirous body, not obtained true red eyes, nor the mark of the true king.

ummm, and some other very big power ups that came later on.


A good advice, don't try to lecture me on SDK, you're bound to lose -_-;


And if what everyone around them said was true, Kyo's real power was displayed around 50 times as everyone said "This is the real killer of a 1000 men, The real Demon eyes Kyo"


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 21, 2008)

^ lol wut?

nyways... just found out that akari-chan pek...


*Spoiler*: __ 



is a f'in GUY an f'in crossdresser WTFFFFFFFFFFFF 
it sickens me to have liked the sissy now


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

You don't need to spoiler it 

That's like 4 year old news to me or so.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 21, 2008)

u might not need to have it spoilered but what about all those that havent read past chap 150 

im sure theres quite a few of those ppl around lol especially since i was one of them only just 2 days bk.


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

People need to buy the volumes already.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 21, 2008)

^ im glad i started to get them now  i've already bin spoiled here n there but that akari bit was just LOL


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2008)

Hahahaha,  You haven't seen the best yet... All I'm saying is vol 37 or 38 "Dickcheese.


----------



## Seon (Sep 22, 2008)

@Freija

1. Them being low conjured or not is opinionated, even if it was, Yukimura was able to defeat three of them in one as opposed to being able to kill one of them in the previous fight, so regardless he has shown improved. This improvement has shown from originally being stronger than a kyo who defeat Hotaru and Shinrei...

2. Like I said, if Kyo was the strongest around vol 27, then Yukimura was right there with him, manga laws = cannon, which also follows suite when Bon said "they were equals".
this also proves factual when both Hotaru and Bon said about yukimura "he's fast!".
and "I can't believe that fight! just how strong did Yukimura get!?" this was in the English official manga too...

3. I know other people got powerups, but he was latter able to do Sekireigan 2 times in succession "sekireigan nishiki"... to knock off the formers glasses (a feat in it's own)
 Having the former use some sort of effort.

4. Even after the wreckage the former gave him.... he still was able to kill chinmei...
and block his strongest move.

5. Used Shirasagi no hana which none of us knows what it does


and for the record, I wasn't trying to attack you or anything ^^... just i know my info on SDK as well dude..


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Seon said:


> @Freija
> 
> 1. Them being low conjured or not is opinionated, even if it was,


compare that suzaku to one he's used before, it was small and went for a suicidal blow





> Yukimura was able to defeat three of them in one as opposed to being able to kill one of them in the previous fight,


Afterwards he could not move





> . so regardless he has shown improved.


Yes





> This improvement has shown from originally being stronger than a kyo who defeat Hotaru and Shinrei...


NO, The Kyo who defeated Hotaru and Shinrei was one with the red cross on his back, Yukimura has no shot against that, nearly none of the character do.





> 2. Like I said, if Kyo was the strongest around vol 27,


Kyo did not even grasp his potential until vol 36, and reached his maximum in 38





> then Yukimura was right there with him, manga laws = cannon, which also follows suite when Bon said "they were equals".


They weren't, like I said, they were equals in the bout itself, none of them really went full out, because if they did, Kyo would go batshit insane... yet again.





> this also proves factual when both Hotaru and Bon said about yukimura "he's fast!".
> and "I can't believe that fight! just how strong did Yukimura get!?" this was in the English official manga too...


First of all, Yukimuras prime weapon is speed, thus Sekireigan, OBVIOUSLY HE IS FAST. Secondly, you read it to hyperboles very much, most of those are like everyones "This is the real Demon Eyes Kyo" throughout the manga, and that was said 40 times at least, meaning Kyo was like he should've been in the first volume... according to your logic.


> 3. I know other people got powerups, but he was latter able to do Sekireigan 2 times in succession "sekireigan nishiki"... to knock off the formers glasses (a feat in it's own)
> Having the former use some sort of effort.


Former using some effort ? Are you just plain ignorant or are we reading another manga >_>, only reason he even touched the former there was because he did not expect him to put his life on the line. The former has been shown to defeat characters without touching them, as for Yukimura he took care of him in a flash later on, WITHOUT TRYING.

But for arguments sake, he did get off 3 of them, 1 for the low conjured suzaku's, 2 for the first attack, then third for the glasses. And while that shows so pretty damn good improvement, comparing him to Hotaru who defeated one of the four elders, please give me a break.


> 4. Even after the wreckage the former gave him.... he still was able to kill chinmei...
> and block his strongest move.


He was ? really now ?

And I thought Sasuke did the beating together with the souls of the dead and the jyuujushis power as they had no shot themselves, then when chinmei was as good as dead he was sliced apart, but know what... He didn't die as he appeared later and was sucked in by the former.

Also his strongest blow ? It was a one handed ball he created for lulz and Yukimura was rendered useless after using his most powerful move to stop it.





> 5. Used Shirasagi no hana which none of us knows what it does


It's explained, it uses the speed of sekireigan to block attacks, possibly by slicing it many times, but the latter is my assumption.





> and for the record, I wasn't trying to attack you or anything ^^... just i know my info on SDK as well dude..



apparently, you know it to some extent, but taking hyperboles for canons and making up facts like Yukimura defeating Chinmei.


----------



## Seon (Sep 22, 2008)

@Freija: lol I definetly welcome someone else with knowledge, great to see we have that on here. No Sarcasm.

 1. For the Chinmei thing, He was wounded from the former and a huge cut from Kyoshiro to begin with. (mind you, I'm not comparing Demon eyes Kyo to Yukimura, I'm just saying Yukimura couild atleast take one of the 4 elders... umm preferably just Tokito.)

2. He overused Sekireigan, which was his down fall, and Chinmei used this fact to his advantage... Sasuke couldn't move either.

3.  For most of his fights, Yukimura had to protect something, it wasn't a one vs one without things he had to look out for, know what i mean? like against chinmei, he could have dodged his attacks, but had the other jyuyushi to look out for. Same thing with the former (although it wouldn't have mattered like you've put it lol)

4. Hotaru defeated an elder sure, but Yuan wasn't going all out... A stronger arguement would be Akira defeated an elder. Even if you said that though, Akira was completely f***ed by the end of that fight.

In my opinion, I can't really help with the him being able to dodge chinmei's attacks while wounded heavily, if I don't know where Yuan and Chinmei stack up. Which is kinda why I asked you.

Yeah really, once again I wasn't comparing him to Kyo himself by the end of the manga, I've read the ending too, i know how stupid powerful he gets lol. Just, I didn't want ppl to undermind Sanada, cuz he would stack up with the rest of the 4 emps, too.
I mean hell, Shinrei vs Fubuki was not much of a fight either. So I hate when ppl say "shinrei was fubuki's opponent" therefore shinrei was powerful. Meh


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Seon said:


> @Freija: lol I definetly welcome someone else with knowledge, great to see we have that on here. No Sarcasm.


I welcome it too, but your view on Yukimura is based on hyperboles.


> 1. For the Chinmei thing, He was wounded from the former and a huge cut from Kyoshiro to begin with. (mind you, I'm not comparing Demon eyes Kyo to Yukimura, I'm just saying Yukimura couild atleast take one of the 4 elders... umm preferably just Tokito.)


Highly doubt it, very very highly, Tokito with her Muramasa sword would rape him, Akira wouldn't have won unless he froze himself down to increase his powers.


> 2. He overused Sekireigan, which was his down fall, and Chinmei used this fact to his advantage... Sasuke couldn't move either.


Chinmei didn't use anything to his advantage really, he was playing around til' the end





> 3.  For most of his fights, Yukimura had to protect something, it wasn't a one vs one without things he had to look out for, know what i mean? like against chinmei, he could have dodged his attacks, but had the other jyuyushi to look out for. Same thing with the former (although it wouldn't have mattered like you've put it lol)


vs Shindara it was one v one in the end, granted he got pissed cause he kicked his ninjas asses.

Also Yukimura isn't all that strong, look at him he got his ass kicked everywhere he went more or less. Then got another hyperbole after another to which you're basing this


> 4. Hotaru defeated an elder sure, but Yuan wasn't going all out... A stronger arguement would be Akira defeated an elder. Even if you said that though, Akira was completely f***ed by the end of that fight.


Yuan wasn't going all out? He dissed his sword that's all, he was definitely all out. Granted, if he drew his sword it would be a powerup, and the red eyes, though Yuan has the advantage of having both eyes red being an old generation unlike Hotaru making his red eyes more powerful.

I'd still say Hotaru could win.

And yes Akira was fucked, because Tokito is a freaking elder!





> In my opinion, I can't really help with the him being able to dodge chinmei's attacks while wounded heavily, if I don't know where Yuan and Chinmei stack up. Which is kinda why I asked you.


Chinmei ranks very high, and Yuan along there somewhere... Yuan is about Hishigi level, it went all right until Fubuki showed up. As for Hotaru vs Fubuki, Fubuki foresaw that Hotaru would intervent and spread foam in the air so the match was over before it started.





> Yeah really, once again I wasn't comparing him to Kyo himself by the end of the manga, I've read the ending too, i know how stupid powerful he gets lol. Just, I didn't want ppl to undermind Sanada, cuz he would stack up with the rest of the 4 emps, too.


No, Sanada would damage them, but besides Akari, he would not defeat any of them, Bon is strong enough to get Kyo to call him a warrior god and saying he is Bons sheath, Bon is definitely the strongest of the emperors.





> I mean hell, Shinrei vs Fubuki was not much of a fight either. So I hate when ppl say "shinrei was fubuki's opponent" therefore shinrei was powerful. Meh



Fubuki was way over Shinrei's level.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 22, 2008)

Freija? Knowledgable?


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

That's very contributing to a manga you know nothing about...


----------



## Seon (Sep 22, 2008)

@freija

Bon being the strongest? I beg to differ, I mean I'm sure bon was the strongest back in the day, but are you including Akari when she goes Ashura or even Hotaru now? Bon didn't even defeat Tokito. While Hotaru defeated a seemingly more powerful Taishiro (elder)

(sorry if I don't use big quotes to quote your paragraphs, it'll take a while for my shit computer ^^)

but Having bon be the strongest, just cuz Kyo said he was a warrior god??? isn't that hyperbole too? I mean, Yuya and everyone else kept saying Sanada was on Kyo's level like nine friggin times, but it never actually was true (agreed).

I just think through sheer technique of stopping time, so to speak, Sanada could take the four emps, or tie with them at the bare least


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Hyperbole and hyperbole, did you see the treatment he gave his opponent when he turned beast ?

defeating Tokito ? Did he go beast mode ? I don't think so.

It's not a hyperbole when it's said once after he easily defeats a superb enemy

On the other hand Yukimura it's been like Kyo goes "let's fight" then it ends equally without any of them even going all out and then "yeah they're equal"

Like I said, the four emperors would definitely defeat Yukimura, one on one, Yukimura would put up a fight, but in the end his downfall is his lack of usage in sekireigan... and even then Sekireigan is not his strength, but a borrowed strength from a Mibu.

If he could constantly use Sekireigan it would be a much different story.


----------



## Seon (Sep 22, 2008)

@Freija

About the bon thing:yeah man, he did go beast mode  that was the thing... Akira commented on it... he was already in his beast state in Tokito's "speed level 3" apparently. I could link you if you like. (although you know enough to agree, besides we are both re reading the manga as we speak)

Chinmei commented on how overusing the sekireigan left Yukimura too helpless to fight him. Chinmei's best move was when he used two hands, the "gravity ball crisis" if you will... Yukimura was capable of blocking an attack that was one full hand and he was bloodly hell well beyond deaths door... I wouldn't slouch on yukimura's skill. He couldn't concentrate on that fight well, because he had to protect ppl, too weak from the former, and overused sekireigan.

About it being mibu strength. Whether it's mibu strength or not, he surpassed his limit of 5 times per day... so he overcame it.


PS: added note, but PLEASE correct me, he did have the muramasa short sword too, did he learn to speak with it or not? because that could be considered an upgrade as well no?


----------



## Freija (Sep 22, 2008)

Bon was never fully beast mode, because like it was stated, he is like an animal, and vs Tokito when he was caught, he spoke to them, and everything.

As for the Chinemei, I was damn impressed I won't say no, but if Chinmei didn't play around Yukimura would be long gone, as for 5 times a day can probably be interpreted at 5 times in a consecutive attack, just like Kyo and Suzaku.

And no, he never did learn how to speak with it.

And like I said, his own power level is decided by that one weakness, the emperors can match that speed, but in the end, he'll screw himself up if they don't do it first.


----------



## Seon (Sep 23, 2008)

Idk man, I can agree on alot you have stated.... (re reading now lol)

As for the consecutive times in a single attack, I just can't agree, I mean he beat his limit by what?....3?
1. Pre-shindara fight (against mibu thugs)
2. Shindara fight (finishing him off)
3. Kyo Fight (ties with suzaku)
4. Former Crimson King fight x3 (you know)
5. Former Crimson King ending

thats about 7,8 if you include vol. 16 where he just barely demonstrates it.

So I'm saying like, The fact that Sekireigan, which is Time manipulation in itself, allows him to keep up with the former "speed wise" puts him up there, the only emperor who I see him having serious issue with is either Hotaru or Akari (when she goes Ashura though) Hotaru due to the sheer power this dude can spam. Akira's ice wouldn't hit. And his precognition he gets from S.I.O.N isn't going to help since Time stop > pre-cog

but that's my thoughts, to be honest, we can both agree it gets difficult to place any of those people (i.e Shinrei,Hotaru,Akira,Yuki) at the end


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Seon said:


> Idk man, I can agree on alot you have stated.... (re reading now lol)


Go for it





> As for the consecutive times in a single attack, I just can't agree, I mean he beat his limit by what?....3?


In a single battle... so for a few hours... that's my estimate atleast.





> 1. Pre-shindara fight (against mibu thugs)
> 2. Shindara fight (finishing him off)
> 3. Kyo Fight (ties with suzaku)
> 4. Former Crimson King fight x3 (you know)
> 5. Former Crimson King ending


Actually at 5. he didn't even have time to activate it before the king kicked his ass.





> thats about 7,8 if you include vol. 16 where he just barely demonstrates it.


Taken into account there's considerable amount of time between the events, maybe even a day or so.





> So I'm saying like, The fact that Sekireigan, which is Time manipulation in itself, allows him to keep up with the former "speed wise" puts him up there, the only emperor who I see him having serious issue with is either Hotaru or Akari (when she goes Ashura though) Hotaru due to the sheer power this dude can spam. Akira's ice wouldn't hit.


Sekireigan is not time manipulation, he's just moving so fast he leaves after-images, and he could not keep up with the kings speed, thus demonstrating the king dodging his last sekireigan without even using it himself.

And Ashura is not that strong, Hotaru had no troubles dodging that attack aimed at him.

And Akira was the first one to ever counter a Suzaku, yes it might've been kubira's imitation of one, but his explanation is that IT WAS THE POWER THAT THEY KNEW

And Suzaku is one of the fastest moves, demonstrated in the start when barely the emperors could see it, though they were unprepared at that time.

Akira could definitely beat Yukimura... no doubt, Akari however I'm doubtful of... As far as Bon goes, I see Yukimuras sword snapping against his body.





> And his precognition he gets from S.I.O.N isn't going to help since Time stop > pre-cog


Once again, not time manipulation.





> but that's my thoughts, to be honest, we can both agree it gets difficult to place any of those people (i.e Shinrei,Hotaru,Akira,Yuki) at the end



The hardest one would be Bon, we never saw him all out...

Yukimura however reached his peak vs Shindara. Which pretty much showed he had lots of troubles dealing with someone Tokito could beat without splitting her swords... maybe not even drawing them.


----------



## Seon (Sep 23, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Go for itIn a single battle... so for a few hours... that's my estimate atleast.Actually at 5. he didn't even have time to activate it before the king kicked his ass.Taken into account there's considerable amount of time between the events, maybe even a day or so.Sekireigan is not time manipulation, he's just moving so fast he leaves after-images, and he could not keep up with the kings speed, thus demonstrating the king dodging his last sekireigan without even using it himself.
> 
> And Ashura is not that strong, Hotaru had no troubles dodging that attack aimed at him.
> 
> ...





1.  [gg]​_Nightmare​_of​_Nunnally​_v01​_chp04​_[7EBED597].rar

 states "the sekireigan's ability to manipulate time itself".  Also in the english vol. 25 Anri states Yuki could stop time. Couldn't just be hyperbole. 

2.   


"although you managed to use the quickening vision (i assume he means sekireigan) your execution of it was sloppy" (so yeah i could see what you mean when he didn't DO it technically he "pulled it off")

3. For him fighting shindara, he held back ridiculously, he could have severed his head from the moment he got his back.


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Seon said:


> 1.  [gg]​_Nightmare​_of​_Nunnally​_v01​_chp04​_[7EBED597].rar
> 
> states "the sekireigan's ability to manipulate time itself".  Also in the english vol. 25 Anri states Yuki could stop time. Couldn't just be hyperbole.


If I was at home I'd post a scan right now where Shindara says "How can he move so fast that even a master ninja like myself can't follow him"

Yukimura does not manipulate time, though from the point of watching it I can see how it'd appear like that, but as a reader it's shown that it's nothing more than pure speed.



> 2.
> 
> 
> "although you managed to use the quickening vision (i assume he means sekireigan) your execution of it was sloppy" (so yeah i could see what you mean when he didn't DO it technically he "pulled it off")


And I can see you skipped the page inbetween where Yukimura is surrounded by Aka's sekireigan "clones" before he could even use it, and that very very bad quality scan you just posted... no no no, don't use that seriously, if anything "Quickening Eye" is not what it's called translated.... just no. Do not trust that translation, if you can even use that word for it. Yukimura activated the ability, but Aka's was so fast he didn't even have time to move because Aka was so much faster than him.





> 3. For him fighting shindara, he held back ridiculously, he could have severed his head from the moment he got his back.



Held back my ass, he went all out because he was pissed, that was the whole point of that fight.


----------



## Seon (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah i just edited my pics >< eww... yeah I skipped because it didn't have the former talking in it..well besides "am I here?" which is him pwning.

I know, I know, I hate those translations anyways (im with you on that) 

About the shindara fight: the only time he went seriously on shindara was at the end, when he was whooping the juyushi's ass, he then got pissed, and at that point, Shindara couldn't do shit to Sanada.  He commented on how he couldn't even see him move. 
Also Bon, commented on how when Yuki was fighting kyo, he was even faster...

[gg]​_Nightmare​_of​_Nunnally​_v01​_chp04​_[7EBED597].rar

that shows the whole chapter in script only though, Bon was surprised the entire fight as to how strong yuki suddenly got out of NOWHERE. He didn't wanna fight shindara, because he was his friend, he only gave a shit about the fight, when Shindara kicked the crap outa  kosuke and friends lol.


Oh, about the sekireigan thing being pure speed, I could agree i guess, it wouldn't change too much of a fact that it's too fast for most other chars


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Seon said:


> yeah i just edited my pics >< eww... yeah I skipped because it didn't have the former talking in it..well besides "am I here?" which is him pwning.
> 
> I know, I know, I hate those translations anyways (im with you on that)


Please don't try to counter me with crap again 


> About the shindara fight: the only time he went seriously on shindara was at the end, when he was whooping the juyushi's ass, he then got pissed, and at that point, Shindara couldn't do shit to Sanada.  He commented on how he couldn't even see him move.
> Also Bon, commented on how when Yuki was fighting kyo, he was even faster...


At that point both of them were at the same speed, Kyo's Suzaku's speed has not changed at all since the start, the only thing that has changed is the characters speed so they could keep up with it. In the end Yukimura would lose to Kyo and was never, ever ever his equal that is a fact. Look at every Kyo vs Yukimura fight and tell me if you think Kyo was ever serious, then look at chapter 308 at the Kyo vs Akira fram, Kyo has taken damage from Akira... and you're trying to tell me that Yuki > Akira... no way.

And he commented on how he couldn't follow his movements, he could see him yet not him... he saw after-images like I stated already.

Either way, this indicates once again that it is speed and not time manipulation.





> [gg]​_Nightmare​_of​_Nunnally​_v01​_chp04​_[7EBED597].rar
> 
> that shows the whole chapter in script only though, Bon was surprised the entire fight as to how strong yuki suddenly got out of NOWHERE. He didn't wanna fight shindara, because he was his friend, he only gave a shit about the fight, when Shindara kicked the crap outa  kosuke and friends lol.



Yeah, I've read the chapter  No one including me expected him to beat Shindara really.


----------



## Seon (Sep 23, 2008)

@you duh:

I just saw the 308 fram, dude that's like at the wayyyyy end, we don't know shit about anyone's power at that point, the time skip you mean correct? there's no way you expect me to believe any of that, how the hell do we know Kyo was trying in that?? sorry that wasn't even a fight, or it looked like it wasn't to me, all we see is Akira on the ground panting... ummm k. so what?

Um, I don't have scans of vol. 27 exactly, but if you do (hoping you have the actual manga, heh knowing you probably) read the ending... Yukimura was also fine and chill... neither of them went all the way, either than or they both gave it a shot.  It was a goku vs vegeta thing.  no, but seriously the part i wanted to talk about was Bon's statement exactly...

"I couldn't believe that fight! Just how strong has Yukimura gotten" - At this point, Yukimura was shown to be tie with Kyo. Idk how someone as knowledgeable are you could deny this seriously. Please read this if you can.

Oh! going back to the Kyo fighting Shinrei and Hotaru thing. When Kyo fought Shinrei... he was weakened out from fighting both Chinmei and Hotaru... Shinrei to me seems to be the weakest out of them. Hotaru was about a  fair match.

Also, Kyo has taken damage from yukimura, they were both cut in the opposite shoulder

also question since you seem to know Kyo's moves

1. How fast is Byakko?

 tell me, the major differences between that and Suzaku. Like why does Kyo use Suzaku as opposed to just using a superior technique.


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Seon said:


> 1. From what I could tell no, Kyo wasn't going all out, and going by what your saying that it was his third consecutive loss (akira meaning)... it means he's worn kyo out.... ok.? but to be bluntly honest as you like, i really could care less about this, i wouldn't call it a "fight" seriously, it's just something Akira finally got "dream come true" if you will...
> 
> 2. Thanks for the description on the techniques, just wanted to know if Suzaku was the faster move. So it's Suzaku is faster, yet Byakko is stronger? k gotcha. Speed vs Power.
> 
> ...




I really have to cut this short as I'm in class, and will mostly reply the the things I bypass now later just so you know.


Basically you're saying you think Kyo can beat Yukimura going all out, yet not ?

What I'm saying is, no matter how worn out you say Yukimura is to up his powerlevel, vs Kyo he was pretty much full power compared to Kyo who was nearly dead.

vs Chinmei, rather than distracted, Chinmei went for Sasuke, while being completely out of power after being overpowered by the combo attack and a Muramasa.

And about Akira, so you're saying Yukimura can beat Tokito ? I'm sorry I don't want to be rude as I really like the conversation we're having and I have nothing against you but.... suggesting that would be.... DUMB

That's all I'm saying, vs Tokito Yukimura would be raped so hard he wouldn't remember his own age....

And yes, Chinmei is one of the red cross knights, meaning he can rape Fubuki and Hishigi too.


----------



## Seon (Sep 23, 2008)

Same here, respect the thought.

I'm saying Yukimura could beat Akira, Hotaru, and or Shinrei, given difficulty... never said it would be easy, but if Chinmei was beaten by the likes of Yuki and Sasuke (given that they are both low tier in your eyes) and Chinmei is stronger than Fubuki. Than Yukimura could handle ATLEAST shinrei

I don't believe in using words like "7/10" or stuff... but i will in this case I thnk it would be 6/10 Yuki for Akira and Hotaru.

To tell you the truth, I didn't look into the tokito fight too much (i dont like akira but please dont use that as an excuse for biased thoughts)
As for the whole, using the dead souls of the mibu in his attack... that would be hyperbole too, he used all his power, and the juyushi's...period. nothing more. The juyushi are fodder (agreed?)


Also, no I said Kyo could take Yuki, I've been knowing. I'm saying Yukimura could be mid-emp level, if not then one of the top emps.(?)
like 

Akira
Yuki
Hotaru
Bon
Akari

-heh in class as well, umass boston


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

Is this manga really worth it?


----------



## Seon (Sep 23, 2008)

Killua said:


> Is this manga really worth it?



yeah dude it's a pretty good read... I mean if you like samurai manga, and kenshin, then you'll love this.

But also do NOT LET THE ANIME FOOL YOU! it's utter shit, and if I haven't said that, then I'm sure the stubborn one (Freija ) would agree


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

I can handle Freija  We go way back

and I watched the anime, it looked like shit


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 23, 2008)

thats 'cos the anime IS crap 

read the manga, its


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

Seon said:


> Same here, respect the thought.
> 
> I'm saying Yukimura could beat Akira, Hotaru, and or Shinrei, given difficulty... never said it would be easy, but if Chinmei was beaten by the likes of Yuki and Sasuke (given that they are both low tier in your eyes) and Chinmei is stronger than Fubuki. Than Yukimura could handle ATLEAST shinrei


Ok, get ready for a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG rant 


First of all, Yukimura could not take, Hotaru nor Akira, he'd get Shinrei though, they're on the same level. Hotaru and Akira both proved themselves to be above the likes of Yukimura when they defeated a member of the four elders by themselves as you know, Akira vs. Tokito and Hotaru vs. Yuan.


And Sasuke is definitely on a higher powerscale than Yukimura, though I wouldn't say he could/couldn't beat Akira, because of some areas about him I haven't analyzed completely yet.

As for defeating Chinmei, it took x10 his power, the help of his sword and all the children of the forest including Kotaro, now that is a random boost if anything, don't expect that to count as his power, because that's a power he could only bring forth once, against Chinmei to be precise as he was exacting their revenge on the cruel treatment the Mibu gave them.

With other words, Sasuke got about a x50 powerboost to beat Chinmei, and to add to this, CHINMEI NEVER USED TWO HANDS, that just says that he was playing from the start, in fact he could've probably dodged that attack even, but he didn't think his one hand attack would lose to Sasuke, so in the end Sasuke with a x50 powerup could only beat half his true power. And when he was empty of power, and completely crazy Yukimura jumped in and stole the show which you are basing as a feat, my kind sir, I could've killed him there. And for the fact, Chinmei didn't die there even, so all in all Yukimura only patted him little.

Oh and I forgot, he used the red eyes also.



> I don't believe in using words like "7/10" or stuff... but i will in this case I thnk it would be 6/10 Yuki for Akira and Hotaru.


Now you're really challenging me. Yukimura has never shown a power greater than anyone except for Shindara and the fake Haira.... Yukimura has pretty much stood on the sidelines the entire manga and then sometimes he swoops in in an unnecessary fight against a filler character and goes "oh snap, I got speedz lulz"

While characters like Akira and Hotaru has shown remarkable feats of endurance, power, speed and forethought into every move.

Yukimura doesn't have a flash of a shot against them due to him being owned by his own ability. He could never dream of defeating any of the emperors except Akari.


> To tell you the truth, I didn't look into the tokito fight too much (i dont like akira but please dont use that as an excuse for biased thoughts)
> As for the whole, using the dead souls of the mibu in his attack... that would be hyperbole too, he used all his power, and the juyushi's...period. nothing more. The juyushi are fodder (agreed?)


.......

Reread that chapter, He couldn't bring the gravity ball down at first and then the Muramasa sword used the power of the children in the forest to take it down.

The Jyujuushi is definitely not fodders, most of them has shown remarkable fighting power, and for example the mentioning of them beating 20k men stationed outside of Aokigahara that they beat.


> Also, no I said Kyo could take Yuki, I've been knowing. I'm saying Yukimura could be mid-emp level, if not then one of the top emps.(?)
> like
> 
> Akira
> ...



He is ranked as a low level emperor, mainly Akari.

Akira, Hotaru and Bon are fighters, Akari is not, and you should check the Akira vs Tokito fight out before you base Akiras strength anywhere, the guy is completely nuts.



Sorry for late reply, and shorter than I originally intended, my friend came by in the middle of me writing this


----------



## Seon (Sep 23, 2008)

Umm... mere men = Shit in the manga, mibu = awesome..

so what if juyushi could take 20k men... it's MEN! when it's mibu we'll talk.

AND WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA

ARE YOU SERIOUSLY SAYING SASUKE > Yukimura?????? WHOAAAA dude, now you've got me started, when the hell has Sasuke been stronger than yuki?  Before a fight would start Sasuke would get blitzed... period. 

Also, the fight with Tokito and Akira aren't in english... also there's no trans, that i could find  (I run the damn SDK forums I know... lol me and the FCK)

Umm, the Hotaru fight I thought we established, Yuan was holding back, not using his sword and not using his red eyes is a BIG THING. Imagine your little Sasuke without his red eyes or sword.... one word garbage bro, and Hotaru still gutted out lucky... which is how both fights ended im sure, with Tokito, Akira got balls lucky.

Also, I just re-read the Chinmei thing, Sasuke had the power of the juyushi with him... and shindara I guess, the other mibu ppl were his MEMORIES of why he fights. it's basically him getting more angry.


btw, Join the SDK forums man we need someone like you

Added important note: LOL, actually your not the only one whose said "yeah he could take shinrei... but it'd be difficult for the other two" lol why is shinrei easier? i don't get it? isn't he stronger than akira?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 23, 2008)

^ SDK forums? link please


----------



## Seon (Sep 23, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ SDK forums? link please






im a moderator on the forums, along with Aikidoka and the administrator is the former crimson king. 

It's a little new. But it's well informed. We all read the manga and are up to date

we go by khazan rules of Rumbles that go on in the manga. My name on the forum is Yukimura Sanada


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Seon said:


> Umm... mere men = Shit in the manga, mibu = awesome..
> 
> so what if juyushi could take 20k men... it's MEN! when it's mibu we'll talk.


The sheer amount is awesome, and they did fight against mibu's too.





> AND WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA
> 
> ARE YOU SERIOUSLY SAYING SASUKE > Yukimura?????? WHOAAAA dude, now you've got me started, when the hell has Sasuke been stronger than yuki?  Before a fight would start Sasuke would get blitzed... period.


When ? umm let's see... since the mibu arc started ? Sasuke had the red eyes, he has a Muramasa which he can talk to to some extent, he has the lightning attacks, yes he is stronger





> Also, the fight with Tokito and Akira aren't in english... also there's no trans, that i could find  (I run the damn SDK forums I know... lol me and the FCK)


Yeah I know, I had to translate it myself and then confirm with my jap teacher to understand those chapters fully. 


> Umm, the Hotaru fight I thought we established, Yuan was holding back, not using his sword and not using his red eyes is a BIG THING. Imagine your little Sasuke without his red eyes or sword.... one word garbage bro, and Hotaru still gutted out lucky... which is how both fights ended im sure, with Tokito, Akira got balls lucky.


Akira did not get lucky, he risked his life to attain that power, luck had nothing to do with it, same with Hotaru he forced as much power as he could out of himself and as a result he awakened his red eye.



> Also, I just re-read the Chinmei thing, Sasuke had the power of the juyushi with him... and shindara I guess, the other mibu ppl were his MEMORIES of why he fights. it's basically him getting more angry.





> Saizou: Wh... what do we do now!?  We can't do "Ten Souls" with only nine people...!!
> Sasuke: [This is... the sword that belonged to the original Sarutobi Sasuke...]
> Shindara: Zen...
> 
> ...


Chinmei blocked him after the power up, and then his Shibien started to shine reacting to his anger and summoned the feelings of the dead children of the forest.

If you're interested in taking action in the Barack Obama campaign, CLICK HERE!

You should re-read it again


> btw, Join the SDK forums man we need someone like you


too lazy mang 


> Added important note: LOL, actually your not the only one whose said "yeah he could take shinrei... but it'd be difficult for the other two" lol why is shinrei easier? i don't get it? isn't he stronger than akira?


Shinrei is not stronger than Akira, after the Kyo fight, unfortunately Shinrei's only strength progress was vs. the three berserkers that got killed by Yuans house.


----------



## Seon (Sep 24, 2008)

@shinrei comment:

your talking about the anthony's needles right?

@Sasuke comment:

  dude, he doesn't have the sheer speed to keep up with yukimura, also, he could only use the red eyes for a small amount of time, the only reason he could re use it in that chinmei fight was because he was "overwhelmed with power". Therefore, I highly doubt he could take Yuki in an actual match.

@Chinmei comment:

....wow not bad. I was wrong, he was defeated by more than the juyushi's spirit. Always knew chinmei was up there though, which proves my yukimura skills thing even more, right he couldn't kill him (impossible to kill) he was skill capable of getting hits off a guy you claim to be higher than Fubuki. Hell, Shinrei couldn't touch fubuki... this was before Fubuki got serious.

if your claiming Shinrei is about yuki level, I would put shinrei higher than Sasuke too, the thing is, Sasuke has the elemental advantage.

@akira comment:

Akira never got than Anthony's needles boost. Therefore the other three gaurds of tokito would still be able to hurt him the way they beat down on hotaru and shinrei pre-upgrade. which would make Akira, like what? Goyusei level? higher maybe? but no where near Tokito... which is why I said luck. I understand it wasn't lucky, because his character is pretty much based on ungodly will power.

Also it was just the way I saw things... like

Akira vs Tokito

Hotaru vs. Yuan

Shinrei vs. Fubuki

Sanada and Sasuke vs. Chinmei

like, everyone got a stronger opponent than Akira... they all seemed stronger, no? but this manga probably doesn't go that way. Just my thoughts


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Seon said:


> @shinrei comment:
> 
> your talking about the anthony's needles right?


Yes





> @Sasuke comment:
> 
> dude, he doesn't have the sheer speed to keep up with yukimura, also, he could only use the red eyes for a small amount of time, the only reason he could re use it in that chinmei fight was because he was "overwhelmed with power". Therefore, I highly doubt he could take Yuki in an actual match.


Hmm, that is one of the areas I still haven't fully analysed as I said earlier... mainly Sasukes speed.


> @Chinmei comment:
> 
> ....wow not bad. I was wrong, he was defeated by more than the juyushi's spirit. Always knew chinmei was up there though, which proves my yukimura skills thing even more, right he couldn't kill him (impossible to kill) he was skill capable of getting hits off a guy you claim to be higher than Fubuki. Hell, Shinrei couldn't touch fubuki... this was before Fubuki got serious.
> 
> if your claiming Shinrei is about yuki level, I would put shinrei higher than Sasuke too, the thing is, Sasuke has the elemental advantage.


That could be true... though vs. Shinrei the weakness of Sasuke has already been exposed...





> @akira comment:
> 
> Akira never got than Anthony's needles boost. Therefore the other three gaurds of tokito would still be able to hurt him the way they beat down on hotaru and shinrei pre-upgrade. which would make Akira, like what? Goyusei level? higher maybe? but no where near Tokito... which is why I said luck. I understand it wasn't lucky, because his character is pretty much based on ungodly will power.


None of them used their elemental attacks vs. the guards, the problem with Akira was that he had no samurai blood and they said he was unable to go any further, yet Akira broke the barrier of samurai blood once more when he froze himself down to gain more power





> Also it was just the way I saw things... like
> 
> Akira vs Tokito
> 
> ...



Akira definitely fought the weakest Elder, on the other hand Shinrei got his ass kicked, and neither Yukimura nor Sasuke could dream to touch Chinmei in their normal full strength, hell even the Jyuujushi attack was rendered useless.


----------



## Seon (Sep 24, 2008)

@the personal gaurds thing

Well, Hotaru and Akira did. In fact, they both used they're signature attacks and nothing happened...  "maoen" and "Muyo ghetten" respectively

@Sasuke thing

 All other Elemental crap sasuke has wouldn't harm either yuki nor Shinrei that much besides the Kirin which seems to be his big thing,also the speed and the red eyes limitations thing which has been said by both of us.

@Shinrei
... lol, um between you and me, wtf is the difference between ANY of his moves, besides the red acid dragons.. I know what those do. I mean they all seem the same. >.>

@chinmei comment: 

Let's say for the sake of argument, Chinmei is double what yuki's got. And chinmei is above Fubuki. I would say Yukimura would be about Hotaru level (or whomever level you think is lower Akira or Hotaru) reason being is he is so damn fast.  if the order of taishiro goes

Fubuki
Hishigi
Yuan
Tokito

tokito and Yuan being below the other two in a much bigger gap, Shinrei couldn't touch fubuki... what? period? he wasn't even using his red eyes. Chinmei is above this. What was shown in the chinmei fight between him and yuki and sasuke is still a feat worth mentioning... even if they lost


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Seon said:


> @the personal gaurds thing
> 
> Well, Hotaru and Akira did. In fact, they both used they're signature attacks and nothing happened...  "maoen" and "Muyo ghetten" respectively


So you honestly believe they couldn't beat them if they were serious about it >_> We've seen them do worse things to regenerating characters, >_> which in my opinion was more dangerous.





> @Sasuke thing
> 
> All other Elemental crap sasuke has wouldn't harm either yuki nor Shinrei that much besides the Kirin which seems to be his big thing,also the speed and the red eyes limitations thing which has been said by both of us.


True enough, so we can agree him being lower than both ? If we count out him talking to the sword which I believe was a one time thing.





> @Shinrei
> ... lol, um between you and me, wtf is the difference between ANY of his moves, besides the red acid dragons.. I know what those do. I mean they all seem the same. >.>


Nah, he has many different things, to pull.





> @chinmei comment:
> 
> Let's say for the sake of argument, Chinmei is double what yuki's got. And chinmei is above Fubuki. I would say Yukimura would be about Hotaru level (or whomever level you think is lower Akira or Hotaru) reason being is he is so damn fast.  if the order of taishiro goes


I'd say more like 5 times, but ok, for sake of argument. Also I believe them to be somewhat equal at the end.

And like I've stated many times, they could see through his speed avoiding one hit kills on themselves and Akira especially, we've see what he can do with his mirrors, even Tokito would've lost to it if it weren't for her having another sword.





> Fubuki
> Hishigi
> Yuan
> Tokito


I'd rank Hishigi and Yuan on the same level, but yeah... that's about it.


> tokito and Yuan being below the other two in a much bigger gap, Shinrei couldn't touch fubuki... what? period? he wasn't even using his red eyes. Chinmei is above this. What was shown in the chinmei fight between him and yuki and sasuke is still a feat worth mentioning... even if they lost



I won't even take Shinrei into the equation for their strength mainly because he had too little all out fights... and one against an enemy way too strong for him.


----------



## Seon (Sep 24, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> So you honestly believe they couldn't beat them if they were serious about it >_> We've seen them do worse things to regenerating characters, >_> which in my opinion was more dangerous.True enough, so we can agree him being lower than both ? If we count out him talking to the sword which I believe was a one time thing.
> Nah, he has many different things, to pull.I'd say more like 5 times, but ok, for sake of argument. Also I believe them to be somewhat equal at the end.
> 
> And like I've stated many times, they could see through his speed avoiding one hit kills on themselves and Akira especially, we've see what he can do with his mirrors, even Tokito would've lost to it if it weren't for her having another sword.I'd rank Hishigi and Yuan on the same level, but yeah... that's about it.
> ...





phew, agreed on some things here.

no but seriously, I had that question... what ARE the differences in shinrei's attacks? like, ok we''ve got 

1. Suihananahoryu (seven watersplit dragon)

2. Suihabakuryusan (Water break dragon cycle)

what the hell are the differences? all I see are dragons made of water attacking the opponent... are they speed differences? power? like what is it? You seem to know more knowledge of attacks on chars.



Also, yes, I see your point on the one shot attack thing on Akira, that kid is   beast at surviving shit that should have killed him.

on the whole, could they have killed the three personal gaurds, if they could have why didn't they? I mean, who WANTS to be pummeled???


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Seon said:


> phew, agreed on some things here.
> 
> no but seriously, I had that question... what ARE the differences in shinrei's attacks? like, ok we''ve got


ok here we go


> 1. Suihananahoryu (seven watersplit dragon)


Enters the opponents body and damages it from the inside, explained in vol 11. or was it 12 ?


> 2. Suihabakuryusan (Water break dragon cycle)


From what I can gather, it makes damage by sheer force of the water / bite of the dragon, and if broken it splits into water surrounding the enemies holding them down.

I can be wrong, but this is how I interpreted it.




> Also, yes, I see your point on the one shot attack thing on Akira, that kid is   beast at surviving shit that should have killed him.


That was just an example, the emperors could definitely fight Yukimura for a longer period while he can't hold out that long without Sekireigan, get my point now about why he's a lower tier than them ?





> on the whole, could they have killed the three personal gaurds, if they could have why didn't they? I mean, who WANTS to be pummeled???



Why would they play around all the time before going serious ? 

It's a manga, and most of them like it that way I suppose... hell, you mean to say Hotaru and Bon was going all out in vol 13 when they fought ?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 24, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Why would they play around all the time before going serious ?
> 
> It's a manga, and most of them like it that way I suppose... hell, you mean to say Hotaru and Bon was going all out in vol 13 when they fought ?


looked like they holding back to me personally, due to how they were going at each other slowly warming up and also the remarks after kyo butted in. 

@ last, something i can even comment on


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 24, 2008)

Akira > all


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2008)

If that was true.... Aka no Ou / Kyo > all


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

SDK is fucking genius


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

You better fucking do it, or buy the tomes (30 are out in english *owns them all*)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Link to it.....and dont give me amazon because last time i bought from them it was shit...


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2008)

I dunno,  should have it


or directly from here


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Il just buy them anyway XDi enjoy drinking some whiskey on the bed and reading manga XD


----------



## Seon (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah borders has them too, idk if that helps *also has all 30*


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2008)

ZexionAxel said:


> you better be.you will have favourite character in no time(Hotaru )



Hotaru


----------



## Seon (Sep 28, 2008)

@frieja: hey who is that in your sig? XD nice sig btw.

also, do you read getbackers?


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

It's Shizuku from Hunter x Hunter, and I did read it, but at that time there were only 8 volumes translated so I gave it up.


----------



## Death (Sep 28, 2008)

I just got to the part where Benitora is about to fight the gold leader guy.    About how much more of the manga is there?


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

You're at volume 19 then  that's 19 more volumes


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

get backers is awesome, im currently still reading it 

on sdk im up to the bit where nobunaga gets a punch to the face for trying to destroy kyo's body lol


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

vol 30  super awesome volume


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

my new set is


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

One of my favourite pages in the artbook


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

mine too 

not enough mahiro art around tbh


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't really like Mahiro  Shihoudou fan right here.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

shihoudou eh... i would prefer akari to mahiro if _she_ wasnt a he


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

No way, Shihoudou is the ultimate!


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

no1 beats yukimura when 'she' crossdresses


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

That is amusing  no one sees the difference.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 28, 2008)

indeed

gimme some akira fan art =[


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

is your friend.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

ahh yukimura and 'her' epicness 

ye deviantart is definitely the best for images


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 28, 2008)

hmm i shall give it  a look


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

last chap i read of sdk just now was epic. i think im beginning to understand the awesomeness of shihoudou better now


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> last chap i read of sdk just now was epic. i think im beginning to understand the awesomeness of shihoudou better now



Shihoudou is the only Mibu that the true king believes had a chance to end his life


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

and yet she coudnt do it properly 

poor ol' woman


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Want to die ? 

She had no idea of knowing that Aka's heart was somewhere else!


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

dakara nanda 

she should have @ least bothered to find out that knowledge before trying to kill 'im and then failing miserably only to be smiled upon by Aka  and then watch as Aka falls into oblivion


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, besides that being one of the three greatest secrets of the mibu.... It must've been so easy for her to find that out.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

where theres a will theres always a way 

whats your fave fight of all time... so far, mine has to be Akira, Hotaru, and Bontenmaru vs Kubira


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 28, 2008)

Akira > all

iv only watched the anime tho i shud get onto the manga.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

^ you've just left yourself wide open for attack


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> where theres a will theres always a way
> 
> whats your fave fight of all time... so far, mine has to be Akira, Hotaru, and Bontenmaru vs Kubira



Aka no Ou vs Kyo, such awesome fighting, not to mention the art, and the covers, OMG I'M SHIVERING THINKING ABOUT IT!


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> where theres a will theres always a way
> 
> whats your fave fight of all time... so far, mine has to be Akira, Hotaru, and Bontenmaru vs Kubira


My favorite is Akira vs. Tokito, I also really liked Hotaru vs. Yuan and Kyo's final fight with Nobunaga though.


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Akira vs. Tokito is Second and Kyo vs Nobunaga third.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

ive bin skipping very small bits here n there  i wanna see a gd akira fight though.

isnt there an epic boten fight... besides the small one he has with tokito?


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Akira vs Tokito is godlike.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

^ what volume is it in?

shiseiten together = epic comedy  hotaru's too awesome sometimes lol


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Volume 32 I believe.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

i dont even have vol. 32 

ive got up to vol.30 only... need to "borrow" more it seems =/


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2008)

Dload the raws!


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

im d/l now  even if i cant understand them fully @ least i can see the beautiful art pek


----------



## Seon (Sep 28, 2008)

gotta go with Hotaru vs yuan

damn pretty much near all fo Hotaru's fights are good.. (whats left of them)


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

Hotaru's fights are awesome, but compared to vs aka, and vs tokito I hate to say it, but it can't compare.


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

DeviantArt


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 29, 2008)

oh ye... irc's, i normally dont use 'em but in this case 

btw, you woudnt happen to have any translations lying around for any volumes... unless any translations done were staright to you by word of mouth


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

Metal Gear Awesome there are the only scripts I know, personally I read it myself.


----------



## Seon (Sep 29, 2008)

@Gixa and Frieija:

yoo~ do you guys remember SDK powaaa? they're coming back i think...

That was a good site.

also, Favorite attack anyone?


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

Favourite attack, Holy Saint Maria or whatever Akira's attack he used against Tokito was 


and yeah I remember it, that french site, it is ? Awesome


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 29, 2008)

suzaku has to be my fave attack hands down 

and about that site... i've never heard of it lol


----------



## KohZa (Sep 29, 2008)

my favourite technique is all hotaru's technique .i like yuan's technique too plus he's cool.kyo,shinrei and akira's technique is cool though.

as for the fight,i like nobunaga vs kyo,kyo vs fubuki/hishigi(i hope i spell his name right)hotaru vs yuan and akira vs tokito.


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2008)

sdkpowaaa.com was one of the best SDK fansites ever, I actually put my French to good use there.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

just looked through volume 31 and 32

akira vs tokito was


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Fucking told you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

i didnt realise it was gonna be  

but that was seriously epic  its definitely my fave fight so far and that secures akira as my fave char now


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Wait until Kyo vs Aka no Ou, you're going to shit yourself.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

i'd certainly hope so, one would think it coudnt get more better lol


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Hahaha, yeah that's what I thought, but like 2 years later Aka v Kyo came


----------



## Seon (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah agreed.

It's more like everyone vs Aka no Ou and utterly fail

then Kyo vs Aka no Ou comes along, and I shat myself...


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Lol, screw you mang, Everyone vs Aka was awesome, he showed them their place, worthless pieces of junk.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 30, 2008)

Can't wait to jump into this one.


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Go go go, start from chapter one, someone *cough hibari* had an idea to start from chap 80 since he saw the anime *barf*


----------



## Seon (Sep 30, 2008)

@freija:

lol, dude I feel like your him or something... "how dare this mofo Seon insult me on a forum! oh hells no!" -types reply-

@everyone else:

K guys, Favorite Sub character?


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I am the SDK guru


----------



## Seon (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah um, the anime is kinda like that episode of DBZ where Piccolo and Goku learned how to drive

"hilarious and completely unnecessary garbage"


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

...... That must be the best description I heard of it... ever.


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

check back a page or a few even. Someone posted a link.


----------



## Seon (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL thanks I try

no but seriously....suzaku taking out the tokyo tower...yeah... ehem.. umm, kiss my black ass... rofl -not even black-


anyways, my fave would have to be Anri, we see him like twice, yet I find him to be the man


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

I dunno, I find him to be a cheap copy of Yuan.


----------



## Seon (Sep 30, 2008)

meh, I can somewhat see where yoru going

1. both cool calm and funny
2. same type outfit
3. same damn family,

*sigh* I get it...

WAIT WHO DARES INSULT SHIHODO!?

she's probably bar non the only person capable of fighting the former besides Kyo! leave her alone...


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone said anything bad about Shihoudou  *eyes turns into evil eyes*


----------



## Seon (Sep 30, 2008)

honestly, she gets underestimated alot...

1. she was the former's chick (idk why but it says alot)
2.  She had 1 fight! it wasnt even afight! leave it alone!
3. She basically put diapers on Fubuki and Muramasa... let's be serious.
4. She chose to be down there.. (labyrinth)


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

1. She was the formers chick alright 
2. She had a fight in which she had her hat on and held back a lot.
3. She was the captain before Fubuki, Fubuki was filler compared to her, which is why he was the replacement.
4. She speedblitz'd the red king and hit him, only reason she didn't win was because his heart was off, though if he had all his blood returned, plus the heart he would win in fact, but it was very obvious in that form he was weaker (excl. the use of the red eyes)


----------



## Seon (Sep 30, 2008)

lol, then again, i'd tap that... lol I don't care HOW OLD SHE IS!?

Shinrei reminds me of a better version of vegeta.

btw, what's the real romanized name of the Red cross knights?

there's

Kyoichiro (FCK) which is correct for a fact
Kyoshiro (um Kyoshiro) which is correct
Kyosaburou (?)
Kyosanro(? chinmei)


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

She is like 700 years old I believe  or somewhere around there, awesomely enough she looks 22ish 


Anyway, 

Mibu Kyoichirou

Mibu Kyojirou (Chinmei)

Mibu Kyosaburou (The Aka no Ou Kyoshirou kills in the flashback)

Mibu Kyoshirou


----------



## Seon (Sep 30, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> She is like 700 years old I believe  or somewhere around there, awesomely enough she looks 22ish
> 
> 
> Anyway,
> ...



isn't it supposed to be like Ichi ni san shi though?

btw, muramasa could have so taken Fubuki if he was healthy, can I get an AMEN??


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

There are many different names for the numbers 

but either way, he could've, he had the golden wind.


----------



## Seon (Sep 30, 2008)

idk, when he was sick he could barely mizuchi it without coughing up blood, but then again when he was training kyo i guess he had energy since he must've shown kyo all 4 techniques


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

He suffered from the Crimson Disease, obviously he couldn't move around much.


----------



## Seon (Sep 30, 2008)

How would you rank the Juyushi?


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 30, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> There are many different names for the numbers
> 
> but either way, he could've, he had the golden wind.


Muramasa?  I'm pretty sure it was stated he was never able to master that technique.


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

I would rank them very low(excl. Sasuke and Shindara) on account of them failing hard from what I've seen.


As for that statement, the closest I remember is that he told Kyo that unless he got that something Kyoushirou once had he would never be able to get it.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 30, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I would rank them very low(excl. Sasuke and Shindara) on account of them failing hard from what I've seen.
> 
> 
> As for that statement, the closest I remember is that he told Kyo that unless he got that something Kyoushirou once had he would never be able to get it.


I could have sworn it said somewhere he'd never mastered it, but it's been a while since I've seen a translation.

Anyway, who do you think would win between Tokito and Nobunaga with Nozomu's body?


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Tokito, the four elders are definitely higher in power than Nobunaga.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 30, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Tokito, the four elders are definitely higher in power than Nobunaga.


True, as much as I hate to admit it though she seems to be the weakest of the four (she's the only one who can't use the lesser Red Eyes at all).


----------



## Seon (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah man, Tokito's got this... Nobunaga in Nozumo's body didn't seem like a HUGE threat in my opinion... I mean, that fight pretty much was based on showing who has more control on their weapon. Nobunaga's regeneration was nothing, we've seen people destoy others with so called "unlimited" healing... also Tenma Mukurode, has been there done that... the thing that might cause a problem for Tokito is Nobunaga's finisher which im too lazy to look up now, up it's a big dome type thing...


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 30, 2008)

Seon said:


> yeah man, Tokito's got this... Nobunaga in Nozumo's body didn't seem like a HUGE threat in my opinion... I mean, that fight pretty much was based on showing who has more control on their weapon. Nobunaga's regeneration was nothing, we've seen people destoy others with so called "unlimited" healing... also Tenma Mukurode, has been there done that... the thing that might cause a problem for Tokito is Nobunaga's finisher which im too lazy to look up now, up it's a big dome type thing...


If she can take Akira's new finisher and keep going that shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## Freija (Sep 30, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> True, as much as I hate to admit it though she seems to be the weakest of the four (she's the only one who can't use the lesser Red Eyes at all).



Maybe that comes from her deep hate of them too ?


Rather she can use them but chooses not to.


----------



## Seon (Sep 30, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Maybe that comes from her deep hate of them too ?
> 
> 
> Rather she can use them but chooses not to.



nah, Tokito strikes me as the type who would do anything to win a match, so if she could have used the red eyes she would have against Akira.

Also, characters with healing aren't as much of a threat as I thought...


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe they concentrated too much on healing and neglected everything else.


----------



## Seon (Sep 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> maybe they concentrated too much on healing and neglected everything else.



agreed. Saishi and Shindara were nothing without healing...

Also, I should give credit were it's needed Bontenmaru's density is ridiculous


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

Seon said:


> nah, Tokito strikes me as the type who would do anything to win a match, so if she could have used the red eyes she would have against Akira.
> 
> Also, characters with healing aren't as much of a threat as I thought...



She hated the red eyes so much she even plotted against the red king


----------



## Kira-chan (Oct 1, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Maybe that comes from her deep hate of them too ?
> 
> 
> Rather she can use them but chooses not to.


Could be, it may also have to do with her aging being stopped to prevent the Disease though.  The Red Eyes speed the progress of that don't they?


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2008)

Indeed, her ageing was stopped like many others in the Mibu, and the red eyes speeds it up quite a lot.


----------



## Seon (Oct 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Indeed, her ageing was stopped like many others in the Mibu, and the red eyes speeds it up quite a lot.



agreed.

idk why I'm asking this

but Kira-chan are you Nemu on CBR?

are any of you on CBR? anyways, i'll just ask some good classic fights

who would win? Shihodo vs. Chinmei?


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

Shihoudou. IMO, though that would be assuming she was at her old level, with red eyes.

Her current level is only good for a hit or two really, also what's CBR?


----------



## Kira-chan (Oct 2, 2008)

Seon said:


> Kira-chan are you Nemu on CBR?


If you mean The Real Nemo then yep that's me.


Freija is Chillin' said:


> also what's CBR?


ComicBookResources, another forum.


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

ok, sounds fun, too bad I'm lazy


----------



## Seon (Oct 2, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> If you mean The Real Nemo then yep that's me.
> 
> ComicBookResources, another forum.



knew it. lol

anyways, yeah I think Shihodo can do it.

Benitora vs. Saisei anyone?

or Kotaro vs. Saisei


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

hmmm
Benitora < Saisei (pre-needle treatment)

Saisei > Kotarou, definitely.


----------



## Seon (Oct 2, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> hmmm
> Benitora < Saisei (pre-needle treatment)
> 
> Saisei > Kotarou, definitely.



personally, she probably better than him even after...

idk man, if he hits her with the shadow eating thing, she's screwed...having the shadow eat her and sink in it, could clarify the match, although his speed is slower than Sasuke, which is roughly above benitora's speed...(to be honest, Sasuke isn't that fast)


----------



## Freija (Oct 2, 2008)

hmmmm That's maybe it... also Kotarou was very weak, even with the needle to be honest, Saisei could just transfer her damage to him, after the first hit, he's so hurt he can't pose any threat really.


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

DING DING DING DING, QUESTION FROM FREIJA!


Is the SDK book IN a second art book (first one is called YOU) or is it a databook?


Because I have YOU, and if IN is another art book, I'm buying it too


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

its a data and art book.


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

*DING DING DING DING*



Need to buy  Where can I buy it


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

my friend bought his off ebay...

here, i found a link dew


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, ummm I have IN already it seems


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

then why were you asking where to buy it


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Didn't think "Hotaru's dream" was in IN


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

ah, ic... so youve got both books? YOU and IN?


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Aye 


But they contain mostly the same art, and YOU has a much bigger print


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

To fuck with SDK fans...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

seen all those lol, i already made an avy from a while bk from the top image, but never got round to using it


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Aye, but those are mine 

While I'm posting pics, this is what I did with the coins from my London trip


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

nice smiley face 

i woudnt mind having a couple extra coins on me right now... im in need of some


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

I need about 1000 more coins D: to buy a new computer screen, 22''


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

i just got a new HD screen a while bk  

i need some to buy me dessert 

i woudnt having some spare dosh for May time nex year, since im looking forward to another trip to japan


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Another T_T I hate you, I can't afford one... But wait, you don't know Japanese  How did you survive ?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

i watch so many anime and japanese live tv shows that i can pretty much have a very very simple convo in jap... sometimes i fail @ it though lol can't read or write but i can understand romaji and simple speech


----------



## Freija (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so that means I could survive there


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

yes, you could. although tbh, i did rely on using hand signals one time... was kinda funny lol especially when the person i was trying to ask directions for just walked off and left me


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

hahhahaha 


Also nice set, now let's get back on-topic 



So how the fuck did Hotaru end up in China ?


----------



## KohZa (Oct 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> hahhahaha
> 
> 
> Also nice set, now let's get back on-topic
> ...


he use boat?.i don't know the reason but all i know that he was hotaru.he can do anything


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

True, by the ending story in the final volume he had been to egypt, been a pirate, rode an Elephant.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 4, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> So how the fuck did Hotaru end up in China ?


didnt he just, apparently fall off track and wander until he got there 
but seriously, maybe he just did one of his epic comedy moments and forgot which way was up


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 4, 2008)

Hotaru traveling the world should have been a manga by itself.


----------



## Freija (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, I want that hotaru manga


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 5, 2008)

ive started reading akimine's other work... code breaker, and shirogane karasu... they seem ok, so far 

im still waiting on my volume 33 to arrive in the post, so annoying, having to wait for it


----------



## Freija (Oct 5, 2008)

Code Breaker  Why haven't I heard of it ?  what's it about? also what language are you buying the volumes in ?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 5, 2008)

too lazy to explain code breakers, but im liking the main char a lot so far. 16 chaps as of today, started back in june 2008. this is its thread The Emperor and High Knight: Suzaku x Lelouch

ive only bought vol. 31-33 in japanese, 31 and 32 i have read, and 33's about to arrive soon...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 5, 2008)

all chaps of this on mangashare?


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Code Breaker  Why haven't I heard of it ?  what's it about? also what language are you buying the volumes in ?



Basically, a serious Hotaru is the main character in the present.


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Nah, I already made comparisons of the characters in the thread.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

toki looks like n exact copy almost of hotaru lol... which i like, a lot


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah,  though I find Ogami to be a Kyoshirou/Kyo and Hishigi in one , rep for anyone who can provide DL link to chap 16


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

^ arent u being a bit lazy? lol i had it on my com, uploaded to here:Link removed


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

You really don't know me if you ask that.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

ill keep it in mind next time 

got my vol. 33 of sdk now pek


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Vol 38 is better 


So you can read kanji's ? Or do you do like me and read the furiganas ?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

vol. 38 is the epic final vol. i would expect it to be uber epic 

cant read kanji to save my life  but luckily i have some1 who has the volumes translated on script for me... i dont like the fact she asks for the scripts back after i use them when i go see her but oh well


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Why does she have the scripts ?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

because she loves manga, knows japanese and hotaru happens to be her dream anime guy  or so she tells me...


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

How can there be a dream anime guy ?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

dont ask me  i guess some ppl are just like  im gonna look'see if i can't get her to give me those scripts though


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Post them on the internets


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

thats a definite  hopefully they'll come in handy for some of us


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I'm done with SDK *done reading* since the last chap was literally off the presses 

But this will finally make the amount of people who has finished the manga go from 4 people to the ones in the thread.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

4 ppl to the ones in the thread? 4 ppl have fully read the manga on these forums? including u and seon?


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

This is the entire list of posters in this thread, I'll bold everyone I know has read the ending.


*
Freija is Chillin'   	247*
*Id 	63*
*gixa786 	50*
*Seon 	47*
*Tokito 	46*
*cupnoodles 	24*
*Crimson King 	22*
Reckoner 	13
lavi69 	12
JannetK 	10
xiaojiang 	9
Kepa 	9
kombak 	8
Kira-chan 	8
Hibari Kyoya 	8
warefumetsu 	6
Killua 	6
Tifa 	6
mister. pek 	6
HerRoyalMajesty 	5
Akutai 	5
Kira U. Masaki 	4
~Shin~ 	4
ZexionAxel 	4
Saga-Sama 	4
Ammanas 	3
Zaru 	3
BladeofTheChad 	3
Sitex 	3
animolc 	3
The Uchiha Wrath 	3
Inactive sage 	3
Zhongda 	2
*DarkLordDragon 	2*
Chorismo 	2
Kaki 	2
~Avant~ 	2
Chairman 	2
Jayka 	2
BREON 	2
toffee 	2
*Dark Schneider 	2* <--- suspected of having read the ending.
slumpy 	2
kentotomato 	2
Power16 	2
Mat®icha 	2
makeoutparadise2 	2
gabha 	2
Biolink 	2
pistols_for_two 	1
Lacus Clyne 	1
GeniusShikamaru 	1
Sands 	1
Kagemizu 	1
Kagalli 	1
Guest 	1
T U A N ツ 	1
Chidori Mistress 	1
Lunasakuramoon 	1
Onislayer123 	1
Death 	1
MechaTC 	1
your_eulogy 	1
sepe-taichou 	1
CaRaNaBo 	1
AmenoKitarou 	1
gvcc 	1
TiburoXx 	1
Kucheeky Badkuya 	1
Endless Mike 	1
D-T 	1
Fayt 	1
Neji's women 	1
8ghosts 	1
Vaelen 	1
kayo_sasuke 	1
NiknudStunod 	1
Lucifer 	1
Twirl 	1
Sagara 	1
Onizuka inactive 	1
stomponfrogs 	1
Enzain 	1
Kietana 	1
kageneko 	1
Rurouni 	1
Jackal 	1
blind51de 	1
Nazguls_master 	1
Hikaru 	1
Inuzuka Kiba 	1
Vino 	1
Ryu 	1
GreatTeacherOnizuka 	1
Ishin Shishi 	1
Devour 	1
Last of the Uchihas 	1
Ginnylin 	1
ifira 	1
rokkudaime 	1
Neenah 	1
Flying Thunder God 	1
Shinobu 	1
The Space Cowboy 	1
StellarArch 	1
spinstate 	1
ArAshI-sensei 	1
-DemonEyesKyo- 	1
FitzChivalry 	1
AnbuShingami 	1
Yukimura 	1
Morrigan 	1
Pride 	1
dngo420 	1
mow 	1
nusty 	1
fireball 	1
Aryael 	1
Capt. Rosuko 	1
blahblahblah27 	1
The Major 	1
soso 	1
Mibu Clan 	1
ParkingLot_PIMP 	1
Yukai 	1
StarCraft 	1
Kyubi13 	1
damnhot 	1
Agmaster 	1
blueradio 	1
PervertedSennin 	1
Chillin 	1
BlitzRonin 	1


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

8 of us eh... im not quite @ the ending just yet but ill get there shortly


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Marked you only because you seem to know what's going on in the thread , I knew you hadn't read the ending, but you're close


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

ic 

is it just me, or does it look like akari's betraying kyo etc


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Want me to spoil you ? 


Also download the HQ raws at gotlurk if you wish.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

no spoiling  

no need for raws now  i just found volumes 33-38 all english scanned pek d/l them now instead... never even knew they existed


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Me neither  I bet they're shitty quality and highly advice you against thinking them as canon, hell Seon tried to counter me with an LQ scan earlier and I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

whats wrong with low quality if you can understand it 

nyways, heres an online link: manga fox... there of average quality-low quality but i've never cared about quality though cos ill be buying the volumes as well


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

That's very LQ and I don't trust the trans.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

trusting the trans or not, i can always check it with my lil translators scripts later on  so no biggy


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, all I'm saying is, don't trust that trans too much 

I liked that it had an accurate trans of the last chap, besides that Saizo was named Hanzo 

I liked Akira's win lose ration, he won like 10% of the match (probably without Kyo using Mark of the king, nor red eyes... or any technique of any kind, but still speaks volumes... HEAR THAT SEON?)


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

lol, u and seon have arguments over the lulzest of things


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

The guy clearly threatened my authoritah (Cartman reference)


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

maybe  but a lot of ppl do that... or is it only an sdk kinda thing


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Depends are we talking about the me now? Or a year ago  the answer is VERY different 

Either case, I was right, he was wrong.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

either u now or a year ago... doesnt make a difference to me 

nyways, ive figured out whats going on with akari now  so not cool


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, A year ago I would've flamed anyone who touched my authoritah so much they would leave the forum and commit suicide and I'd be packing yet another ban...


Now it's just SDK


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

i remember u getting banned when i 1st joined , kinda funny how you did as well for flaming


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

... I'm the most banned member on this forum, I can count over 40 bans really.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

kinda funny how u didnt get a finalized life ban  but circumstances didnt give you one, and here we are, spamming this awesome thread 

in other news... im on chap 277 in flashback mode with muramasa leaving.
muramasa was definitely my fave taishirou


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

I've received 3 perm bans  I was too awesome to be kept in one 


The one where Kyo has awakened the true red eyes?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

ye, that bit, i just got past it a lil while ago. the flashbacks me likes a lot, especially when u see the aka no ou


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Who can't love aka-chan ?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

i havent known any1 not liking the aka no ou so far... and ive checked out a few sdk sites now myself  

besides the manga and anime... was there any other media for sdk released... like a game, musical etc?


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Game, Artbook, Drama CD. 2 sidestories, one being in the artbook, one in some volume  Hotaru has a dream about a highschool thingy.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

a high school thingy  i heard about that.

might get the sdk game lol


----------



## Crowe (Oct 6, 2008)

The anime sucks terrible. Problem the worst anime I have ever seen. The manga was pretty good at first but some parts were drawn out so much that I got sick of it to be honest.


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

You should've really continued, it gets much better at the end, or well that's my opinion at least


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Laters mang, I'll be moving to bed (yeah right).


----------



## Fran (Oct 6, 2008)

Finally have time to read this. Looking forward to it, will post review after chapter 1


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm eagerly awaiting it.


----------



## Seon (Oct 6, 2008)

haha I own the game actually, both of them are based off the anime.... and both games suck so much ass...

in my honest opinion, they should all burn in hell for calling one of the emperor's "Hontenmaru".... sobs


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Hontenmaru ?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

hontenmaru?!?! WTF  whats wrong with the ppl who made it  the ps1 game looks alrite i have to say... i dont mind gettin the game just for lulz lol... and the gba ones easy to get ahold of.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

Speak for yourself, I have to have the PAL version which doesn't exist., damn you, france, spain, germany, italia for not being able to read english!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

i have a japanese ps2 so im set to play it if i bother getting it  i also live in the PAL region remember


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

I have no idea where ya live


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol wtf?! Hontenmaru? I suppose they call him "honda the car" for short.

That's some shit translation.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

Oy, don't hate on Hontenmaru.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

hontenmaru 

finished sdk, ending was     all in 1


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, I know  Aka-chan


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

was a gd ending to an awesome manga 

wonder what other mangas i could read now


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

Try Silvery Crow, it was Akimines work between SDK and Code Breakers.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 7, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Oy, don't hate on Hontenmaru.



Everyone drives a honda. no one has the balls to get near a Bontenmaru. Therefore Bontenmaru>hontenmaru


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

Hontenmaru


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Try Silvery Crow, it was Akimines work between SDK and Code Breakers.


im reading it now... so far its ok.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

I really think it got underrated, not by a lot, but it deserved a full 50 chaps at least.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

ive read up to chap 10... it definitely seems underrated, although i dont mind it finishing within the next few chaps either... i cant seem to fully get into it.

edit: i just re-read chapter one with the track 'luffy's pace' from the ost and this series just turned epic  [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Mi0BNOQzCok&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Hahahaha, I gotta try that


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

i always listen to ost music normally when reading manga, i guess thats what i was missing when reading silvery crow the 1st time round


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

I listen to hard rock when reading SDK


----------



## Countach (Oct 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I listen to hard rock when reading SDK



thats because you touch yourself at night


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Not really


----------



## Countach (Oct 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Not really


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Countach (Oct 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


>



how far am i if red tiger just joined kyo's group?


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

vol 3


----------



## Seon (Oct 8, 2008)

hey hey hey! who the hell is messin with my Hontenmaru! lol better watch out ya'll.. I might just have to bust out Yukimario, Akiru, and Hotango at you guys!!!!

(lol all fake btw... just in case no one understands sarcasm *sigh* >.>)


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Yukimario XDDDD


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

hotango lol

next we'll be hearing sasugay all over again


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Sasugay  more like Saucegay


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 8, 2008)

Saucegay is the only one htat produces gay sauce.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

there just not scanned yet.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> there just not scanned yet.



Well then i will have to delay my reading..  Hope they get Scanned soon


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

Buy the tomes


----------



## Majeh (Oct 8, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Buy the *tomes*



whats that..?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

he means the volumes.


----------



## Seon (Oct 8, 2008)

by any chance are you french freija??? tomes???

lol, anyways guys dont hate on the sauce, cuz he got owned by an octopus bull thing lool


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

You calling me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ? I'm born and raised in Sweden


----------



## Seon (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah sweden, that explains it..... their ALL Yuki haters from there >.>
*sigh* well atleast you guys got good cheese....

lol JK.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

oy! atleast we're not ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 10, 2008)

Come on now, don't aruge. because the result if arguing is....


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

^  nice one, almost fell off my chair when i seen that ugly mug show up 

just got my volume 34 and 35 through post... although, ive already finished reading the manga now


----------



## Seon (Oct 10, 2008)

nice one crim,

only thing that could have beaten that post, would have been a falcon punch, but then again, this forum cant handle it!

you read 33 right? Yukimura put up somewhat of a fight! he knocked his glasses off, I could care less what anyone thinks THAT is an accomplishment
*waits till Freija is ready to fight this one most likely*

*sword clash sounds* let's do this lol


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not clicking that image but it's probably the scene where Akira and Shinrei are arguing and Hotaru pops up.


And yeah, that is an accomplishment, if you count that the red king dodge Sekireigan without using Sekireigan 

Not to mention he held back a lot.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 10, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I'm not clicking that image but it's probably the scene where Akira and Shinrei are arguing and Hotaru pops up.
> 
> 
> And yeah, that is an accomplishment, if you count that the red king dodge Sekireigan without using Sekireigan
> ...



Actually, it's this image:


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2008)

That was my avatar until yesterday, but in higher quality


----------



## Power16 (Oct 14, 2008)

So who is the strongest person Sasuke can beat from the Goyosei to the Taishiro's guard to the Four Emperors to the Taishiro themselves? Though i have read the series before but its mostly forgotten and i will probably read it a second time.


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

Heh, I dunno really, Saisei and Taihaku most likely


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 14, 2008)

saisei 

hehe, i feel like re-reading the epic akira tatakai


----------



## Freija (Oct 14, 2008)

Inferno's chill is haxx.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 14, 2008)

damn straight it is


----------



## Seon (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, Sasuke doesn't have the sheer stamina and speed to keep him up-tier (conclusion based on manga and me and freija agreed.)

I mean, he's powerful but the manga pretty much went "your still a fuckin kid stfu" lol.

Weakest of the elementals. By a gap.

oops failed to read it all.

Goyusei: Taihaku and Saisei

Taishiro's gaurds:..probably...probably the three cards.Spade too.

Taishiro: not a chance.


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm faced with some hard stuff now... Either I lie and come up with random bullshit

Or I agree with Seon


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

just agree like a gd little frieja 

i would have wanted sasuke with a bit more plotkai but oh well


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

Stop spelling it Frieja  it's Freija.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 15, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> just agree like a gd little frieja
> 
> i would have wanted sasuke with a bit more plotkai but oh well



plotkai does not exist in SDK. Not even the former Crimson King has plotkai.


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

He needed plotkai


----------



## Seon (Oct 15, 2008)

haha ummm idk sometimes there's plotkai... like Akira was more than capable of beating nobunaga at the forest but... nooooo Kyo had to be the one to do it lol

@freija: represent home boy


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

Heh, Kyo had to do it, cause it was his enemy


----------



## Seon (Nov 10, 2008)

Volume 31 came out in english, wow I always knew Yuan held back, but not by this margine. Also, they somehow added another new move to Hotaru lol. Julian is cool. Um, apparently Yuki and Hotaru are uhhh friends???


----------



## Freija (Nov 10, 2008)

Julian is meh, he's like someone to cancel out Shihoudou a bit.


----------



## Seon (Nov 10, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Julian is meh, he's like someone to cancel out Shihoudou a bit.



The whole Yuan family, seems like the same personality to me XD

like,

"we're sarcastic bastards, look at me bugagagaga!"


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 10, 2008)

yuan's are all the same, not one different from the other in my eyes


----------



## Seon (Nov 10, 2008)

Well Yuan is the only one's that make the story different. Anthony pisses me off!

he just HAD to make everyone up to date in power! that sonofa!

Also, i like that one insignificant girl that helped akira out before, what's her name? Suzaku?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 10, 2008)

i found anthony's little ' power trick' kool 

cant remember the girls name, you should know the name better than me ? unless the underlord himself is online 
*Spoiler*: __ 



amamiya/freija


and can remind us.


----------



## Freija (Nov 10, 2008)

Under lord ? Want a bitch slap ?

Her name was Suzaku and will sadly not appear again.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Under lord ? Want a bitch slap ?
> 
> Her name was Suzaku and will sadly not appear again.



She probably got owned by the Mibu that unsuccessfully tried to steal Kyo's body from Akira.

And next volume is Akira vs Tokito.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

Or perhaps even when Okuni tried to steal it.


----------



## Tokito (Nov 11, 2008)

Seon said:


> Volume 31 came out in english, wow I always knew Yuan held back, but not by this margine. Also, they somehow added another new move to Hotaru lol. Julian is cool. Um, apparently Yuki and Hotaru are uhhh friends???



Did they put another huge-ass-spoiler in the end of the book`?


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

They did that on 30 ? I must've missed that


----------



## Tokito (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep,  it's showing YunYun punching through Hotaru.


----------



## Freija (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh yeah, but I think that was in the original tome also.


----------



## Tokito (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh jeah you are right, but it's still pretty retarded


----------



## Freija (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey, blame the Japanese publisher


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 13, 2008)

The spoilers are like the addiction effect for drugs.

It keeps you hooked.


----------



## Freija (Nov 13, 2008)

Not really, great story tellling keeps you hooked


----------



## Countach (Nov 13, 2008)

i should be reading this right


----------



## Freija (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, most likely.


----------



## Countach (Nov 13, 2008)

peter is gonna be angry, good thing hes not here


----------



## Seon (Dec 20, 2008)

Just some fights I thought up.

Shindara vs True Haira (both strongest)

Akira vs Yuan

Shihoudou vs Kyshiro


gimme your thoughts


----------



## Tokito (Dec 20, 2008)

Seon said:


> Just some fights I thought up.
> 
> *Shindara* vs True Haira (both strongest)
> 
> ...



I doubt that Haira would be able to dish out enough damage to bother Shindara's regen.

No way Akira is beating YunYun, he barely beat Tokito;>

Kyoushirou wins via powerscaling.


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2008)

Seon said:


> Just some fights I thought up.
> 
> *Shindara* vs True Haira (both strongest)
> 
> ...



Done...       ...


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 28, 2008)

^what they said.


----------



## Seon (Feb 2, 2009)

Idk why, I just thought about it

Nobunaga vs. Tokito

please, you guys know I mean the good nobunaga, not the one that got punked in the forest. Gimme your thoughts cuz this might be a good match


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Mar 1, 2009)

I've recently read up to 188 of this manga then i couldnt find it anywhere, I enjoy it alot.. but would anyone have any idea of where i could see it, I have considered actually buying it too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 14, 2009)

On 109 right now, and Kyo has to be one of my favourite shounen protagonists.

Badass~


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Seon said:


> Idk why, I just thought about it
> 
> Nobunaga vs. Tokito
> 
> please, you guys know I mean the good nobunaga, not the one that got punked in the forest. Gimme your thoughts cuz this might be a good match



The Four Elders were far beyond Nobunagas strength, sorry mang :/ A good fight would be Hotaru vs Akira endmanga.


----------



## Seon (Apr 3, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> The Four Elders were far beyond Nobunagas strength, sorry mang :/ A good fight would be Hotaru vs Akira endmanga.




Agreed,

if you ask me, Hotaru has this due to stamina, the thing Akira did is a good power-up, but without it, he wasn't even capable of ebating the personal gaurds... also the power up lasts for 5 mins... so I'm sure Hotaru can outlast that five mins


----------



## Seyta (Apr 11, 2009)

Seon said:


> Agreed,
> 
> if you ask me, Hotaru has this due to stamina, the thing Akira did is a good power-up, but without it, he wasn't even capable of ebating the personal gaurds... also the power up lasts for 5 mins... so I'm sure Hotaru can outlast that five mins



That and, Hotaru has the Mibu's Red Eye Powerup and Akira doesn't...

But then again, Akira DID actually pull off beating Tokito while Hotaru and Shinrei together were getting beaten to death by Fubuki without ever landing a hit on him...


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Hotaru failed against Fubuki because Fubuki quenched his fire before the fight even started with the mist.


Akira at the end of the manga is implied to be stronger than Tokito without the power up. 

In the extra chapter we see Kyo with battle scars from fighting Akira...

Yeah, I think it's safe to say he's grown much more powerful than before.

As whether if Kyo was using his full power is a different matter though.


----------



## Seon (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Hotaru failed against Fubuki because Fubuki quenched his fire before the fight even started with the mist.
> 
> 
> Akira at the end of the manga is implied to be stronger than Tokito without the power up.
> ...






Dude, the whole Omake shouldn't be included. The time skip means nothing, due to the fact that we don't know anyone's powers after... like, how do you know Hotaru can't be that strong too?


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, fair enough, Akira was still said to be stronger than Tokito and that was not the Omake.  That was when they were wandering in the desert at the end.


----------



## Seon (Apr 27, 2009)

Its hard I mean, since Shinrei and Hotaru got the power up... they got way ahead of akira

I mean like Akira without his final technique and boost... is pretty much still below Personal Gaurd level. 

Once he activated his Shadow Ice of maria and absolute zero he's about Tokito's level.

Shinrei and Hotaru after their subconscious was unlocked were still below Yuan level, but once they unlock their red eyes technique I would say they are about tokito's level as well.. it's hard to tell later on characters. I mean they both combined never leanded a single hit on a non serious Fubuki (question me on this I'll answer it lol lookin at you Freija) While Chinmei (who tons of people consider higher up than Fubuki) was beaten by Yuki and Sasuke... so alot of things got freakeh


----------



## Freija (Apr 30, 2009)

Seon said:


> Its hard I mean, since Shinrei and Hotaru got the power up... they got way ahead of akira
> 
> I mean like Akira without his final technique and boost... is pretty much still below Personal Gaurd level.
> 
> ...



Hotaru was defeated before the match started due to Fubuki using that mist... thus we can't say how strong/weak Hotaru is from that...


As for Akira, measure all you want it was stated in the manga at the end Akira was stronger then her, how he did it though I have no idea.


----------



## Seon (Apr 30, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Hotaru was defeated before the match started due to Fubuki using that mist... thus we can't say how strong/weak Hotaru is from that...
> 
> 
> As for Akira, measure all you want it was stated in the manga at the end Akira was stronger then her, how he did it though I have no idea.



Agreed. on the Akira Part.

The Whole Shinrei < Hotaru thing is what I want you to clear up for me. I agree with you, but I'd rather hear your reasoning as to why.  Like, the way I see it. Akira is the only one who never loses in SDK. Akira won his fight legitimately.

Hotaru vs. Yuan he held back alot. (wasn't using Red eyes, no sword, nor flame moves) Hotaru ended up getting mad at him later.

Shinrei vs. Fubuki ..... well we all know.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 30, 2009)

i want to ask if anyone knows when 183 will be out ffs


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks for the info meh, i've seen all the raws but lol i want to read them in english


----------



## thefernus (Apr 30, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> As for Akira, measure all you want it was stated in the manga at the end Akira was stronger then her, how he did it though I have no idea.



I don't know how much you can judge power level from that desert scene; sure he's dismissive of her, but it seems just to be a humorous scene, add to that it's not like they fought again and he was already pretty dismissive of her after their first fight despite being apparently passed out afterward... hard to tell if Akira really believed himself that superior at the end or if he was just being a badass male.

I wonder if Bon in his true beast mode could compete with Akira/Tokito/Hotaru or people even higher than that? Tokito seemed quite impressed when he went to attack her following her fight with Akira, sure she was hurt but how far do you think Bon could go?

Would also be interesting to ponder if Tokito could hold up against the black flames as well as she did the beyond absolute zero tech... and if they would have burned all her clothes off.


----------



## Freija (Apr 30, 2009)

Seon said:


> Agreed. on the Akira Part.
> 
> The Whole Shinrei < Hotaru thing is what I want you to clear up for me. I agree with you, but I'd rather hear your reasoning as to why.  Like, the way I see it. Akira is the only one who never loses in SDK. Akira won his fight legitimately.
> 
> ...



Well, whether Yuan held back or not is not an issue his power in general should be the same (whether his fighting ability isn't) Obviously Hotaru could burn him like hell powered up which should tell you he's somewhere at that level.

If Yuan used a sword he'd create another scene than the one we saw, but in the end Hotaru would be able to damage Yuan thus the fight could go either way since his techniques are working.

It was also hinted that they were equal when they pushed Fubuki and Hishigi back at their respective full powers (in their current state that is)


----------



## Seon (May 2, 2009)

Well seeing as how Hotaru wasn't able to hit Yuan until he got his red eyes, and Yuan got his red eyes would substantially give him the same huge power boost. I'd say he's way higher...  in fact, When hotaru and yuan were fighting fubuki and Hishigi, was because they were the only two conscious at the time.


----------



## Freija (May 2, 2009)

Yet essentially they reacted at the same speed and managed to push them back at the same speed.


Not to mention that Hotarus speed far surpassed Yuans when his eyes awakened, meaning that if Yuan awakened them they should be around the same level... also he could touch him before, it was just that his attacks were too weak to do any form of harm on him.


----------



## ナルヒナ (May 4, 2009)

Anyone know when or if chapters 188-205 are going to be translated?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 4, 2009)

i am wondering this too,but i've read them in mangafox, u don't miss anything,it's more fast to read them than waiting for them


----------



## Jicksy (May 4, 2009)

i'd tell you guys to just go buy the volumes... but... 

theres no way i woudnt have bought volume 31 and 32...


----------



## Freija (May 4, 2009)

SHIHOUDOU >>>>>>>>>>> YOUR SOUL!


----------



## ナルヒナ (May 4, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> i am wondering this too,but i've read them in mangafox, u don't miss anything,it's more fast to read them than waiting for them


MangaFox doesn't have 189-204.


----------



## Freija (May 4, 2009)

I have all the tokyopop volumes to date and I've read the entire series 


But I'm prolly the biggest SDK tard on this forum so whatever


----------



## Danchou (May 4, 2009)

Biggest tard, huh? How many times have you read it? 

I think I'll catch up so more today and then order vol. 31 and 32. Without spoiling too much, does Bontenmaru get any big fights after the one in vol. 29 
*Spoiler*: __ 



against Tokito 


?


----------



## Freija (May 4, 2009)

He doesn't... And I've read it like 30 times... at least


----------



## Jicksy (May 4, 2009)

ive read it once and thats it... on my 2nd run now tho


----------



## Freija (May 4, 2009)

Amateur


----------



## Tokito (May 6, 2009)

Got volume 33&34 today and I have to say god is the translation from tokyopop awful, quite a few spelling and grammar mistakes. Not to mention the complete lack of honorific.... And the quality of the paper sucked as well<.<


----------



## Freija (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, Tokyopop's translator and proofreader for SDK ought to be shot.


----------



## Seon (May 6, 2009)

OMG!! I KNOW I went and bought mine from borders the other day, and holy shit the cover is flimzy as hell!


----------



## Seon (May 6, 2009)

Honestly, theonly thing I can't wait for them to translate is the whole Shirosagi no Hana, wtf is that friggin MOVE! and what the hell is Yuki's problem for not using it earlier


----------



## Freija (May 7, 2009)

Because it takes up all his power essentially, you saw the backlash when he used it against Chinmei. He was out of it in one move.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2009)

this manga's pretty good. Currently on the fight between Shinrei and Kyo.

I don't think it's going to end well for Shinrei.


----------



## Freija (May 18, 2009)

Shinrei Kyo fight is awesome.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 28, 2009)

it's kinda lol


----------



## handofjustice (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get english scans for the entire series, at the moment the english scans go up to 195.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 4, 2009)

I like Mibou Kyoshiro, that is all.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 4, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I like Mibou Kyoshiro, that is all.



Kyoshiro is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Kyo>>>>>>>>Kyoshiro.


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 5, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I like Mibou Kyoshiro, that is all.



Shihodo makes Kyoshiro's nose explode. 


@ the people who are too lazy to read through the thread


*|Far Away|*


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 5, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Shihodo makes Kyoshiro's nose explode.
> 
> 
> @ the people who are too lazy to read through the thread
> ...



No volume 24 and 25.


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2009)

Shihoudou is the awesome of all /endthread.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 14, 2009)

i finally got all my fave volumes for the manga... now to save some more and finish the set


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2009)

*has uptodate*


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 14, 2009)

dont remind me... 

lucky i bought the  epic fight volumes when i could, it seems i got a cheap bundle via some guy on ebay wanting to sell cheap.


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm guessing volume 32 ?


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 14, 2009)

ye that was one of em, akira fight of course.

got all the volumes in the 30's now.


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2009)

You got until volume 38 now ?


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 14, 2009)

all the ones that are out i mean... latest being 34.


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2009)

That makes more sense


----------



## KohZa (Aug 16, 2009)

Freija said:


> Shihoudou is the awesome of all /endthread.


shihodou is epic win .still hotaru is my favourite character of the series


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, a guy who concentrates on a centipede instead of a match against regenerators is good enough as well...


----------



## Danchou (Aug 16, 2009)

I just need to buy volume 31 and 32 so I can finish the manga with the raws and translations. Should have some money in a weeks time. Can't wait!


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2009)

31 and 32 are awesome fyi, 32 is prolly the best volume cept for 38.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 16, 2009)

Does it have Shihoudou? 

I can't wait to see the whole thing with the Crimson King play out. He's been hyped to hell and I want to see the fights with the rest of the Mibu.

Why the heck is this manga so underrated?  Maybe if they scans weren't so behind and the anime didn't suck that it would be popular. I might just do a pimping project in the future once we get a few more scans.


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually... it does contain Shihoudou.


----------



## Seon (Aug 16, 2009)

it's underrated because of all the broken chars and winning streak it gets when it enters the battledome lol. No one ends up beating SDK cast, so people get pissed. Also, the anime sucked balls... which is why.

I'm actually kinda pissed Shihodo didn't do much.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

Me too, she's probably stronger than all of them (under red cross knight level, even though I hypothesize she can beat that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Chinmei)


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get scans for volume 28 onwards? I know a bunch of later chapters were translated a long time ago, but I can only find the scans for them  on mangafox, and those ones aren't very readable. I would buy them but kodonsha broke their contract with tokyopop, meaning no more books.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

No idea. I buy the volumes.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 7, 2009)

Freija said:


> No idea. I buy the volumes.




Same here, I thought Kodonsha canceled their deal with tokyopop though, and in the process several manga's got canceled including samurai deeper kyo, getbackers and many others.

Though from looking at amazon, it seems that they are still publishing them....


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

Wut? Even if it was cancelled already bought up mangas would not be able to be cancelled until the contract expires.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 7, 2009)

Freija said:


> Wut? Even if it was cancelled already bought up mangas would not be able to be cancelled until the contract expires.



The contract did expire and tons of series were cancelled. Though it seems I was wrong and SDK has been picked up by Del-Ray which explains why amazon has volumes 37-38 set to come out in june 2010. Now I just need some money in order to buy them.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

No wonder it got even more unstable. Del Ray sucks


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 7, 2009)

Freija said:


> No wonder it got even more unstable. Del Ray sucks



TokyoPop was pretty bad a few years ago, but they have gotten better.....well until all of the series I read from them were dropped. I never read anything from Del-Ray though.


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2009)

I read SDK.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _text_ 



besides the fight of the century between toki and akira, i dont really have anything else to say


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 19, 2009)

dont see whats wrong with ordering off of ebay, they have each volume on there. i always order internationally from there when i have to.


----------



## Freija (Oct 19, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> *Spoiler*: _text_
> 
> 
> 
> besides the fight of the century between toki and akira, i dont really have anything else to say



Toki ? You mean Tokito?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 19, 2009)

damn code breaker, ye tokito, lol.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 20, 2009)

I just noticed that SDK and Rave master has similiar ending


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2009)

this was a good series


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a mighty rep stick and I am willing to put it into anyone who gives me some awesome Shihoudou colourings/fanarts


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 23, 2009)

Freija said:


> I have a mighty rep stick and I am willing to put it into anyone who gives me some awesome Shihoudou colourings/fanarts




Heres some, but they aren't that good. A easier way to get a good Shihoudou coloring would be to ask a set shop to color a picture of your choice.


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2009)

2.8 k in your usercp


Bring me more goods.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 23, 2009)

2 same as the above, but larger


Link removed


Also


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2009)

adsasdädaädlaääkadadköadsöklads

SHIHOUDOU COSPLAY!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 23, 2009)

Freija said:


> 2.8 k in your usercp
> 
> 
> Bring me more goods.



Awesome. I checked several places but could only find the ones I found. The only place I can think of that might have more is imageshack, but I have to register to search, and they still haven't sent a email so I can activate my account. It seems that crimson king has checked there though.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 23, 2009)

Since you seem to like Shihodo so much right now...


ORIGINAL



Crappy color attempt by me


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2009)

I must spread.


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2009)

Shihoudou <3


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2009)

Already had it, but reps paid anyway.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 6, 2009)

only 19 chaps to go till fully scanned!

i can finally read through scans rather than raws with trans


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2012)

I enjoyed this manga so much..


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 21, 2012)

I enjoyed the anime quite a bit, so I'm looking forward to the manga


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2012)

The anime was an injustice to this manga..


----------

